# Lambeth Country Show, Brockwell Park, Saturday 21 & Sunday 22 July 2018



## editor (Jan 15, 2018)

Happily it's still free and they're nowt asking traders and performers to apply:

Lambeth Country Show 2018 invites performers and traders to get involved


----------



## Tricky Skills (Mar 30, 2018)

Perimeter fence, bag searches and no booze to be brought in for 2018.

Perimeter fence for Lambeth Country Show with CCTV and alcohol searches at 2018 festival


----------



## shifting gears (Mar 30, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Perimeter fence, bag searches and no booze to be brought in for 2018.
> 
> Perimeter fence for Lambeth Country Show with CCTV and alcohol searches at 2018 festival



Hopefully there'll be a new "attraction" this year in the form of a gallows where one by one our "cooperative council" leaders are executed for treason to their constituency 


That'd be enough to make me attend and pay the extortionate booze prices within THE PERIMETER FENCE/ANNEXATION WALL

Toss off Lambeth you pricks


----------



## Smick (Mar 31, 2018)

It will probably end up with people drinking just outside the perimeter fence, causing additional litter, making things more difficult to control. Inside the stewards, police and litter pickers can manage things more effectively. 

20 deep queues to buy a plastic cup of Brewdog for £6 isn’t very appealing either.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 31, 2018)

Don’t they say you can’t bring booze in every year, and fail to enforce the rule?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2018)

Ms T said:


> Don’t they say you can’t bring booze in every year, and fail to enforce the rule?


Building a fence around the entire site for the first time suggests that they're getting heavier with 'security.'

No doubt the vastly increased security and fence costs will eventually lead to Lambeth telling us that charging for entry is the only way the show can survive (see: Brockwell Fireworks).


----------



## madolesance (Mar 31, 2018)

editor said:


> Building a fence around the entire site for the first time suggests that they're getting heavier with 'security.'
> 
> No doubt the vastly increased security and fence costs will eventually lead to Lambeth telling us that charging for entry is the only way the show can survive (see: Brockwell Fireworks).



After the 'Love Box' rejection, Lambeth Council were always going to be looking for a way to hurt those that protested. This year a fence and security checks, with a various changes for the 'Country Show', changing it along the lines of a more 2 day festival event probably something similar to 'Field Day', which means it will become a pay for entry.


----------



## alcopop (Apr 1, 2018)

madolesance said:


> After the 'Love Box' rejection, Lambeth Council were always going to be looking for a way to hurt those that protested.



I think that’s a fairly ludicrous assertion.


----------



## Smick (Apr 1, 2018)

The council elections are coming up. I’d imagine we will have candidates on the street, maybe the doorstep, that we can discuss it with. 

Then use our votes wisely.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 1, 2018)

Foxtons to sponsor Lambeth Country Show


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 1, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Foxtons to sponsor Lambeth Country Show


Ha, very good


----------



## madolesance (Apr 1, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I think that’s a fairly ludicrous assertion.



With a fence around the Country Show it's only one step away from being a ticketed event. Look what happened to the fireworks.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2018)

My April Fools went better than I hoped as it managed to flush out a lurking Tory policy:


----------



## brixtonblade (Apr 2, 2018)

editor said:


> My April Fools went better than I hoped as it managed to flush out a lurking Tory policy:
> 
> View attachment 131749


That's brilliant


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 3, 2018)

madolesance said:


> With a fence around the Country Show it's only one step away from being a ticketed event. Look what happened to the fireworks.



Exactly, the beginning of the end of the Lambeth Country Show as we know it. Part of the beauty of it all is to be able to freely walk into the park with a big cool box of beers and settle down for the day and get hammered at your leisure, not going to a bar every half hour and paying a fiver a pint. 

Actually quite annoyed at this, i cant really see any greater reason for the need for the fence, apart from the council being able to charge ludicrous amounts for bar pitches, knowing that punters wont have any booze on them so will be forced to go to the bar all day.


----------



## alcopop (Apr 3, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Exactly, the beginning of the end of the Lambeth Country Show as we know it. Part of the beauty of it all is to be able to freely walk into the park with a big cool box of beers and settle down for the day and get hammered at your leisure, not going to a bar every half hour and paying a fiver a pint.
> 
> Actually quite annoyed at this, i cant really see any greater reason for the need for the fence, apart from the council being able to charge ludicrous amounts for bar pitches, knowing that punters wont have any booze on them so will be forced to go to the bar all day.


Do you would be in favour of sponsorship then?


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Do you would be in favour of sponsorship then?


Where does his post even suggest sponsorship?


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 3, 2018)

It seems like a whole world away now when we seemed to be quite capable of having decent, fully open and free festivals/shows, with no corporate involvement and usually sponsorship was limited to councils, unions, charities, some local radio stations and local people loaning out their stages/sound systems/hospitality. Hackney Marshes, New Cross, Lazy Sunday, etc. in the 90s, even Respect (which got fucked over by Boris). I'd view the increasingly tight entrance restrictions every year such as alcohol/bag searches but particularly addition of fences with great sceptisicm tbh. And let's not forget, Brockwell Park is_ supposed_ to be a public space.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2018)

And a public space that's also conveniently got its own fence and gates...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 3, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Do you would be in favour of sponsorship then?



Since you have asked the question, and having thought about it, i probably would prefer it to be sponsored in some way yes. If i had to choose between being able to freely bring in whatever food and drink i want and not have to be searched on entry but have a few corporate logos dotted around the mainstage, or scenario it looks like we are having this year, then id go for the former. Although i believe that we shouldn't need to have sponsorship or perimeter fences at all, and regardless of all of the above, it should always be free which at least, thankfully, this year will again be the case.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2018)

I think a lot of people are anticipating Lambeth introducing charging sooner or later, with the council blaming it on those selfish souls who were against their pre-rubber-stamped plans to turn into a corporate festival space for most of the summer.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Since you have asked the question, and having thought about it, i probably would prefer it to be sponsored in some way yes. If i had to choose between being able to freely bring in whatever food and drink i want and not have to be searched on entry but have a few corporate logos dotted around the mainstage, or scenario it looks like we are having this year, then id go for the former. Although i believe that we shouldn't need to have sponsorship or perimeter fences at all, and regardless of all of the above, it should always be free which at least, thankfully, this year will again be the case.


Sponsorship won't take away fences and bag checks. Being able to offer a booze-free environment means they can charge more for drink pitches.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 3, 2018)

The Council _is_ looking for Country Show sponsorship.

Writing these Buzz April Fools has become bloody difficult of late


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 5, 2018)

It will be a shame if people are refused from bringing their own picnics and drinks.

It really prices people out of enjoying the weekend. Food and drink is really expensive at the show, especially for larger families.

I usually take a bit of my own booze (4 cans) along and then buy on site when that has run out f I want more. I usually do buy something to eat on site, but have also taken my own in the past.

I don't want the country show to vanish, but I also don't want it to become a fenced off, corporate event either.


----------



## technical (Apr 5, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It will be a shame if people are refused from bringing their own picnics and drinks.
> 
> It really prices people out of enjoying the weekend. Food and drink is really expensive at the show, especially for larger families.
> 
> ...



I'm totally with this - it's what we do. The show has been for us a great (and cheap) way to enjoy a family summers afternoon in what is a public park. This is one step away from another corporatised 'festival'.


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2018)

Although biennial, I spent most of my teenage years with Bedford River Festival on my doorstep, which is two days of not only water sports, dragonboat racing, etc. on the river, but also has three music stages, charity and local business fields, a funfair, pop-up stuff, a food/produce field, a closing fireworks display, etc. As its grown, its clearly got a lot of local business funding/sponsorship to make something so big viable, but it's stayed non-corporate, and is entirely publicly accessible from all directions and free. So, whilst comparisons probably can't be drawn I appreciate, I would still say though that it's possible to put on very large festivals/shows without being corporate, fenced off, or increasingly subject to bag checks, etc.

Anyway, more importantly, I hope it doesn't lose too much of its atmosphere through change. The handful of times I've got to the show, it's been brilliant, and all the better for some drinks in the rucksack and in the company of ace urbs


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2018)

Thing is, corporate sponsorship these days usually comes at a price. So if the show was sponsored by a beer company, they'd probably insist on being the main supplier. Or they get their fingers in the pie in all sorts of other ways.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 5, 2018)

Having worked in the charity sector for 15 odd years I'd say corporate sponsorship always comes at a price....


----------



## alcopop (Apr 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Thing is, corporate sponsorship these days usually comes at a price. So if the show was sponsored by a beer company, they'd probably insist on being the main supplier. Or they get their fingers in the pie in all sorts of other ways.


Not the end of the world then


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Not the end of the world then


A heavily enforced 'no outside booze' ban along with advertising everywhere would substantially change the character of the show and make it a lot less enjoyable for people who can't afford to pay the inflated 'approved' booze prices.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 7, 2018)

I love how the Sunday afternoon main stage has somehow managed to hold off the many wider social changes in the area. It is perhaps the last bastion where the old boys can meet up for a friendly smoke and a can of Red Stripe. There is such a chilled atmosphere down the BMX side of the park on Sundays. The old Bill understand that it is best to turn a blind eye and let the old crowd enjoy their afternoon in a way that is being forced out elsewhere.

I hope this doesn't change.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 12, 2018)

You'd hope there will be a decent line up to compensate for this fencing and no alcohol nonsense.

Last year on the same weekend there was a festival up in Walthamstow. It was free, but no booze allowed in etc. However, headlining were Toots and the Maytals.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Apr 12, 2018)

If they are not allowing alcohol through the gates, they better put more beer stalls on......cos they couldn't cope with the crowds when people were bringing their own....


----------



## editor (May 8, 2018)

Mandatory bag searches, a BYO booze ban and - for the first time - a full perimeter fence really doesn't bode well. 

Lambeth Country Show 2018: Alcohol ban and mandatory bag and body searches on entry


----------



## sw16er (May 8, 2018)

It's a real shame they are enforcing a BYO Booze ban, it has pretty much priced me out of going there if I fancy a drink. The price of a beer whilst standard for a festival is too expensive for me to justify spending a large part of the day there.


----------



## Smick (May 8, 2018)

sw16er said:


> It's a real shame they are enforcing a BYO Booze ban, it has pretty much priced me out of going there if I fancy a drink. The price of a beer whilst standard for a festival is too expensive for me to justify spending a large part of the day there.



The quality as well. It’s pub prices, long queues and served in disposable cups.

They’re going to create drinking areas outside of the perimeter and have people arriving tanked up, instead of doing it in a controlled environment.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Interesting comment on the Buzz article: 



> This is not the only change. I am a local business who had a presence at the event for the past 5 years selling non-carbonated fruit drinks which proved so popular that scores of people come to find me each year.
> 
> This year I was told that anyone wanting to sell beverages had to bid to be at the event. As a one man business I bid the amount I paid last year i.e. £305 an amount that I thought reasonable given that in previous years Lambeth businesses taking part were given a discount of 40% to assist small business to promote themselves.
> 
> ...


----------



## paolo (May 9, 2018)

Oh no.

Decent festivals - like Boomtown or Glastonbury - curate their stall lets, so that there’s a good mix. With a good number of cheaper pitches aimed at more interesting stuff. They ask caterers to send a menu and prices, to make sure there’s good stuff at reasonable prices.

Simply going to ‘highest bidder’ is incredibly short sighted and risks ruining the whol mix.


----------



## paolo (May 9, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If they are not allowing alcohol through the gates, they better put more beer stalls on......cos they couldn't cope with the crowds when people were bringing their own....



I’ll hazard a guess they won’t have anywhere near enough capacity and the queues will be awful.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

paolo said:


> Oh no.
> 
> Decent festivals - like Boomtown or Glastonbury - curate their stall lets, so that there’s a good mix. With a good number of cheaper pitches aimed at more interesting stuff. They ask caterers to send a menu and prices, to make sure there’s good stuff at reasonable prices.
> 
> Simply going to ‘highest bidder’ is incredibly short sighted and risks ruining the whol mix.


The guy who used to run Kaff tried hard to get a stall a few years back but they made him bid and there was no way he could compete with the big boys, so he lost out. I know Chucklehead have been hanging on by a thread for the last couple of shows.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 9, 2018)

This is bad news. It's the *Lambeth *country show and the organisers should be supporting local businesses ,especially ones which have a track record at the show


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 9, 2018)

There should be a be discount for local businesses to have stalls at the show


----------



## RoyReed (May 9, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> There should be a be discount for local businesses to have stalls at the show


Not really how our wonderful Labour council works though, is it?



paolo said:


> I’ll hazard a guess they won’t have anywhere near enough capacity and the queues will be awful.


The queues were awful before. Now they'll be catastrophic!


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Was there "significant violence" last year?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Something is really not right here:


----------



## snowy_again (May 9, 2018)

Are they confusing it with Splash?

In fact, there would have been a Lambeth events / MPS round up report on the festival. As a councillor he should be able to evidence that?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Are they confusing it with Splash?
> 
> In fact, there would have been a Lambeth events / MPS round up report on the festival. As a councillor he should be able to evidence that?


We're quite specifically talking about the Country Show and Splash didn't take place last year anyway. This notion of 'serious violence' which was  'not reported publicly' is rather troubling because that would amount to a cover up.


----------



## brixtonblade (May 9, 2018)

editor said:


> We're quite specifically talking about the Country Show and Splash didn't take place last year anyway. This notion of 'serious violence' which was  'not reported publicly' is rather troubling because that would amount to a cover up.


Or it's bollocks


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

It keeps on getting dodgier





I don't recall seeing or hearing of any major, hour-long serious violence happening last year. Does anyone else?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

Oh dear...


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 9, 2018)

I’m sure if there had been an hour long pitched battle that would have just the excuse the council needed to totally shut it down for good


----------



## madolesance (May 9, 2018)

A couple of years ago, away from the Country Show in and around Herne Hill there was a incident that caused the police to get involved to bring control to the area, which was outside of the park area. A 'pitched battle' was definitely mentioned at the time on Urban.


----------



## editor (May 9, 2018)

madolesance said:


> A couple of years ago, away from the Country Show in and around Herne Hill there was a incident that caused the police to get involved to bring control to the area, which was outside of the park area. A 'pitched battle' was definitely mentioned at the time on Urban.


 I remember that but this councillor is insisting that it happened last year.


----------



## paolo (May 10, 2018)

madolesance said:


> A couple of years ago, away from the Country Show in and around Herne Hill there was a incident that caused the police to get involved to bring control to the area, which was outside of the park area. A 'pitched battle' was definitely mentioned at the time on Urban.



If it was the one I remember reading about here, that must have been 10 years ago or more.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2018)

Was there both evenings last year and saw nothing remotely like this, did see a policeman dancing quite badly though. Does anyone know what sort of costly private security he's talking about? Was not aware of this.


----------



## Reiabuzz (May 10, 2018)

Can you invite that councillor to this thread? Wtf is he on about?


----------



## HelloNBD (May 10, 2018)

The banning of booze seems like a really bad choice as it will price so many people out of the event and also create problems outside the site.

If there is an issue with costs for extra security there should be a small charge £2-3 per adult, kids for free. Ask people to contribute more if they can - with some good comms around the need for funding for such community events, you'd be surprised how many people reach into their pockets.

An ideal situ would be those from the local boroughs on benefits / low income to be free and then charge everyone else on the door.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

HelloNBD said:


> The banning of booze seems like a really bad choice as it will price so many people out of the event and also create problems outside the site.
> 
> If there is an issue with costs for extra security there should be a small charge £2-3 per adult, kids for free. Ask people to contribute more if they can - with some good comms around the need for funding for such community events, you'd be surprised how many people reach into their pockets.
> 
> An ideal situ would be those from the local boroughs on benefits / low income to be free and then charge everyone else on the door.


I'm totally against any kind of charging and the notion of people having to prove they're on low income to get in abhors me. Some families with modest incomes might still struggle to afford a charge on the door (along with the more expensive drink).

It's a free community event, open to everyone, and that's how it should stay. It's what makes it so brilliant, and I'm happy for my council tax to be spent on this, rather than, for example, the cash-sucking vanity nu-Town Hall project.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

Reiabuzz said:


> Can you invite that councillor to this thread? Wtf is he on about?


I just have.


----------



## sw16er (May 10, 2018)

editor said:


> It keeps on getting dodgier
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Neither do I.

I was there last year on both days with my kids & mrs. I remember leaving at the end on Sunday, there were quite a few police around IIRC, I heard murmurings of the funfair being closed down because of some minor incident between rival youths...certainly not an hour long pitched battle!


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

Without going all woowoo conspiraloon here, I'm wondering why a Labour councillor is spinning such blatant bollocks about the Country Show?


----------



## sw16er (May 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Without going all woowoo conspiraloon here, I'm wondering why a Labour councillor is spinning such blatant bollocks about the Country Show?



Oh I am with you ED. An hour long pitched battle between youths and Police yet nobody who was there saw it?! LMAO 

I don't know why the Councillor doesn't tell us the REAL reasons why they are making changes and not some fabricated story that is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Reiabuzz (May 10, 2018)

Could it, perhaps, be about increased revenue?

Personally I'm never going to it again. Fuck this council.


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 10, 2018)

I've contacted Cllr Seedat to ask for clarification.

I don't think it's breaking his confidence by posting the reply to a private message. It will certainly help to clarify the process, if not the issue:

"I only have the confidential briefing from last year and I've requested a public one that is shareable so hoping to have that asap. I think the Met need to approve it etc so probably will take a few days I imagine."


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 10, 2018)

That incident where the cops rounded up a load of gangs in Herne Hill and moved them off in buses was years ago.

The last couple of years have been very chilled, and I stayed to the end on both days...


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (May 10, 2018)

Are Lambeth intending to fence off all of the park for the LCS? If not, I propose we set up a rival festival outside the perimeter. We should actively encourage all who cannot afford craft ales and artisan Gloucester Old Spot sausage rolls to attend. Also we should refuse entry to anyone _not_ in possession of booze, food, deckchairs etc. (excluding children, of course). That's catering sorted - but any ideas for entertainment?


----------



## Reiabuzz (May 10, 2018)

Rocky Sullivan said:


> That's catering sorted - but any ideas for entertainment?



Pissed up pitched battles with the cops? That's my favourite part of the show in fact. every year.


----------



## snowy_again (May 10, 2018)

There used to be the occasional postcode youth fracas didn't there?  Remember Dulwich Road being one of the hot spots, and the bus fight. But that was more than 4 years ago.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> I've contacted Cllr Seedat to ask for clarification.
> 
> I don't think it's breaking his confidence by posting the reply to a private message. It will certainly help to clarify the process, if not the issue:
> 
> "I only have the confidential briefing from last year and I've requested a public one that is shareable so hoping to have that asap. I think the Met need to approve it etc so probably will take a few days I imagine."


Hmm. Why would the Met try to hide what was supposedly an hour-long mass pitched battle with bottles being lobbed and serious violence taking place in a public park? And why was this monster incident not seen or recorded by _anyone?_


----------



## editor (May 10, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> That incident where the cops rounded up a load of gangs in Herne Hill and moved them off in buses was years ago.
> 
> The last couple of years have been very chilled, and I stayed to the end on both days...


Me too and I saw nothing to fit the description the councillor is peddling.


----------



## alex_ (May 10, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm totally against any kind of charging and the notion of people having to prove they're on low income to get in abhors me. Some families with modest incomes might still struggle to afford a charge on the door (along with the more expensive drink).



It’s also really really costly to organise, what paperwork do you accept, how do you do this for minors, how do you know who minors are, etc, etc.

Alex


----------



## snowy_again (May 10, 2018)

editor said:


> Hmm. Why would the Met try to hide what was supposedly an hour-long mass pitched battle with bottles being lobbed and serious violence taking place in a public park? And why was this monster incident not seen or recorded by _anyone?_



That’s an easy foi to Lambeth surely? Reads like he’s said something wrong and stupid but is now too deep in the lie to back out.


----------



## aka (May 10, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> snip / said something wrong and stupid but is now too deep in the lie to back out.


de facto modus operandi ad infinitum


----------



## snowy_again (May 10, 2018)

It’s all Greek to me.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2018)

Interesting response on Twitter:



Tricky Skills


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 11, 2018)

Ive never seen so much as a sniff of trouble, everyone seems to get along which is one of the great things about it.

It does get a bit cat and mouse with the mounted police when they are trying to clear the park and you just wanna sit on the grass and finish up your beers but its hardly a public order issue!


----------



## Tricky Skills (May 11, 2018)

Let's see what comes back.


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 16, 2018)

If it's anything like last year, the bag-searching will actually cause low-end ASB, because people don't get enough pre-warning of it, and then have to consume their illegals in one go, thus spending the next few hours wandering around the LCS off of their faces.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

Members of Aswad have just been confirmed as playing! 

(And Cymande, which is a bit better).


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 1, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Members of Aswad have just been confirmed as playing



This is going to end well, isn't it?


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 1, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> This is going to end well, isn't it?


Meta innit. 

Looking forward to cymande - bumped into them when they were very stoned in an Exeter rehearsal studio last year. Watching them trying to remember the hits was a bit of a privilege


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 2, 2018)

If Aswad ever did a Live & Direct 83 set, I'd be a very happy gal tbh


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2018)

I'm genuinely concerned for the Country Show this year. I think people who don't have much disposable income may avoid it altogether if they can't afford to eat/drink inside. Prices are high, and I am worried for families that would have come along with their own picnic prepared, and now face a community event that they will feel priced out of...

I think the freedom to come and go will feel more restricted through fixed access and egress points.

I wonder if they'll have to relax the rules if people start showing up with food and drink, which they had to do last year.

I suspect there will be a lot of tension at those entrances. Hope security remain sensible.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 3, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Members of Aswad have just been confirmed as playing!



Woman beater Brinsley. 

Bovell, Forde and Hinds are playing together I think...watched a clip of them from One Love in 2016. Can't say I'm inspired.


----------



## sw16er (Jun 4, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> Members of Aswad have just been confirmed as playing!
> 
> (And Cymande, which is a bit better).



Cymande? The old Brit Funk group? Ah man...I didn't plan to go to the Country Show this year due to this new policy of not bringing your own food and drinks in but I am seriously tempted now that Cymande have been confirmed....Aswad are a blast from the past too....reminds me of my youth!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 4, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> .
> 
> I wonder if they'll have to relax the rules if people start showing up with food and drink, which they had to do last year.



Hopefully, the new restrictions are completely ignored and everyone turns up laden with food and drink as usual. They will be under too much pressure to then enforce this madness.


----------



## sw16er (Jun 4, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> *I'm genuinely concerned for the Country Show this year. I think people who don't have much disposable income may avoid it altogether if they can't afford to eat/drink inside. Prices are high, and I am worried for families that would have come along with their own picnic prepared, and now face a community event that they will feel priced out of...*
> 
> I think the freedom to come and go will feel more restricted through fixed access and egress points.
> 
> ...



I'm in the category of being priced out.  Whilst I don't class myself as living on the bread line....there is absolutely no way I can afford to feed and drink my 2 kids in addition to myself and my wife at the Country Show this year.

Not only that, but I always set aside a bit of money to pay for my kids to go on the funfair rides.

I honestly don't understand this "bring no food / drink policy", it's not like the food stalls are cheap at the Country Show, the prices are high. How on earth do Lambeth think less privileged families are going to be able to manage this expense? It's not like families can wander in and out at will, I certainly wouldn't be able to do that with my kids.

From a principled point of view this policy is just wrong on all levels IMO.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 4, 2018)

sw16er said:


> I'm in the category of being priced out.  Whilst I don't class myself as living on the bread line....there is absolutely no way I can afford to feed and drink my 2 kids in addition to myself and my wife at the Country Show this year.
> 
> Not only that, but I always set aside a bit of money to pay for my kids to go on the funfair rides.
> 
> ...



I've heard there is no fun fair this year.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 4, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've heard there is no fun fair this year.


Blimey - it's like they're deliberately trying to fuck it up


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've heard there is no fun fair this year.


Yep: 

Lambeth Country Show 2018 – now with fences, booze ban, body searches and no funfair


----------



## sw16er (Jun 4, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I've heard there is no fun fair this year.



WTF?!


----------



## sw16er (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Yep:
> 
> Lambeth Country Show 2018 – now with fences, booze ban, body searches and no funfair



Jesus Christ...honestly speechless at them removing the funfair.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 4, 2018)

editor said:


> Yep:
> 
> Lambeth Country Show 2018 – now with fences, booze ban, body searches and no funfair


I love the photo in that... Those kids at the back have great looks on their faces


----------



## aka (Jun 4, 2018)

sw16er said:


> Jesus Christ...honestly speechless at them removing the funfair.


Doubt *they* removed it (whoever *they* are) - more likely it's 1) health and safety or (best bet) 2) "we'd like £zillion for the rights to operate the funfair" preferred operator: "no thanks" - everyone else they approached: "no thanks".


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2018)

aka said:


> Doubt *they* removed it (whoever *they* are) - more likely it's 1) health and safety or (best bet) 2) "we'd like £zillion for the rights to operate the funfair" preferred operator: "no thanks" - everyone else they approached: "no thanks".



Chucklehead are still "in discussions"....


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 4, 2018)

"Lambeth Country Show announces no fun this year"


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 5, 2018)

Looking at the FAQ on website and by entering you give permission for your image to be used:



> Is the event filmed / photographed?
> 
> Yes. We will be filming and photographing inside the event to capture the atmosphere and entertainment to share on our website and social media channels. Footage may also be used locally, nationally and internationally in various media to promote the show.
> 
> ...



http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk/faqs/


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Looking at the FAQ on website and by entering you give permission for your image to be used:
> 
> Lambeth Country Show





> Any other professional film and video equipment, which is not authorized by management in advance, will not be permitted.


So they're trying to do what the Premiership does and hold a monopoly on all images taken at the festival. I doubt if they'll manage to stop people taking good quality cameras along though. It all gets a bit daft anyway  because some compacts and phones can take 'professional' quality pictures.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 5, 2018)

Also people may have to queue. That will be a first. How is that going to work? 



> The event is extremely popular with residents and visitors alike, so we encourage people to come early and avoid the busiest peak times from 3 – 5pm and be prepared to queue. We are grateful for your support and patience that will help make sure the Lambeth Country Show is safe and fun for everyone. Last entry in to the event will be 6:30pm on both days.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 6, 2018)

I reckon loads of people won’t know about the changes and will pitch up same as they do every year with picnics and booze etc. 

Unless there is a good policy (ignore it and let everybody in regardless) there will be chaos. 

What a bunch of fucking idiots Lambeth council are.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2018)

I've asked them to clarify their position on photography


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jun 6, 2018)

I find all this very frustrating. Not living in Lambeth any more, I still come down for the Country Show occasionally purely because it's casual and more a load of people in a park with interesting things happening around them. I can wander in and out when I like, look at some owls, take some pictures, buy some cider, just sit under a tree if I want... no pressure. But I'm not coming all the way down to Brixton to stand in a fucking queue to have my bag searched. Just doing that would ruin it for me; I'd be so annoyed by the time I got in that I'd want to leave again.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 6, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I find all this very frustrating. Not living in Lambeth any more, I still come down for the Country Show occasionally purely because it's casual and more a load of people in a park with interesting things happening around them. I can wander in and out when I like, look at some owls, take some pictures, buy some cider, just sit under a tree if I want... no pressure. But I'm not coming all the way down to Brixton to stand in a fucking queue to have my bag searched. Just doing that would ruin it for me; I'd be so annoyed by the time I got in that I'd want to leave again.


 I live only minutes away and use it in the same way. It could significantly change the character of the event. I've stopped dropping in to pubs like hootenanny because the queues and security make it a hassle to wander in and out.


----------



## aka (Jun 6, 2018)

Mr Retro said:


> I reckon loads of people *pretty much fucking everyone* won’t know about the changes


 Ah well.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 6, 2018)

Rushy said:


> I live only minutes away and use it in the same way. It could significantly change the character of the event. I've stopped dropping in to pubs like hootenanny because the queues and security make it a hassle to wander in and out.


We’re not going this year. We’ve come back from Amsterdam especially for it and to visit The Canterbury only a few years ago. All change.


----------



## aka (Jun 6, 2018)

aka said:


> Ah well.


Think I'll organise my own festival and call it "Ah Lambeth, you keep voting these fuckers in"


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2018)

The days when festivals such as Gay Pride at Clapham Common attracted upwards of 100k people yet were free, fence-free, trouble-free and restrictions-free feel like a million years ago right now


----------



## rich! (Jun 6, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Looking at the FAQ on website and by entering you give permission for your image to be used:
> http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk/faqs/



Can't see that being GDPR compliant 

So that's Lambeth Council on the hook for fines starting at 4% of turnover...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2018)

rich! said:


> Can't see that being GDPR compliant
> 
> .



I'm no expert but I was wondering this.


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2018)

FWIW similar notices (the bit about consenting to be filmed by entering the area) are pretty common and i’ve seen plenty of them over the years from train stations to public parks.

I don’t have a problem with it either. Perhaps I’m naive but i’m pretty sure it’s just sensible  legal protection against, say, someone spotting themselves amongst the crowds in Waterloo Station in The Bourne Ultimatum (for which the station remained open) and trying to sue the Studio for breach of copyright, privacy, a share of the box office takings or some other nonsense.

I rather doubt the new GDPR legislation will make any difference. Otherwise what’s stopping someone for suing companies and government agencies for being filmed on CCTV ?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2018)

Ca


T & P said:


> FWIW similar notices (the bit about consenting to be filmed by entering the area) are pretty common and i’ve seen plenty of them over the years from train stations to public parks.


I'm not so bothered by that than the prospect of being refused entry by some over-zealous security twat because my camera looks 'professional.'


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 6, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I suspect there will be a lot of tension at those entrances. Hope security remain sensible.


The rush to leave when they shut it down on the dot might cause issues if the gates are closed and/or narrow? Presumably they will have thought of that though (hopefully)?


----------



## T & P (Jun 6, 2018)

editor said:


> Ca
> I'm not so bothered by that than the prospect of being refused entry by some over-zealous security twat because my camera looks 'professional.'


That I completely agree with, and I must say I don’t remember seeing similar warnings on the notices i’ve Seen warning about filming taking place.

I’m practice I don’t think (or I least I hope not) they’d be such arseholes as to query anyone who came with anything smaller than a shoulder-mounted massive professional camera a la live news TV crew. But I guess you never know. Have they answered your question about it?


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2018)

T & P said:


> That I completely agree with, and I must say I don’t remember seeing similar warnings on the notices i’ve Seen warning about filming taking place.


I've only ever seen it at higher league football grounds and at bigger gigs where they want to control who gets to take the pictures. It's very rare to public fairs and events like this. 


T & P said:


> Have they answered your question about it?


Nope. But they have form for ignoring questions. I've asked them again, this time via the Buzz account.


----------



## Farmer Giles (Jun 6, 2018)

It'll be an equestrian show next year.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

Here's another unanswered question:


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 7, 2018)

I'm considering not coming now


----------



## nagapie (Jun 7, 2018)

I don't want to go. My kids only put up with it because of the fun fair and we bribe them to stay after that. If there's any decent music on Sunday afternoon I'll get a baby sitter and wander down.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

I've just sent Lambeth a long email asking them to clarify their new rules. If they don't respond by tonight, I'll publish it as an open letter on Buzz.

I've messaged them via email, web form and FB.


----------



## alcopop (Jun 7, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's another unanswered question:



You are allowed to bring your own food in.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

alcopop said:


> You are allowed to bring your own food in.


I already know that. I'm more interested in the fence/searching/booze/queues/camera angles.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

Their FAQ seems to have been considerably expanded: 

Lambeth Country Show

And more about that fence: 



> The fence will start to be built on Monday 16 July with de-rig expected to last until Wednesday 25 July. The build will be a phased process and access through the park will remain open until dusk on Friday 20 July, when it will close in preparation for the show.
> 
> The Country Show site will be closed off from this point and will only be opened up for general public access from Monday 23 July morning after the show.


----------



## aka (Jun 7, 2018)

Given that I watched several people get over the - professionally - erected fence for Field Day / Hoopla with zero bother, I can't see this umm.. fence being much of a challenge. what a bunch of idiots.


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

aka said:


> Given that I watched several people get over the - professionally - erected fence for Field Day / Hoopla with zero bother, I can't see this umm.. fence being much of a challenge. what a bunch of idiots.


I'm sure there'll be ample supplies of Nitrous Oxide inside, provided by young local entrepreneurs.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 7, 2018)

hopefully the fence will be like this one, and easy to penetrate, whether that means breaking into the show or more importantly passing booze under/over it. Anything more heavy duty makes it so fucking obvious the fence is clearly solely so people dont bring their own alcohol and have to buy it on site.

Is the fence for the fireworks like the one at Field Day?


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> hopefully the fence will be like this one, and easy to penetrate, whether that means breaking into the show or more importantly passing booze under/over it. Anything more heavy duty makes it so fucking obvious the fence is clearly solely so people dont bring their own alcohol and have to buy it on site.
> 
> Is the fence for the fireworks like the one at Field Day?


That question was contained in my email. Will update if I hear anything,


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Let's see what comes back.


Any news on this? 

Did the councillor respond to the requests for him to back up his yarn about the unseen, unreported secret pitched battle between the youths and the cops?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 8, 2018)

editor said:


> Any news on this?
> 
> Did the councillor respond to the requests for him to back up his yarn about the unseen, unreported secret pitched battle between the youths and the cops?



Still waiting for a reply. 11 June is the legal deadline for the Council to respond.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2018)

Trying to get answers from Lambeth: Lambeth Country Show 2018: an open letter concerning the fence, alcohol ban and queuing


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2018)

Fucking Tories.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2018)

Ah, he's after a full ban on alcohol.


----------



## grosun (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Ah, he's after a full ban on alcohol.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 11, 2018)

Christ


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

Crispy said:


> Christ


This 'public order' thing has become quite the meme.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 11, 2018)

That Pimms bus is such a menace.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> That Pimms bus is such a menace.



It's a slow ride to hell and back....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Ah, he's after a full ban on alcohol.




what a complete wanker.

A quick search on him reveals he is no longer a councillor and lives in Wales so his input is quite irrelevant.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Ah, he's after a full ban on alcohol.




killjoy cunt


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Ah, he's after a full ban on alcohol.



If you read back over ole Bernard’s tweets he asks in the last week if German whiskey is any goood and exclaims “World gin day on Saturday. Something to celebrate”.

But he wants to keep the country fair dry because of non existing public order offences. He’s about what you expect from a Lambeth councillor. None of it good or complimentary.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jun 12, 2018)

editor said:


> Any news on this?
> 
> Did the councillor respond to the requests for him to back up his yarn about the unseen, unreported secret pitched battle between the youths and the cops?



And now the FOI has been refused.

Hey hoe.

I'll appeal, and take it to the Information Commissioner if necessary.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> And now the FOI has been refused.
> 
> Hey hoe.
> 
> I'll appeal, and take it to the Information Commissioner if necessary.


I smell bullshit...


----------



## discobastard (Jun 13, 2018)

With a name like 'Bernard Gentry' it's hard to believe he's not a clever parody.  Nominative determinism at its finest (what a c*** btw).


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> And now the FOI has been refused.
> 
> Hey hoe.
> 
> I'll appeal, and take it to the Information Commissioner if necessary.



Among the reason to refuse FOI request is this gem:




> It is not in the public interest to provide sensitive information if it
> would mean that the council and its partners cannot effectively carry out
> its functions. * The public interest means what is in the best interests of
> the public not what is of interest to the public.*



You couldn't make it up. Orwellian


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 14, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> And now the FOI has been refused.
> 
> Hey hoe.
> 
> I'll appeal, and take it to the Information Commissioner if necessary.



They are trying to argue it contains sensitive information. Council can redact a report and release it. Leave out individuals names for example.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2018)

Well here's a big development: Friends of Brockwell Park express serious concerns about Lambeth Country Show and ask for postponement


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 25, 2018)

As much as I'm against the fencing etc, I wouldn't want it to be postponed. Feels like cutting off your nose to spite your face.


----------



## newbie (Jun 25, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> As much as I'm against the fencing etc, I wouldn't want it to be postponed. Feels like cutting off your nose to spite your face.


otoh this fence sets a precedent that doesn't need to be set.  At the moment there are far more questions than answers. Surely if 10s of thousands are to attend a fenced event the process should be subject to scrutiny, just as FD was. It's ludicrous that there was adequate preparatory information published for that but nothing at all for LCS.  Where are the planning and licensing  applications and documentation, or is Lambeth as promoter somehow exempt? What is the perimeter of this fence, what's the build schedule, what's the management plan, where are the risk assessments, where's the environmental audit?

Or have I missed a whole tranche of published info?


----------



## newbie (Jun 25, 2018)

FoBP said:
			
		

> Nothing has been said of the extra cost of building and dismantling a giant LCS fence this year, let alone the security staff to manage what we are told will be 70 access lanes from midday to 8pm all weekend, but the loss could easily double to £700,000.



I've probably said this before, but I still wonder whether this is in some way fallout from the proposal for Lovebox and LCS to share infrastructure. Not necessarily in terms of contracts signed before LB pulled out but perhaps bureaucratic trajectory?


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2018)

newbie said:


> otoh this fence sets a precedent that doesn't need to be set.  At the moment there are far more questions than answers. Surely it's going to be fenced event the process should be subject to scrutiny, just as FD was. It's ludicrous that there was adequate preparatory information published for that but nothing at all for LCS.  Where are the planning and licensing  applications and documentation, or is Lambeth as promoter somehow exempt? What is the perimeter of this fence, what's the build schedule, what's the management plan, where are the risk assessments, where's the environmental audit?
> 
> Or have I missed a whole tranche of published info?


Nope. After my emails, tweets and FB messages were ignored, I posted an open letter on Buzz asking for information, and I've been completely ignored. It's been the same story for everyone else, including the Lambeth Tranquillity group and the Friends of Brockwell Park. Lambeth aren't interested in engaging the community here.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2018)

newbie said:


> I've probably said this before, but I still wonder whether this is in some way fallout from the proposal for Lovebox and LCS to share infrastructure. Not necessarily in terms of contracts signed before LB pulled out but perhaps bureaucratic trajectory?


Many suspect that it's just the softener before they introduce charges next year.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2018)

Here's how long the fence will be up: 



> The fence will start to be built on Monday 16 July with de-rig expected to last until Wednesday 25 July. The build will be a phased process and access through the park will remain open until dusk on Friday 20 July, when it will close in preparation for the show.
> 
> The Country Show site will be closed off from this point and will only be opened up for general public access from Monday 23 July morning after the show.


----------



## Southlondon (Jun 25, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> As much as I'm against the fencing etc, I wouldn't want it to be postponed. Feels like cutting off your nose to spite your face.


Last year they fenced off black pride in the Vauxhall pleasure gardens for the first time.  There were brief bag checks at the entrances, but no queues, and nobody seemed to mind. It was still a great day, so it would be an awful shame if the friends of brockwell Park succeeded in scuppering the country show for the 10’s of thousands of people myself included, that enjoy the event every year. There are few events of this size that are free to attend, and in this instance the council should be applauded for keeping it going and free in these times of enforced austerity.


----------



## newbie (Jun 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Many suspect that it's just the softener before they introduce charges next year.


Indeed.  

Thanks for the reassurance I wasn't going off on one   I'm grateful for the effort you and others have put into this.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 25, 2018)

I doubt I'll be going. I usually go each day. One of the days is usually with a friend with mobility issues. I'm sure that he wouldn't want to have to queue. He'd find it exhausting and stressful. Though I will ask him what he thinks about it.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 25, 2018)

Can anyone remember what they did last year?  I know there was no wall but I have a vague recollection of having to cross the park one day it was on and there being queues and bag searches at Brockwell Gate.


----------



## Angellic (Jun 25, 2018)

Twattor said:


> Can anyone remember what they did last year?  I know there was no wall but I have a vague recollection of having to cross the park one day it was on and there being queues and bag searches at Brockwell Gate.




Don't recall a queue but I think there were bag searches.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2018)

Twattor said:


> Can anyone remember what they did last year?  I know there was no wall but I have a vague recollection of having to cross the park one day it was on and there being queues and bag searches at Brockwell Gate.



They started off trying to search people and stop alcohol being taken in, but they soon gave up...


----------



## colacubes (Jun 25, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> They started off trying to search people and stop alcohol being taken in, but they soon gave up...



Yeah I went in reasonably early on Saturday last year and they had a cursory look through my bag, but mates who came later didn't get checked at all.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 25, 2018)

I think they are gonna get trouble on the gate, and it's not gonna be pretty....


----------



## newbie (Jun 25, 2018)

Angellic said:


> I doubt I'll be going. I usually go each day. One of the days is usually with a friend with mobility issues. I'm sure that he wouldn't want to have to queue. He'd find it exhausting and stressful. Though I will ask him what he thinks about it.




This is exactly why there needs to be a proper risk assessment and crowd management plan.  It is, or should be, for everyone, not just a tightly targetted audience. Unlike at FD there will be children and and a greater likelihood of people with disabilities and the elderly. And teenagers.  There has to be proper provision.


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2018)

Here's how big the fence is going to be: 

 
They're discouraging people from bringing a bag for ‘speed of entry’, but food and drink in sealed containers WILL be allowed.


----------



## T & P (Jun 26, 2018)

Am I right to say from that map that people not wanting to visit the event will not be able to walk through the park from the Tulse Hill end to the HH end (unless they take a massive detour towards the Brixton end of the park and then take a sharp right)?

As an aside, to anyone not very familiar to the area, that map gives the impression that Tulse Hill station is about 30 seconds walk from the park. A bit deceiving, that map...


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2018)

T & P said:


> Am I right to say from that map that people not wanting to visit the event will not be able to walk through the park from the Tulse Hill end to the HH end (unless they take a massive detour towards the Brixton end of the park and then take a sharp right)?
> 
> As an aside, to anyone not very familiar to the area, that map gives the impression that Tulse Hill station is about 30 seconds walk from the park. A bit deceiving, that map...


It has the Miniature railway listed too, but that won't be running.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's how big the fence is going to be
> They're discouraging people from bringing a bag for ‘speed of entry’, but food and drink in sealed containers WILL be allowed.



That fence is a waste of money, it's just gonna create problems.
Also wonder why have they changed the orientation of the main arena ?


----------



## T & P (Jun 26, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> That fence is a waste of money, it's just gonna create problems.
> Also wonder why have they changed the orientation of the main arena ?


The Village Green has been moved from the centre to the extreme north west of the site (presumably by the Cressingham Gardens entrance)?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2018)

T & P said:


> The Village Green has been moved from the centre to the extreme north west of the site (presumably by the Cressingham Gardens entrance)?


The old set up meant the main arena was like a natural amphitheatre
From that map it looks like it will be mostly on the flat now...


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2018)

It's not big enough. Main stage is in wrong place. Reduced access points (all herne hill side - which will increase footfall through one entrance)

This is gonna get messy


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2018)

Green entrance and exit points (accessible only) - that would be the entrance I'd wanna use...


----------



## grosun (Jun 26, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Green entrance and exit points (accessible only) - that would be the entrance I'd wanna use...


Similarly.. the entire thing seems to be set up assuming that everyone will be arriving from Brixton/HH direction, which is not the case.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2018)

I am still going with the best intentions...

...to enjoy myself, for it to be lovely and to dance and have fun....


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 26, 2018)

Bloody hell, more than half the park will be fenced off! And for what? I mean there's already a fence around the whole park, could they not just check at entrances like last time?


----------



## Me76 (Jun 27, 2018)

I would normally enter and exit from the tulse hill end.  Having to walk all the way round to the herne hill end which will be the busiest is going to be a ball ache.  And puts me off going.  But then I wonder whether that's what Lambeth want?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 27, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> Bloody hell, more than half the park will be fenced off! And for what? I mean there's already a fence around the whole park, could they not just check at entrances like last time?



It would make much more sense and cost a lot less money. I get confiscating glass and having a security presence by park entrances to look out for potential troublemakers or people in a bit of a pickle, but not this shitshow they are proposing. Are they really going to search peoples bag for booze and other 'contraband', who are just going to watch some owls fly around?


----------



## Tracy Almond (Jun 28, 2018)

editor said:


> This 'public order' thing has become quite the meme.





editor said:


> Well here's a big development: Friends of Brockwell Park express serious concerns about Lambeth Country Show and ask for postponement


----------



## Tracy Almond (Jun 28, 2018)

Too late to postpone.


----------



## aka (Jun 29, 2018)

editor said:


> Here's how big the fence is going to be:


who fucking proof read that flyer - sweet lordy - read the 3rd bullet point........


----------



## grosun (Jun 29, 2018)

aka said:


> who fucking proof read that flyer - sweet lordy - read the 3rd bullet point........


Haha, to be fair I had to re-read it three times before I spotted the missing word. Brain autocorrect in full effect.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 11, 2018)

they're tweeting the T&Cs again - Lambeth Country Show but not answering people's questions via FB.

Are the FAQs updated: Lambeth Country Show there's some answers around the new security fencing etc. but that seems to state:

"The police have advised that a ‘serious risk to public safety’ was identified following the Lambeth Country Show in 2015 and 2016. This feedback being incorporated into planning 2017’s Lambeth Country Show, but the event still experienced disorder." 

But no evidence other than that one random councillor?


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> they're tweeting the T&Cs again - Lambeth Country Show but not answering people's questions via FB.
> 
> Are the FAQs updated: Lambeth Country Show there's some answers around the new security fencing etc. but that seems to state:
> 
> ...


He refused to answer my questions on Twitter and the FoI request has gone unanswered.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2018)

Update about the Great Wall of Brockwell 

Lambeth Council refuses to publish documents explaining why the Great Wall of Brockwell is needed for the 2018 Country Show


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Update about the Great Wall of Brockwell
> 
> Lambeth Council refuses to publish documents explaining why the Great Wall of Brockwell is needed for the 2018 Country Show


Liked for the hard work holding them to account, not for their behaviour....


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 11, 2018)

Interesting I was chatting to someone I know who is married to someone who works at the Council - according to them, the massive cuts mean they don't have time to deal with all the FOI requests (some of which might be complex) as well as try to do their jobs (which are now more like 1.5 or 2 jobs since there are fewer staff)....I confess I had never thought about this. However, the pressure that staff are under now must surely mean that even more than ever that mistakes can be made or the council taken advantage of by contractors etc so perversely FOI requests are more important than ever before???


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 12, 2018)

The People's Audit is more important than ever before.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 12, 2018)

so the reason for the fence is going on disorder in recent years, blaming the police for implementing it. This makes me even more annoyed because it seems its simply not true. If the Fair had genuinely been plagued with punch ups then i would actually begin to understand but from a viewpoint of someone who spends all day of both days in the thick of it there for several years now i have to say ive never seen even a hint of trouble, so i think we are been plain bullshitted to.


----------



## ringo (Jul 12, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Woman beater Brinsley.
> 
> Bovell, Forde and Hinds are playing together I think...watched a clip of them from One Love in 2016. Can't say I'm inspired.


Bovell will in all likelihood manage to make this listenable, because he really is a great musician and arranger, but the idea of these three knocking out a couple of their own hits then a medley of Marley/best of reggae covers is going to be excruciating. It'll probably go down really well. 
Glad I'll be away at a reggae festival.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> so the reason for the fence is going on disorder in recent years, blaming the police for implementing it. This makes me even more annoyed because it seems its simply not true. If the Fair had genuinely been plagued with punch ups then i would actually begin to understand but from a viewpoint of someone who spends all day of both days in the thick of it there for several years now i have to say ive never seen even a hint of trouble, so i think we are been plain bullshitted to.


You mean you missed the Great Phantom Fight of 2017?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 12, 2018)

ringo said:


> Bovell will in all likelihood manage to make this listenable, because he really is a great musician and arranger, but the idea of these three knocking out a couple of their own hits then a medley of Marley/best of reggae covers is going to be excruciating. It'll probably go down really well.
> Glad I'll be away at a reggae festival.



I saw them last week....they sing old hits along to backing tracks. It was shit.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 13, 2018)

i think its important they are able to control how much we drink by having a challenge 25 operation at all the bars, oh and to pay £5.50 for a small can of 'craft beer'.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2018)

Whizzo! Full on brand synergy!









> Coconut water pros Vita Coco are bringing, what they claim to be, the UK's biggest slip 'n' slide to the capital at the one and only Lambeth County Show. The inflatable slide will be 15m high and 36m long and you can get a snap of yourself slip-sliding around on it. There'll also be a ‘Sip N’ Slide Challenge’ to join throughout the weekend with chances to win Vita Coco prizes. Plus, Bake-Off's Selasi Gbormittah will be on hand serving up Vita Coco cocktails.



Vita Coco Giant Slip N' Slide


----------



## lordnoise (Jul 16, 2018)

Lambeth Council thru Cllr Winifred railroaded us into the Field Day and Mighty Hoopla events. They totally ignored local feelings expressed at local meetings and totally ignored the best advice of the Friends of Brockwell Park.

Guess what ? Theyre doing it again ...

Putting a wall up around *OUR* Country Show fills me with so much anger. Not only do park users have to put up with more structures in an environment which has huge value precisely because its a *structure free* but Country show attendees will no longer have the ability to roam around Brockwell park in the spirit of the 'free' festival that is at the heart of Lambeth Country Shows ethos.

Via that wall we're also now concentrating tens of thousands of people in roughly the same area so badly damaged by Field Day and Mighty Hoopla as the the 'Friends' have pointed out.

Further its bullshit about LCS being a terrorist target - its a realtively minor event and well attended by *ALL *in our multi-ethnic community. Its also bullshit about there being more 'trouble' at last years show - I know because I'm a long standing nearby resident and have attended until late on most of the recent shows. If the authorities do have concerns then spend the money on extra policing NOT on the wall.

In my not very humble opinion the wall will lead to the Country Show being 'monetised' further down the line and its appearance this year is also no doubt designed to 'normalise' it in terms of future events including the LCS.
*
The horrible inhuman thing should be massively resisted next year at all costs*.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2018)

I know quite a few people who have decided not to go this year because of the wall/intrusive searches/early last entrance. It's certainly really dampened my enthusiasm for what should be the highlight of the year in the area.


----------



## lordnoise (Jul 16, 2018)

Although against Field Day/MH initially I was coming round to it after the reality of it. What do we locals get in return ? The walling in of our FREE (in every sense of the word) Country Show. The pure cheek and brass neck of the council and their represenatatives - I'm effing seething ...
(hope you can you feel it !!! lol)


----------



## clandestino (Jul 16, 2018)

This new orientation is bonkers. 

There's a huge picnic area in the middle, but the main stage is pointing away from it. I assume the main stage bit is where the old funfair used to be. The village green is now right next to the playground, so that will impact badly on people visiting the playground but not visiting the country show. Before, the playground could carry on as normal, as the CS was right over the other side. The farm bit is now right next to the main road, which doesn't seem like a decent environment for the animals. There's no general public entrance on the south side, so anyone coming from Tulse Hill will have to hike all the way round the Great Wall to get in. It feels to me like it's going to be very cramped. 

I was chatting to a cabby the other day and he was telling me about the two one-day dance festivals that are happening on Streatham Common the same weekend as the LCS. Apparently the grime one has been going for three or four years now. I'd never heard of them before. Are they walled-off affairs too?


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2018)

clandestino said:


> I was chatting to a cabby the other day and he was telling me about the two one-day dance festivals that are happening on Streatham Common the same weekend as the LCS. Apparently the grime one has been going for three or four years now. I'd never heard of them before. Are they walled-off affairs too?


Kisstory on the Common (what a shit name!) is next week and the Once Dance Festival is the following Sunday. Both sold out ages ago.  I think capacity for both is 10,000.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

The park is looking nice. 

 

(pic from FB)


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 17, 2018)

editor said:


> I know quite a few people who have decided not to go this year because of the wall/intrusive searches/early last entrance. It's certainly really dampened my enthusiasm for what should be the highlight of the year in the area.


I won't be going and I've been pretty much every year since 1993. It's always been a favourite event for me and my friends.

I was really looking forward to going as I've been away for so long but the fence will ruin the atmosphere. I saw it going up at the weekend and felt really sad.


----------



## pocketbear (Jul 17, 2018)

Spotted three different green buggies absolutely tearing around the park this morning, coming scarily close to hitting a jogger and a dog. Apparently they're event production rather than Lambeth, but doesn't fill me with confidence about the extent to which they've been briefed, or the rigour with which the site is being overseen.

Also the site is way bigger than Field Day or previous years of the LCS, and there's no information available about which paths are open or closed. Extremely telling that Lambeth appear to be taking far poorer care of the park for their own event than Field Day did.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm staying at home and having a bbq instead. Fuck the wall and fuck lambeth


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 17, 2018)

So there's going to be queues to get in and the accessible entrance is not near transport (unless you drive)?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

At the show: Free cancer support coming direct to patients at the Lambeth Country Show, 21st-22nd July 2018


----------



## clandestino (Jul 17, 2018)

editor said:


> Kisstory on the Common (what a shit name!) is next week and the Once Dance Festival is the following Sunday. Both sold out ages ago.  I think capacity for both is 10,000.



Yeah, the same weekend as LCS. Kisstory is the 21st, One Dance 22nd.


----------



## lordnoise (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm not a big social media user so anyone got any email addresses I can aim some choice words at ?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> I'm not a big social media user so anyone got any email addresses I can aim some choice words at ?


They never respond, but their contact details are on the top here: Lambeth Country Show


----------



## ClaireR (Jul 17, 2018)

Have you seen what they have done to our Brockie park?  20++ miles of fencing put up for a FREE event!  The cost of the fencing, putting it up, tearing it down, is this what their spending OUR council tax on.  Fair enough fencing is needed for paid events, but not the country show.  Talking with a copper in the park and "apparently" this has been done for "elf n safety" seriously???  God forbid if there was a terror incident, with all the fencing and set entry/exit points there would be a stampede / Hillsborough crush to get out.

The Country show "was" such a loved event, something that you looked forward too all year, being able to freely walk down there, get a few beers from Tesco, bring a picnic, come and go as you please, buy some plants, take them home, then freely come back for the tunes.  Those days are gone unfortunately.

RIP the Country show 

PS - To greedy Lambeth council, why not just make the show a paid event, that's what you want to do anyway, to fill the abyss in your finances caused by your years of squandering!  Remember the stupid newsletter thingy they were putting through our doors a few years ago. From door mat straight to recycling bin!


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 17, 2018)

Perhaps it is not the county show, but the long-awaited and much-heralded first FEMA death camp?

Are they advertising vaccinations anywhere?


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2018)

People do like to blame health & safety for stuff don't they?

How busy did it get last year? Can't say I'm keen on fencing off free events like this, but if there's genuine issues with crowd control I can understand why they choose to. Shame, but there it is.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 17, 2018)

I'm still going to opt for choice A, but you never know


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 17, 2018)

It's blates a dress rehearsal for when they make it a fully paid for event.


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2018)

It isn't blates that - all these kinds of public events are becoming fenced these days, and even more so since the terrorist attacks last summer - they need to do bag checks for weapons and bombs and suchlike. I'd be amazed if there's any similar events of any size going on this summer that aren't fenced.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

Show info here: 

This weekend! Lambeth Country Show 2018 – main stage acts and times and free A-Z Show Guide to download


----------



## ClaireR (Jul 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> It isn't blates that - all these kinds of public events are becoming fenced these days, and even more so since the terrorist attacks last summer - they need to do bag checks for weapons and bombs and suchlike. I'd be amazed if there's any similar events of any size going on this summer that aren't fenced.



It goes without saying, the events of last year in London shocked the world and I'm in no way belittling the dangers, and the state of the world we live in.  But I thought that was our motto "we won't give in to terrorists",  "we won't change the way we live are lives". If we do then the baddies have won.  What are we to do?  Shut ourself in the cupboard under the stairs.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> How busy did it get last year? Can't say I'm keen on fencing off free events like this, but if there's genuine issues with crowd control I can understand why they choose to. Shame, but there it is.


There were no issues with crowd control apart from the Great Phantom Pitched Police Battle of 2017. 

Lambeth Council refuses to publish documents explaining why the Great Wall of Brockwell is needed for the 2018 Country Show


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> It's blates a dress rehearsal for when they make it a fully paid for event.


Yep. Coming soon (see: Brockwell Park fireworks)


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> It goes without saying, the events of last year in London shocked the world and I'm in no way belittling the dangers, and the state of the world we live in.  But I thought that was our motto "we won't give in to terrorists",  "we won't change the way we live are lives". If we do then the baddies have won.  What are we to do?  Shut ourself in the cupboard under the stairs.



I think Manchester was the pertinent terrorist attack tbh. Either way, while it might be the thin end of the wedge and probably something they wanted to do anyway, It's inevitable that councils are going to take these kinds of measures at large public events in the current climate.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> It isn't blates that - all these kinds of public events are becoming fenced these days, and even more so since the terrorist attacks last summer - they need to do bag checks for weapons and bombs and suchlike. I'd be amazed if there's any similar events of any size going on this summer that aren't fenced.


To even a mildly slightly determined terrorist, the fence would - at best - be a slight inconvenience.

Wide open parks are hardly the most effective targets though, and some may argue that if Lambeth hadn't embarked on an aggressive policy of marketing the event right across London (Time Out adverts etc) then there'd be nowhere near as many people attending, and thus reducing the claimed terrorist threat.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 17, 2018)

And now it's about to rain...


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> I think Manchester was the pertinent terrorist attack tbh. Either way, while it might be the thin end of the wedge and probably something they wanted to do anyway, It's inevitable that councils are going to take these kinds of measures at large public events in the current climate.


Manchester was an entirely different thing, being a paid event in a packed, closed arena.


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2018)

There's an established pattern of terrorist attacks on crowds at cultural events across Europe. Every single council run free event with more than a few thousand people I've been to recently had been fenced and had bag checks, as a direct result of this. It's a shame, but there it is.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> There's an established pattern of terrorist attacks on crowds at cultural events across Europe. Every single council run free event with more than a few thousand people I've been to recently had been fenced and had bag checks, as a direct result of this. It's a shame, but there it is.


The Southbank events haven't had fences and bag checks and the central London parks are packed in the summer too, and there's no fences there either.

And out of London - no fences or bag checks here either  Leigh-on-Sea Folk Festival 2018: Sun, music, mud, beer and flying knickers – photos


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 17, 2018)

Fences are common in Leeds for free events.

I assumed it was so that they could control alcohol ("can't go out there with that pint mate") and turf people out when it's finished.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 17, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Fences are common in Leeds for free events. I assumed it was so that they could control alcohol ("can't go out there with that pint mate") and turf people out when it's finished.



The park already has a fence though, so this is a fence in a fence.


----------



## lordnoise (Jul 17, 2018)

This terrorism excuse is rubbish. All the terrorist attacks I can think of in the UK specifically avoided multi ethnic areas. The wall is all about control leading to monetising ALL events in the park.


----------



## lordnoise (Jul 17, 2018)

I found these addresses in an email I sent to those involved in the Field Day and Mighty Poopla events.

swinifred@lambeth.gov.uk (key councillor when it comes to events in Lambeths Parks)
events@lambeth.gov.uk 

I urge anyone naffed off with the walling of the Country Show and general misuse of Brockwell Park this year to send an email to these addresses as well as the ones in Eds Lambeth Country Show link.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2018)

If someone decided they wanted to mount anything other than the most lackadaisical terrorist attack on LCS then the only thing the fence is going to do is delay people's escape from the area.


----------



## lordnoise (Jul 17, 2018)

No email addresses on the LCS link above. Just one of those forms that leaves you with no proof of contact which allows them to completely ignore you if they choose to ...


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> If someone decided they wanted to mount anything other than the most lackadaisical terrorist attack on LCS then the only thing the fence is going to do is delay people's escape from the area.


Indeed. The tall fence and minimal exit points could be catastrophic for clearing the area.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2018)

If the Met and other 'safety groups' have advised that they control entry due to past disorder (whether that is true or not/whether you believe it or not) then they may find it difficult to get insurance for the event without taking that advice on board.  So it is perhaps a condition of the event happening at all.  Whether you like it or not.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> No email addresses on the LCS link above. Just one of those forms that leaves you with no proof of contact which allows them to completely ignore you if they choose to ...


I tried everything: tweets, emails, web forms, Facebook and even an open letter:

Lambeth Country Show 2018: an open letter concerning the fence, alcohol ban and queuing


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> There's an established pattern of terrorist attacks on crowds at cultural events across Europe. Every single council run free event with more than a few thousand people I've been to recently had been fenced and had bag checks, as a direct result of this. It's a shame, but there it is.


What pattern is this?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

discobastard said:


> If the Met and other 'safety groups' have advised that they control entry due to past disorder (whether that is true or not/whether you believe it or not) then they may find it difficult to get insurance for the event without taking that advice on board.  So it is perhaps a condition of the event happening at all.  Whether you like it or not.


And you don't think the council has any obligation to explain any of this, and instead opts for a policy of secrecy and highly dubious claims about mass fights that appear to have happened invisibly? 

One councillor claimed that the extra security was in direct response to a major (but unwitnessed) violent confrontation. Are you happy to accept that, just on his say-so?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> This terrorism excuse is rubbish. All the terrorist attacks I can think of in the UK specifically avoided multi ethnic areas. The wall is all about control leading to monetising ALL events in the park.


How quickly copeland's forgotten


----------



## Winot (Jul 17, 2018)

discobastard said:


> If the Met and other 'safety groups' have advised that they control entry due to past disorder (whether that is true or not/whether you believe it or not) then they may find it difficult to get insurance for the event without taking that advice on board.  So it is perhaps a condition of the event happening at all.  Whether you like it or not.



Good point - and if Lambeth came out and said that, and made it clear that it regrets having to do so, I would have some sympathy.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> What pattern is this?


I'm struggling to think of _any _attacks on open public parks hosting events attracting a similar sort of crowd.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

Winot said:


> Good point - and if Lambeth came out and said that, and made it clear that it regrets having to do so, I would have some sympathy.


And that's the point: they've ignored all requests for clarification. Which isn't very 'co-operative.'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

editor said:


> And that's the point: they've ignored all requests for clarification. Which isn't very 'co-operative.'


It's like democracy in the auld German Democratic Republic - if they put cooperative in their name it's to obscure the fact they aren't


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

editor said:


> I tried everything: tweets, emails, web forms, Facebook and even an open letter:
> 
> Lambeth Country Show 2018: an open letter concerning the fence, alcohol ban and queuing


Time to doorstep some councillors


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2018)

editor said:


> And you don't think the council has any obligation to explain any of this, and instead opts for a policy of secrecy and highly dubious claims about mass fights that appear to have happened invisibly?
> 
> One councillor claimed that the extra security was in direct response to a major (but unwitnessed) violent confrontation. Are you happy to accept that, just on his say-so?





Winot said:


> Good point - and if Lambeth came out and said that, and made it clear that it regrets having to do so, I would have some sympathy.



I would agree with both of you.  Was merely pointing it out.

Actually, while I'm writing this post I realised they did say that - here it is:


Source: Lambeth Country Show

Perhaps worth merging this rather unnecessary thread with the main one?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 17, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> This terrorism excuse is rubbish. All the terrorist attacks I can think of in the UK specifically avoided multi ethnic areas.


What?


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I would agree with both of you.  Was merely pointing it out.
> 
> Actually, while I'm writing this post I realised they did say that - here it is:
> 
> ...


They still haven't provided a single detail about this supposed mass fight which presumably had an impact on the insurance risk...


----------



## discobastard (Jul 17, 2018)

editor said:


> They still haven't provided a single detail about this supposed mass fight which presumably had an impact on the insurance risk...


The text suggests that it was a combination of events from 2015-2017, not just this one 'controversial incident'..  I don't want to comment on the violence that allegedly happened because I wasn't there and so can neither confirm nor deny it.

They have no obligation to publish details, though I agree it might help their case if they did (at least for many on this forum).


----------



## lordnoise (Jul 17, 2018)

If theres a serious problem (although I think its smokescreen) with anti social behaviour then shut the show earlier - its a daytime summer sunshine celebration not an evening/night time event.
WHATEVER YOU DO JUST DON'T FENCE US IN LIKE ANIMALS!!!!


----------



## lordnoise (Jul 17, 2018)

Well done Pickman - btw emails to the Event Lambeth  address that I gave earlier (and which you get to eventually via the LCS site) bounce back. IIRC they did this last April when I tried to contact them about Field Day/Poopla ... unorganised, unresponsive, self serving *******s ...


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 17, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> If someone decided they wanted to mount anything other than the most lackadaisical terrorist attack on LCS then the only thing the fence is going to do is delay people's escape from the area.



What sort of attack method are you thinking of?


----------



## salem (Jul 17, 2018)

I was at a fenced community event last week which had a stupidly long queue to get in only to have a wand waved vaguely over me (which didn't beep despite having coins, phone and keys contained in a metal holder which could easily have been a knife) and a bag full of crap which barely got a glance. Total theatre and if someone was a bit more determined they'd have easily found a way in anyway.


----------



## Smick (Jul 17, 2018)

I went to Paul Simon on Sunday night, the security was very tight with bag searches etc but it didn’t stop me from smuggling in a bottle of vodka.

The method was as follows:

Decant it into two food bags. Tie a knot in each one. Put those in another food bag each and tie a knot in those. I used a clip to secure them further. Me and another guy took one of the vodka bags each and put them in zipped compartments of our backpacks. Then bought some coke inside and made strong vodka and cokes for four of us. The alternative was 400ml plastic bottles of Heineken for £6.

They aren’t heavy, aren’t hard to the touch. It will take a lot of searching to find them and, as it was Lidl vodka, the biggest risk was to lose a tenner’s worth of sauce.

I’m going on my own with my kids this weekend so will stay off the sauce and have a beer when I get home rather than smuggle spirits in. But I’d be happy to see people challenge this ridiculous new set of rules.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

Smick said:


> I went to Paul Simon on Sunday night, the security was very tight with bag searches etc but it didn’t stop me from smuggling in a bottle of vodka.
> 
> The method was as follows:
> 
> ...


It's that sort of determination to smuggle booze that made this country great


----------



## Smick (Jul 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> It's that sort of determination to smuggle booze that made this country great


I ordinarily never drink vodka. I can’t remember the last time. But if I’m going to destroy a load of brain cells, I’m buggered if I’m going to do it at £3 per unit.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 17, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> What sort of attack method are you thinking of?



Ooh must remember to pop a bomb in my handbag in case I feel a bit terroristy looking at owls. Hope they don't do bag checks!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 17, 2018)

mrs quoad said:


> Perhaps it is not the county show, but the long-awaited and much-heralded first FEMA death camp?
> 
> Are they advertising vaccinations anywhere?


Bloody animal rights extremists!


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 17, 2018)

Ha! Got you quimcunx . You fell into my meticulously laid trap and outlined your plan of attack. They'll be watching out for you now.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

discobastard said:


> The text suggests that it was a combination of events from 2015-2017, not just this one 'controversial incident'..


The councillor was quite emphatic that there was a (miraculously unseen by all)  major incident last year involving people attacking the police which has been effectively covered up by the police and the council.  I'm pretty sure that they *do* have an obligation _not _to cover up such major public order offences.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2018)

Brilliant work, Lambeth, you fucking clowns.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2018)

discobastard said:


> The text suggests that it was a combination of events from 2015-2017, not just this one 'controversial incident'..  I don't want to comment on the violence that allegedly happened because I wasn't there and so can neither confirm nor deny it.
> 
> They have no obligation to publish details, though I agree it might help their case if they did (at least for many on this forum).



If you don't want to comment why are you commenting here? Your just reporting what is already been said by Lambeth. I don't see the point of your posts.

If you read the Country show thread several posters who live near the park or were at last years show report not seeing or hearing any serious incidents. 

And why do you say "at least for many on this forum" ?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2018)

lordnoise said:


> This terrorism excuse is rubbish. All the terrorist attacks I can think of in the UK specifically avoided multi ethnic areas. The wall is all about control leading to monetising ALL events in the park.



You have forgotten the Brixton bomber.

1999 London nail bombings - Wikipedia


----------



## Thaw (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> I'm struggling to think of _any _attacks on open public parks hosting events attracting a similar sort of crowd.



Christmas markets in Berlin, Bastille Day in Nice, bombs at the football in Paris...dunno if 3 counts as a pattern really.

I was at the Balmoral country show in Belfast in 1988 when I was a kid and there was an IRA bomb. There was a bit of a rush for the exits but I don't think anyone was crushed in a stampede.


----------



## Epona (Jul 18, 2018)

Is no-one else slightly disturbed by the comparison to a concentration camp?  Unless you are going to be rounded up, forced into hard labour, disease, and possibly killed en masse, then that seems a little OTT for a description.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 18, 2018)

Yeah. That's more Glastonbury than Lambeth country show


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 18, 2018)

The fence just ruins the whole feeling of the event for me. It was something you could just wander in an out of, taking a couple of cans and a picnic if you wanted. Coming and going meeting different sets of friends at different times and the whole thing feeling like a community affair rather than a "festival".


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> The councillor was quite emphatic that there was a (miraculously unseen by all)  major incident last year involving people attacking the police which has been effectively covered up by the police and the council.  I'm pretty sure that they *do* have an obligation _not _to cover up such major public order offences.


I’m referring to their legal obligation rather than our desire for them to do so and what might sound reasonable. The councillor responds in detail about increased security costs, recovered firearms etc. Anyone is free not to believe any of that.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2018)

Epona said:


> Is no-one else slightly disturbed by the comparison to a concentration camp?  Unless you are going to be rounded up, forced into hard labour, disease, and possibly killed en masse, then that seems a little OTT for a description.


Yes it’s a daft, histrionic comparison and should be merged with with the official thread.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> You have forgotten the Brixton bomber.
> 
> 1999 London nail bombings - Wikipedia


The poster seems to have forgotten most of the incidents. It’s a nonsense post.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> If you don't want to comment why are you commenting here? Your just reporting what is already been said by Lambeth. I don't see the point of your posts.
> 
> If you read the Country show thread several posters who live near the park or were at last years show report not seeing or hearing any serious incidents.
> 
> And why do you say "at least for many on this forum" ?


Come on mate, you’re better than that. ‘If you don’t want to comment’ - you know *exactly* what I mean. I’m not going to deny or confirm something I didn’t see myself. 

It’s a fairly common figure of speech.  

It is also not logical to suggest that because ‘several posters’ did not see or hear serious incidents that there weren’t any. 

I posted about the comments on insurance etc because it is put forward as a possible reason for the show not going ahead without the security measures in place, which nobody seems to have picked up on but is freely available info.  If it’s a condition of event insurance then there’s not much you can do about that. 

‘At least for many in this forum’ means no matter what the rest of the population of Lambeth thinks, there are people here that would like more convincing.  That’s a fact, no?  It’s not a judgement or criticism of anybody here. 

And I include myself as one of those people. Does that help??

You’re tilting at windmills - I don’t see why you’re taking such offence.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jul 18, 2018)

Again Lambeth councillors fail to notice they already put a fence round the park


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2018)

I’ve just seen a large white articulated lorry and a following blue/green car drive across the field above the lido (from the Brixton side) to the new stage location.

They were going *much* faster than the parks 5mph limit, had no hazards on and weren’t accompanied by anyone with flashy orange lights. Two people sitting in their way had to move quickly to get out of their path.

So much for the site safety and events plans.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm concerned about the local societies and charities at the Country show.

Apparently the pitch for societies and charities is being moved more into the middle of the park which could significantly reduce footfall. Added to which queues at entry points and fencing off may well deter lots of casual Country Show visitors.

The disruption this year has the potential to disrupt local groups in a similar way to 1982 when Lambeth Council created LARA (Lambeth Arts and Recreational Association) which capriciously favoured certain groups the council liked, but created problems for others.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 18, 2018)

19sixtysix said:


> Again Lambeth councillors fail to notice they already put a fence round the park


This is a bloody good point actually. Could they not just enforce the current perimeter fence?!? I guess it is fairly easy to get over or bend the bars to force your way in though....


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

discobastard said:


> he councillor responds in detail about increased security costs, recovered firearms etc. Anyone is free not to believe any of that.


What?
The councillor has yet to provide a* single shred of information* about the supposed mass pitched battle with the police last year.

You know, the major incident that no one appears to have witnessed.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> some may argue that if Lambeth hadn't embarked on an aggressive policy of marketing the event right across London (Time Out adverts etc) then there'd be nowhere near as many people attending, and thus reducing the claimed terrorist threat.



Pretty sure we’ve had terrorism in London since before the Lambeth country show was a thing.

Alex


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 18, 2018)

fence or no fence, im more annoyed at apparently being given no choice but to subject myself to a search upon entry of myself as well as my possessions, to make sure i don't have any alcohol on me, whereupon once past this search presumably there will be many chances to re-stock on booze at various bars and vendors, but at a cost increase of around 500%.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 18, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> This is a bloody good point actually. Could they not just enforce the current perimeter fence?!? I guess it is fairly easy to get over or bend the bars to force your way in though....



Normally a separate fence is easier and cheaper to install than augmenting an existing structure.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

Lambeth. Busy squeezing the joy out any community event: 

Lambeth Country Show 2018 – now with fences, booze ban, body searches and no funfair


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> fence or no fence, im more annoyed at apparently being given no choice but to subject myself to a search upon entry of myself as well as my possessions, to make sure i don't have any alcohol on me, whereupon once past this search presumably there will be many chances to re-stock on booze at various bars and vendors, but at a cost increase of around 500%.



That's the stinger.....you can get as pissed and lairy as you like inside, as long as it ain't on booze from Tesco...


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

So the fence is there because of an increased risk of terrorism.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

Now renamed 'Under Milkwood' the tweeter continues to provide blanket support for anything that involves fencing off the park: 



And the subsequent pwnage


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> This is a bloody good point actually. Could they not just enforce the current perimeter fence?!? I guess it is fairly easy to get over or bend the bars to force your way in though....


Yep. They’ve said this isn’t practical on the FAQ.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> What?
> The councillor has yet to provide a* single shred of information* about the supposed mass pitched battle with the police last year.
> 
> You know, the major incident that no one appears to have witnessed.


The councillor probably doesn’t have the permission to do so if the powers that be don’t want details released. 

A recovered firearm sounds pretty serious. I wouldn’t want somebody loose in the park with one of those.  

It wasn’t communicated as a ‘mass pitched battle’. It was some serious incidents that took a while to quell.  

That still doesn’t mean I believe it all happened. Just weighing up what I have read.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 18, 2018)

Are we allowed to bring food in?


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

discobastard said:


> The councillor probably doesn’t have the permission to do so if the powers that be don’t want details released.


Then why would he blab about it on social media? Stop defending the indefensible. You should be directing your energies into holding the council accountable for what's going on here instead of rattling out Daily Mail knee jerk nonsense about people 'on the loose' with a firearm.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 18, 2018)

I know I don’t live in the area any more but this still makes me cross. It was a nice comfy thing you could do, a cross between a picnic and a festival, no pressure with queues, even if you were skint you could come along with some cans and a sandwich and enjoy it, and now all this bollocks.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2018)

Maggot said:


> Are we allowed to bring food in?


Prohibited items list here

Lambeth Country Show


----------



## paolo (Jul 18, 2018)

I’ve just read the list of banned items.

It includes bicycles.

Only a few years ago the met police were offering free bike tagging. Now - under the reasoning “to keep this a safe family event” - bicycles, that the police had encouraged people to bring, are now banned.

What it looks like is they (or their security firm) have simply cut and pasted a banned list from some other completely different event.

It makes no sense in the context of this event.


----------



## T & P (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Now renamed 'Under Milkwood' the tweeter continues to provide blanket support for anything that involves fencing off the park:
> 
> 
> 
> And the subsequent pwnage



I don’t like the fence at all and don’t want it or think it’s the only or best security option, but the tweet from Streatham Common about past terrorist incidents in this country misses the point.

Up until two or three years ago vehicle ramming as a terrorist attack tactic was all but unheard of in Europe. But it is very much a threat now, and indeed the most likely weapon of choice by any loon seeking revenge/ martyrdom. A single man acting alone managed to kill 80 people in two minutes in Nice with frightening ease. It does not bear thinking the carnage someone driving a big lorry could cause in a packed event like the LCS.

Another argument is whether the fence being erected would manage to stop a charging lorry from going through. I suspect not, which is why I think this fence serves no purpose. But the terrorist threat of vehicular murder is very much a distinct possibility.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 18, 2018)

Correct. Almost every terrorist attack up until the 7/7 bombings was by the IRA who almost exclusively targeted the security forces or instruments of the state. When they did target civilian sites, they used long established codewords to phone through warnings because they knew if they killed civilians, they would lose support. Terrorism has changed and as a result, so to has protective security.

[EDIT] although knives are as likely as vehicles as the weapon and not impossible to get through the (usually) cursory searches. How easy would it be to get a vehicle to the fence? Must be some obstacles in the way and limited clear runs to build up speed? And you'd need to consider the damage done to the vehicle in breaching the fence reducing its subsequent effectiveness. Some of that would affect whether the vehicle could be a car or lorry. I'm guessing a lorry would be impracticle


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 18, 2018)

There’s a decorated bike feeder ride & bike parking isn’t there? Outside the inner fence though


----------



## kalibuzz (Jul 18, 2018)

Terrorism? Mayor's fireworks also cancelled due to 'terrorism fears', lack of money due to Brexit more likely...


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2018)

discobastard said:


> The councillor probably doesn’t have the permission to do so if the powers that be don’t want details released.
> 
> A recovered firearm sounds pretty serious. I wouldn’t want somebody loose in the park with one of those.
> 
> ...



If Lambeth Council want to alter the whole atmosphere of how the Country show has operated all these years then it can give the public the evidence.

Lambeth Council isn't supposed to act like a private business. Its supposed to act in a democratic way in relation to the local population.

So far it's resisted FOI requests on this issue.


Cllrs are elected to serve the local community. In Lambeth they act more like managers. The one that broke ranks and stopped doing this was Rachel She was destroyed by the New Labour establishment.

Until the Council produce evidence to back there decisions on the Country show and engage in debate with residents I will continue to wotk on basis that putting wall around the Country show is wrong.

I from long experience don't trust the Council. I don't trust officers. In Lambeth.

Most Cllrs in Labour group just say what they are supposed to say. They get  this from the Leadership/ senior officers.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

T & P said:


> It does not bear thinking the carnage someone driving a big lorry could cause in a packed event like the LCS.


If a terrorist was hell bent on driving a truck to kill people, a big open park would hardly be on the top of their list. All the vehicle assaults have been on busy thoroughfares, not hilly parks with plenty of trees. 

 But if that was a real threat it would just be a case of putting concrete slabs in the vehicle entrance points. The fence would be of very little benefit.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Prohibited items list here
> 
> Lambeth Country Show


Bicycles seems a new addition and that fucking sucks. Being able to pedal to the park with a couple of beers was a great way to crab a quick break.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

And here's a new addition too: "Large Luggage Items."


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

And 'large stereo systems' is now any 'stereo system.'

Which means the urban gatherings of the past around a small speaker would now be _verboten._


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> So the fenced is there because of an increased risk of terrorism.




From link to Lambeth website.



> he decision to erect a perimeter fence and bag searches on entry was taken after specific advice from the Metropolitan Police and other members of the borough’s Safety Advisory Group. This was based on an assessment of the ‘disorder and violence’ at the 2017 Lambeth Country Show.



leaving aside the non existent proof of disorder and violence I think some of this is driven by cuts to policing.

Cuts to police service as part of Tory austerity mean that the Met cannot cope with dealing with weekend Country show. On top of all the other issues in Brixton.

So easiest thing to do is to effectively privatise policing for the Country show. Put in fences and hire more security guards.

Its imo not about increased disorder. Its about dealing with police cuts.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

I'm going to run a piece on Buzz tomorrow about this rapidly expanding 'banned' list (and the complete lack of consultation/publicity over all these additions). 

How big is an item of 'large luggage'? Who decides?


----------



## fishfinger (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> And 'large stereo systems' is now any 'stereo system.'
> 
> Which means the urban gatherings of the past around a small speaker would now be _verboten._


It doesn't say anything about mono, quadrophonic or other speaker combinations...


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 18, 2018)

@Moderators. Is it possible to change the title of this thread please as I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds it extremely offensive?
Thanks


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2018)

fishfinger said:


> It doesn't say anything about mono, quadrophonic or other speaker combinations...


I like your thinking, sir!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I know I don’t live in the area any more but this still makes me cross. It was a nice comfy thing you could do, a cross between a picnic and a festival, no pressure with queues, even if you were skint you could come along with some cans and a sandwich and enjoy it, and now all this bollocks.


This is bloody important amongst all of the other things mentioned...they are excluding people who can't afford festival bar prices and don't think to hollow out a loaf for stashing purposes. Hostile environment, poorer people not welcome....nice.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> I like your thinking, sir!


Phones and Bluetooth speakers...


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2018)

sparkybird said:


> @Moderators. Is it possible to change the title of this thread please as I'm sure I'm not the only one who finds it extremely offensive?
> Thanks


+1. Merge it into official thread.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2018)

editor


----------



## T & P (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> If a terrorist was hell bent on driving a truck to kill people, a big open park would hardly be on the top of their list. All the vehicle assaults have been on busy thoroughfares, not hilly parks with plenty of trees.
> 
> But if that was a real threat it would just be a case of putting concrete slabs in the vehicle entrance points. The fence would be of very little benefit.


But it wouldn't just be a big open park on the day would it. It would be a big open park with tens of thousands of people concentrated over a relatively small area. It would make Nice look like hard work by comparison, and undoubtedly a very high priority target to anyone contemplating to carry out such an attack.

I don't disagree with you about how to best deter such attempts or the fence's uselessness to prevent them, by the way. Just pointing out that anyone trying to argue against terrorism concerns being used as a justification for erecting that fence is unlikely to convince anyone that the threat of such attack today is highly unlikely simply because it never happened at the height of the IRA campaign.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2018)

On bag searches. I go to Tate Modern regularly. They now have bag searches.

When they first brought them in I was almost refused entry. After some argument got let in. With the jobs worth telling me he could stop me coming in if he wanted. ( I had cycled up and my bike tool caused him offence.)

Few months on and the bag inspection was much more cursory and polite.

I think they got told not to wind visitors up. 

This whole terrorism thing is crap.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 18, 2018)

editor said:


> Then why would he blab about it on social media? Stop defending the indefensible. You should be directing your energies into holding the council accountable for what's going on here instead of rattling out Daily Mail knee jerk nonsense about people 'on the loose' with a firearm.


I’m not defending anything. It’s possibly all lies. 

Perhaps the insurers haven’t insisted on these conditions.  I’m just not prepared to accept the whole thing is a conspiracy.  But on balance it probably *is* a way of exerting more control and moving towards making money/recouping all the costs of putting on such an event. 

There was some daft bastard running around near my house a couple of weeks ago with a machete. I’ve not seen that kind of behaviour in the 10+ years I’ve lived ten minutes from Brockwell Park. And I’m prepared to put up with having my bag searched if it stops fucking idiots like that being in the vicinity at a public family event. If they did recover a firearm at the last show then good on them, I’m glad they did. If it’s lies then they should be ashamed of themselves. 

And I still think it’s really sad that it’s come to that and I wish it were different.

ETA: And don’t try to tell me what I *should* be doing. I’m sure you wouldn’t accept that from me.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2018)

Im for merging thread with the long standing Country show thread. Its duplication in long run and could cause confusion.

Agree the thread title leaves a lot to be desired.

Would like to point out that this thread has very large number of hits for the short time it's been here. A controversial punchy thread title gets views.

I gave it leeway as its new poster. But they have opened thread then disappeared. I'm not impressed by that.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2018)

I know it's all a bit shit, and will certainly exclude people, and turn many off going, but I am still heading along with the best of intention of enjoying myself.

I suspect it will be a struggle though.

I always liked getting a bag of beer and standing in front of the main stage on Sunday watching the reggae acts....


----------



## salem (Jul 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> There was some daft bastard running around near my house a couple of weeks ago with a machete.


Perhaps they should put up a fence/bag searching regime around your street. Sounds like it'd be just as necessary and effective.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 19, 2018)

Has anyone considered that queues, robust bag searches, confiscation of prohibited items and the resulting discontent might be a catalyst for minor outbreaks of '_disorder_'* that could necessitate the show becoming a ticketed (paid) event next year....


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 19, 2018)

It'll just push more people on to the surrounding streets for drinking / eating / enjoying themselves / antisocial behaviour. 

The gang stuff from previous years has been on Dulwich Road / Tulse Hill / Herne Hill more than in the park itself.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Has anyone considered that queues, robust bag searches, confiscation of prohibited items and the resulting discontent might be a catalyst for minor outbreaks of '_disorder_'* that could necessitate the show becoming a ticketed (paid) event next year....



Just about everyone....


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Im for merging thread with the long standing Country show thread. Its duplication in long run and could cause confusion.
> 
> Agree the thread title leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> ...


Yep. Done.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

T & P said:


> But it wouldn't just be a big open park on the day would it. It would be a big open park with tens of thousands of people concentrated over a relatively small area. It would make Nice look like hard work by comparison, and undoubtedly a very high priority target to anyone contemplating to carry out such an attack..


But there's very few entrances to the park big enough to drive a large vehicle through. So all you'd need to stop that is a few concrete blocks by those entrances, not a second massive fence.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

On the database you go: 



> We will be filming and photographing inside the event to capture the atmosphere and entertainment to share on our website and social media channels. Footage may also be used locally, nationally and internationally in various media to promote the show.
> 
> By attending the event, you give your express consent to your actual or simulated likeness to be included within any film, photograph, audio and/or audio-visual recording to be exploited in any and all media for any purpose at any time throughout the world. This also includes CCTV and body-camera filming by the Metropolitan Police Service and/or show security, which may be carried out for the safety of attendees and staff. If you have any questions or concerns, please don’t hesitate to contact us.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2018)

editor said:


> On the database you go:



I would have thought that any film from Police body cameras is for crime prevention only. And cannot be handed over to Lambeth Council to use. Does not sound right to me.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 19, 2018)

The event has 3 entrance points and 5 exit points 
They will be holding queues of people just inside the park main entrance
Positioned perfectly so a terrorist can mow them down in a vehicle trapped against the fence....


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 19, 2018)

ricbake said:


> The event has 3 entrance points and 5 exit points
> They will be holding queues of people just inside the park main entrance
> Positioned perfectly so a terrorist can mow them down in a vehicle trapped against the fence....
> View attachment 141628
> View attachment 141630



Well the vehicle borne terrorist won't be doing that via the main entrance as one gate has railings in front of it and the other has several obstacles (two zebra crossing posts, and some vehicle bollards) between it and the road.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

This is a good response to Lambeth's spin from Urban Canopy (@urbancanopyuk) | Twitter





> 1/ No it's not. The wall is a blatant attempt at profiteering. This morning we saw the huge bar that you've set up and no doubt sold the licencing for. What about those who've enjoyed the show for years and bring along their own drinks who can't afford to buy their drinks from u?
> 
> 2/ We have a friend with panic disorder who won't be able to attend this year as he can't wait in queues and won't feel comfortable in the park when it has been walled in like that. You don't think about individuals when you are thinking about pound signs
> 
> ...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 19, 2018)

sad times...


----------



## ricbake (Jul 19, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Well the vehicle borne terrorist won't be doing that via the main entrance as one gate has railings in front of it and the other has several obstacles (two zebra crossing posts, and some vehicle bollards) between it and the road.



So what need for the internal fence then?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 19, 2018)

I predict: most people who attend aren't engaged online as we are and will come as always with their picnics and drinks, unaware of the changes,  there will be chaos at the fence, and it will be suspended next year as per Splash. Job done.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 19, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I predict: most people who attend aren't engaged online as we are and will come as always with their picnics and drinks, unaware of the changes,  there will be chaos at the fence, and it will be suspended next year as per Splash. Job done.


This could well happen. Some of my friends were completely unaware until I told them and would have turned up with food and booze as usual.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

Bloody hell. Look at this: 

"Under-16’s must be accompanied by an adult (18+). A maximum of 4 under 16’s per adult is permitted"

Lambeth Country Show


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Bloody hell. Look at this:
> 
> "Under-16’s must be accompanied by an adult (18+). A maximum of 4 under 16’s per adult is permitted"
> 
> Lambeth Country Show


No poor people, no young people/teenagers... Inclusive my arse.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 19, 2018)

It's a bit shit


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 19, 2018)

ricbake said:


> So what need for the internal fence then?



If the council stated terrorism as the driver, there's probably lots of reasons I guess. The threat picture has changed, making events like this at more risk than previously - although arguably it'll be on the lower end of the spectrum. That change has been on an upward trend over the last few years and the council may have decided their risk threshold has now been breached. If so, that will have been influenced by the spate of attacks on mainland Europe in the last year or two. Or someone went on a risk analysis course and convinced the seniors it was a good idea.

But physically, what does it do? The wall presents an outward message to would be attacks that your security is strong. This kind of visible activity reduces 'hostile reconnaissance' (akin to having dummy CCTV cameras) because people want an easy target, they rarely pick the hardest route to martyrdom and it increases the amount of uncertainty and unpredictability about security inside the perimeter; It also reduces the number of people considering bringing in weapons because "it's not worth the risk" - they know, for example, those greatly reduced entrance/exit points will have a concentration of security staff on the lookout; it reduces the (probably unlikely) likelihood of a vehicle borne attack because driving through one of those things is not that easy in reality (assuming they got the car in via another route); if the council has publically stated the wall is about terrorism, then that in itself outwardly advertises _this is a hard target_.

But it's by no means fool proof. No security is. The game is about reducing your risk to acceptable levels. If they did suffer a terrorist attack, they can point to everything they did to mitigate against it. If they didn't employ mitigations and suffered an attack, questions might be asked. Who knows?

Anyway, it could equally be about laying the ground work for monetizing the event in future years. Certainly cant be ruled out. Personally, I'd opt for a false flag operation and cause a mass drunken brawl. It'd be a lot cheaper and everybody would agree a wall with control of access was a good idea for next year. They'd get what they want (baby steps towards charging for the event) and no dissent from the community.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 19, 2018)

This is key for me and a lot of people:


> 2/ We have a friend with panic disorder who won't be able to attend this year as he can't wait in queues and won't feel comfortable in the park when it has been walled in like that. You don't think about individuals when you are thinking about pound signs


It's really not great accessibility wise. I've got a dodgy knee and am not brilliantly well at the moment, on top of the above. The prospect of having to walk further than usual to get in and out, queue and be penned in amongst crowds is significantly offputting. There's an accessible entrance but do you have to have a blue badge to use that? Most people with disabilities don't have a blue badge or any other form of official paperwork.


----------



## paolo (Jul 19, 2018)

It would be interesting to know what the difference is in council revenue from alcohol pitches - from last year to this.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 19, 2018)

......so it looks like you can only buy scrumpy in large containers with a £2 surcharge imposed by Lambeth....wonder if other vendors will have a surcharge on plastic skiffs ?


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2018)

paolo said:


> It would be interesting to know what the difference is in council revenue from alcohol pitches - from last year to this.


Given that they've pretty much put up a wall of silence around everything to do with the show - and refused FoI requests - I'd say you've got no chance of finding out. 

IIRC, they switched to a sealed bidding system a few years back which more or less guaranteed the bigger companies the job.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> If the council stated terrorism as the driver, there's probably lots of reasons I guess. The threat picture has changed, making events like this at more risk than previously - although arguably it'll be on the lower end of the spectrum. That change has been on an upward trend over the last few years and the council may have decided their risk threshold has now been breached. If so, that will have been influenced by the spate of attacks on mainland Europe in the last year or two. Or someone went on a risk analysis course and convinced the seniors it was a good idea.
> 
> But physically, what does it do? The wall presents an outward message to would be attacks that your security is strong. This kind of visible activity reduces 'hostile reconnaissance' (akin to having dummy CCTV cameras) because people want an easy target, they rarely pick the hardest route to martyrdom and it increases the amount of uncertainty and unpredictability about security inside the perimeter; It also reduces the number of people considering bringing in weapons because "it's not worth the risk" - they know, for example, those greatly reduced entrance/exit points will have a concentration of security staff on the lookout; it reduces the (probably unlikely) likelihood of a vehicle borne attack because driving through one of those things is not that easy in reality (assuming they got the car in via another route); if the council has publically stated the wall is about terrorism, then that in itself outwardly advertises _this is a hard target_.
> 
> ...



For your information the last terrorist attack on Brixton was by a extreme right winger. And that was some time ago. The targeting of Brixton was because it was a multicultural area. Yet moves to stick fences around Country show weren't advocated then. Rightly imo.

I think people in Brixton are in the "keep calm and carry on category". I won't be so frightened of terrorist attacks like you to give in to them. The way to deal with terrorism is to continue to live a normal life.

Its imo ridiculous to see the Country show as on list of targets for Jihadists. As you put it those seeking martyrdom. Code for terrorist acts are that are done by Muslims.

As I've pointed out the reality is far right extremism.

I find your view that terrorism is done just by Muslims inaccurate and bordering on Islamaphobia.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> If the council stated terrorism as the driver, there's probably lots of reasons I guess. The threat picture has changed, making events like this at more risk than previously - although arguably it'll be on the lower end of the spectrum.ity.



What an earth does this mean? 

Your saying terrorism is a driver then saying its lower end of spectrum.

So in reality risk is low and therefore Council are over reacting?

What are you going on about?

Don't expect answer as been told you have me on ignore.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> But physically, what does it do? The wall presents an outward message to would be attacks that your security is strong. This kind of visible activity reduces 'hostile reconnaissance' (akin to having dummy CCTV cameras) because people want an easy target, they rarely pick the hardest route to martyrdom and it increases the amount of uncertainty and unpredictability about security inside the perimeter;y.



Apart from the assumption that all terrorism is from the Muslim community I believe that the best way to show British values of tolerance is the opposite. Not to put up walls.

You are doing the opposite.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 19, 2018)

I think the driver for the fence is to bring in an entry fee for the Country Show and probably privatise it. They may possibly be able to justify the fence as part of knife violence control or because of grief from gangs. But it really does feel like a kick in the ethos of a community event I first attended in 1990


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 19, 2018)

Entirely possible. Probably won't ever know. I doubt they minuted it if that was the justification


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

Just putting this here:


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jul 20, 2018)

I heard a rumour today that Live Nation are in talks with Lambeth about the doing the show next year as a paying event.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I heard a rumour today that Live Nation are in talks with Lambeth about the doing the show next year as a paying event.


I've heard that in some detail too from a good source. Lambeth will look to do the same deal they tried with Lovebox with Big Commercial Festival getting to take over the park and in return footing the bill for all the infrastructure costs. One version I heard says that the Country Show will the become a paid event.


----------



## Smick (Jul 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Apart from the assumption that all terrorism is from the Muslim community I believe that the best way to show British values of tolerance is the opposite. Not to put up walls.
> 
> You are doing the opposite.


That’s exactly it. The real point of terrorism is not to kill 10,20,100 in isolated incidents. It’s to have people worried about carrying a normal and decent life.

Everyone who didn’t go out for the night due to concerns, or who had their bags searched going into shops, or who sat and worried about someone who was late home was a victim of IRA terrorism. 

If ‘terrorism’ is the reason these changes are being made to the LCS, then the terrorists are winning. They may not kill us but they’re negatively impacting our lives.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 20, 2018)

editor said:


> I've heard that in some detail too from a good source. Lambeth will look to do the same deal they tried with Lovebox with Big Commercial Festival getting to take over the park and in return footing the bill for all the infrastructure costs. One version I heard says that the Country Show will the become a paid event.



I suspect it’ll be big festival puts up all the infrastructure and is on the weekend before, Lambeth pay nothing for all the stuff they’ve paid nothing for for the last 30 years.

Alex


----------



## bimble (Jul 20, 2018)

I think i'll give it a miss this year, for first time ever.  Its not a serious disability type thing but do have a fear of being in a big crowd in a restricted space, what i loved the most was the way you can wander off and it still felt like a day in the big open park. Also would not be the same without the blokes with the shopping trolley full of cold red stripes.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Entirely possible. Probably won't ever know. I doubt they minuted it if that was the justification


.....looking at the whole shebang the same festival brands and industry groups and certain council peeps are all a bit too fuvking cosy for my liking


----------



## salem (Jul 20, 2018)

Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if the end game is big fest organiser takes over the running of the Lambeth Country Show as part of the deal to put on commercial festivals.

It'll stay free of charge but will get as little effort and attention as the organiser can get away with within their contract. A bit like the free entry days they had after all points east in Victoria Park or British Summer Time in Hyde Park.

The infrastructure for a conventional festival will be in place and they will just stick on a few bands and if they're lucky make a few quid  from bar sales. Lambeth can then wash their hands of the whole thing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2018)

salem said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if the end game is big fest organiser takes over the running of the Lambeth Country Show as part of the deal to put on commercial festivals.
> 
> It'll stay free of charge but will get as little effort and attention as the organiser can get away with within their contract. A bit like the free entry days they had after all points east in Victoria Park or British Summer Time in Hyde Park.
> 
> The infrastructure for a conventional festival will be in place and they will just stick on a few bands and if they're lucky make a few quid  from bar sales. Lambeth can then wash their hands of the whole thing.


I don't think it will be free, I reckon they have their sights set firmly on the nu Brixton mob who won't think twice about dropping twenty or thirty quid to drink Pimms and prosecco in a fake rural retreat behind a fence to keep out the undesireables...they'll probably call it Pop in the Park, and some architects will come and build a cocktail bar out of straw bales....


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jul 20, 2018)

bimble said:


> I think i'll give it a miss this year, for first time ever.  Its not a serious disability type thing but do have a fear of being in a big crowd in a restricted space, what i loved the most was the way you can wander off and it still felt like a day in the big open park. Also would not be the same without the blokes with the shopping trolley full of cold red stripes.



I’m swerving it on the Saturday for sure. I’ve even organised to do something else on Saturday to make sure I’m not tempted. Like you, I’ve not missed one since my first ever show in 1989.

Depending on reports from thenforward scouts, I may go on Sunday. 

The last few years, it’s  not really felt like our show. I was grumpy about folk coming in on the back of the wider advertising, but was willing to shut up and put up because it was, after all, still our own darling LCS. But then the last couple of years I’ve felt like I was squeezing in at the back. It was more difficult to bump into friends and neighbours, much more tricky to mooch your way around the flower and produce show in a leisurely fashion, almost impossible to see the vegetable sculptures, and the tat stalls all seem to have disappeared.

I can see any of that being improved by the wall, even if it remains free (it won’t).

All the odd quirky idiosyncrasies of Brixton are being co-opted packaged marketed and sold off to the highest bidder.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

Here's the updated list of what's banned: Lambeth Country Show now bans all unaccompanied under 16s, bicycles, stereos and ‘large luggage items’


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 20, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> a cocktail bar out of straw bales....



That actually sounds quite good


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

SheilaNaGig said:


> All the odd quirky idiosyncrasies of Brixton are being co-opted packaged marketed and sold off to the highest bidder.


Yep. The Country Show will no doubt appear in the next glossy brochure for some unaffordable luxury flats for offshore investors.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

salem said:


> Yeah I wouldn't be surprised if the end game is big fest organiser takes over the running of the Lambeth Country Show as part of the deal to put on commercial festivals.


That's what I've been hearing. Lambeth hand over the Show to some private operator, just like they did with the fireworks.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

Bloody hell:

 

My mate Stuart said: 



> Accommodation for security and stewards at this years LCS. All vehicles entry the park are being subject to searches and sniffer dogs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

Here's a valid point


----------



## girasol (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm confused: is fence up/booze ban because of terrorism, drunken fighting or gangs???  what a joke 

In my experience people are usually too stoned to do any fighting, even if you don't smoke, just a gentle wander around the main stage will get you in a state of weeded bliss. 

I sort of decided not to go, seems like too much stress for what should be a fun day out.  But also I want to go, just to see how badly those changes will affect the event.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

girasol said:


> I'm confused: is fence up/booze ban because of terrorism, drunken fighting or gangs???  what a joke
> 
> In my experience people are usually too stoned to do any fighting, even if you don't smoke, just a gentle wander around the main stage will get you in a state of weeded bliss.
> 
> I sort of decided not to go, seems like too much stress for what should be a fun day out.  But also I want to go, just to see how badly those changes will affect the event.


I'm sure it'll make no difference in the grand scheme of things because Lambeth have long promoted this as an event for free-spending Londoners everywhere, but an awful lot of locals I know aren;t going fgor the first year ever. Normally I'd be really excited about the show, but all I'm envisioning is queues, crowds and hassle.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 20, 2018)

girasol said:


> I'm confused: is fence up/booze ban because of terrorism, drunken fighting or gangs???  what a joke



All 3 excuses dont really have any merit, but plenty of people will have no problems believing and accepting them.

It is to make money from the bar, simple.

For an area of London with an above average youth violence and gang problem, i actually always found it quite remarkable that none of it seemed to seep into the LCS.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> All 3 excuses dont really have any merit, but plenty of people will have no problems believing and accepting them.
> 
> It is to make money from the bar, simple.
> 
> For an area of London with an above average youth violence and gang problem, i actually always found it quite remarkable that none of it seemed to seep into the LCS.


Neutral zone


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 20, 2018)

My mum is cheerily undeterred, despite saying the fence was silly as it's always so lovely, therefore I am prepared to report live from inside the perimeter on Saturday.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> My mum is cheerily undeterred, despite saying the fence was silly as it's always so lovely, therefore I am prepare to report live from inside the perimeter on Saturday.


I'll be there both days in my role as local snapper/drinker, assuming I get past security.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 20, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Neutral zone


Sadly incorrect.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 20, 2018)

Ill be there both days still but will be arriving a lot later than usual because ill be pre drinking elsewhere where it is cheaper than £5 a pint, which is a shame.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 20, 2018)

http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk/terms-and-conditions/

and the prohibited items pages of the LCS site keep crashing today, showing internal server errors.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 20, 2018)

what the fuck is the point in that?


----------



## girasol (Jul 20, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> For an area of London with an above average youth violence and gang problem, i actually always found it quite remarkable that none of it seemed to seep into the LCS.



As a mother of a teenager: they seem to believe that you shouldn't stay till late on Sunday to avoid violence/muggings.  But personally never seen any trouble.  I think if you're an adult you're generally pretty safe, but youth violence affects other youths more than anyone else.

HOWEVER, if anything, putting walls & gates might actually compound any issues that might happen, as people won't be able to get out?

Last year there were rumours of gang members taking sulphuric acid to LCS and all sorts  of scare stories - it can be daunting if you're young and don't really know what is true and what's not!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 20, 2018)

I've been up there this morning. There seem to be loads of barrels of beer ready for consumption at the "Frontier" shipping container.

Apparently the contractor is these people CLIENTS
They seem a bit spaced out. Like everyone has all the time in the world, which there well may be at their other show engagements.

They are the experts though with The Hay Festival, the Three Choirs Festival or even Love Supreme and Erotica Britannia in their portfolio.

Pity they are employing so few local people - except for some youths setting up wheelie bins for rubbish and recycling.

Keep our kids lumpen Lambeth Council - that's what you do best.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I've been up there this morning. There seem to be loads of barrels of beer ready for consumption at the "Frontier" shipping container.
> 
> Apparently the contractor is these people CLIENTS
> They seem a bit spaced out. Like everyone has all the time in the world, which there well may be at their other show engagements.
> ...



They do traffic management - and not much else...
SERVICES


----------



## CH1 (Jul 20, 2018)

ricbake said:


> They do traffic management - and not much else...
> SERVICES
> View attachment 141724


They weren't too quick getting people on and off the site today.
Is the idea to slow everything up to the point that no breach of security can occur?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I've been up there this morning.



I went for a gander as well, there were little signs on the fence proclaiming the site some kind of control area, meaning legal highs and gas cannot be consumed, they say animal medicines are exempt tho which leaves a little wriggle room for fun seekers


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 20, 2018)

Isn't ketamine an 'animal medicine'?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2018)

LCS are swearing blind it won't become a pay event on facebook....

I dunno how to link to it, but it's in replies to the Love Lambeth photo


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> View attachment 141721





jimbarkanoodle said:


> what the fuck is the point in that?



Benches are well-known flashpoints for terrorism and gang violence. Last year's Country Show had twelve bench-related incidents including three fatalities. _[citation needed]_


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 20, 2018)

It looks like a facing saving exercise after the debacle with other memorial benches - where after putting the fence right next to them (with no warning, and in one instance, the day before the anniversary of a bench dedicated to a small child) Lambeth then said that they meant to protect the benches more all along...


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

Traders are reporting huge queues to get in because the drug sniffing dog needs a rest


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 141652 View attachment 141653
> 
> ......so it looks like you can only buy scrumpy in large containers with a £2 surcharge imposed by Lambeth....wonder if other vendors will have a surcharge on plastic skiffs ?


That is no bad thing at all to my mind.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That is no bad thing at all to my mind.


It sounds like £2 extra on the price if you buy some and want to take it home. How do you get the money back?


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It sounds like £2 extra on the price if you buy some and want to take it home. How do you get the money back?


This really won't be the fault of the Chucklehead crew - it's part of Lambeth's laudable 'no waste' policy. The Chucklehead folks were really apologetic last year when they had to raise their prices due to Lambeth heftily hiking their stall costs.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

Lambeth are going to run out of people to piss off soon: Country Show traders and stallholders held in lengthy queues as sniffer dog ‘needs to rest’


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 20, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> View attachment 141721


Just to make life even harder for disabled people who need to sit down at regular intervals and can't get up off the ground.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

It's made the BBC!

Park festival terror fence is 'overkill'


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2018)

editor said:


> This really won't be the fault of the Chucklehead crew - it's part of Lambeth's laudable 'no waste' policy. The Chucklehead folks were really apologetic last year when they had to raise their prices due to Lambeth heftily hiking their stall costs.


I'm sure it's not their fault, but it's another shitty thing, and makes a mockery of the idea that there's a "public safety" issue here - what, you're encouraging people to drink all of the cider while they're there rather than drink what they want and take the rest home?

Also, £2 per container or glass? Seriously?


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I'm sure it's not their fault, but it's another shitty thing, and makes a mockery of the idea that there's a "public safety" issue here - what, you're encouraging people to drink all of the cider while they're there rather than drink what they want and take the rest home?
> 
> Also, £2 per container or glass? Seriously?


It's more of the same class-based drinks policy as seen elsewhere around Brixton. Getting smashed in approved premises (cocktail bars/expensive bars) = tick. Getting smashed on cheap cans because you're poor = full weight of the law on your head


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It sounds like £2 extra on the price if you buy some and want to take it home. How do you get the money back?


You don't. It's a deposit that you get back when you take back the container. That's pretty obvious.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 20, 2018)

editor said:


> It's more of the same class-based drinks policy as seen elsewhere around Brixton. Getting smashed in approved premises (cocktail bars/expensive bars) = tick. Getting smashed on cheap cans because you're poor = full weight of the law on your head


The chucklehead is a cheap option, mix one litre cider with pop and you've got 2 litres of lite cider and you won't end up on all fours barking like a dog.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

Sucks


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> You don't. It's a deposit that you get back when you take back the container. That's pretty obvious.


Well that’s what I thought. Lambeth are encouraging people to drink while they’re there and discouraging people from buying to take away. I mean I like cider and being drunk but I’m not going to buy a big container of 7% cider and chug it all down right there. In the past I’ve always bought some and taken it home to be enjoyed over a longer period.

This is an attitude that sees the event more as a self contained festival type thing rather than anything that’s part of the community.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well that’s what I thought. Lambeth are encouraging people to drink while they’re there and discouraging people from buying to take away. I mean I like cider and being drunk but I’m not going to buy a big container of 7% cider and chug it all down right there. In the past I’ve always bought some and taken it home to be enjoyed over a longer period.
> 
> This is an attitude that sees the event more as a self contained festival type thing rather than anything that’s part of the community.


I don't disagree with any of that! I do think that charging a deposit on cups and containers generally is a good way of getting people to bring them back rather than just ditching them. There's usually a lot of Chucklehead cider containers discarded all over Brixton after the Country Show.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 20, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Well that’s what I thought. Lambeth are encouraging people to drink while they’re there and discouraging people from buying to take away. I mean I like cider and being drunk but I’m not going to buy a big container of 7% cider and chug it all down right there. In the past I’ve always bought some and taken it home to be enjoyed over a longer period.
> 
> This is an attitude that sees the event more as a self contained festival type thing rather than anything that’s part of the community.


Take an empty bottle with you and decant what you want to take home into it

Then return your original bottle and reclaim your deposit


----------



## drachir (Jul 20, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


> View attachment 141721



FREE HIM

This is absolutely ridiculous though - that entrance search bit is identical to every paid festival in London.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Take an empty bottle with you and decant what you want to take home into it
> 
> Then return your original bottle and reclaim your deposit


To be fair I'm not going anyway. (Though I've now got a bit of morbid curiosity about it all.)

It seems absurd that you have to go through dodges though, and it also contradicts any idea that restricting bringing alcohol in is to maintain public order in some way, if they're actually penalising people for not drinking all their cider on-site. Not that anyone sensible believed that the booze ban was about anything more than enforcing patronage of inside vendors anyway.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Sucks



Well that has definitely killed any lingering notion that I might end up going.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 20, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I don't disagree with any of that! I do think that charging a deposit on cups and containers generally is a good way of getting people to bring them back rather than just ditching them. There's usually a lot of Chucklehead cider containers discarded all over Brixton after the Country Show.


I do think it's important to deal with the issue of disposable container litter - just I don't see this as doing anything real to help that. I can see some sort of re-usable pint glass/cider container scheme maybe (we have one at work... er, for coffee and water, we don't have cider taps) but that would take organisation, and I don't think the council are really interested in that at all.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

And at the 'Craft Beer Bar' a small 330ml can from Canopy or Brixton Brewery/Heineken will cost *£5.50 to £6*. I'm not so good at maths, but if 330ml is 2/3rds of a pint, what would a pint work out at - around £8?

Cheapest lager I could find was £4.50 for Fuller Frontier (so that's around £6.25 a pint?). Cider is £6 a pint. 

Plus a £2 deposit for the class.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Sucks





That pic doesn't capture the scale and horror of it tbh. 

Stolen from an Urb on FB.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

Update: I've found one bar listed with the cheapest pint of anything a round £5 (plus £2 deposit). The Main Stage Bar charges £4.50 for a small can.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 20, 2018)

editor said:


> And at the 'Craft Beer Bar' a small 330ml can from Canopy or Brixton Brewery/Heineken will cost *£5.50 to £6*. I'm not so good at maths, but if 330ml is 2/3rds of a pint, what would a pint work out at - around £8?
> 
> Cheapest lager I could find was £4.50 for Fuller Frontier (so that's around £6.25 a pint?). Cider is £6 a pint.
> 
> Plus a £2 deposit for the class.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 20, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> That pic doesn't capture the scale and horror of it tbh.
> 
> Stolen from an Urb on FB.



OH MY DAYS.

So that's why the Main Stage had to be shifted.

Natural sloping amphitheatre replaced by border control.


----------



## technical (Jul 20, 2018)

Quite frankly fuck that. What used to be a relaxed stroll through the park to the show looks like turning into something like getting into the American embassy. While Lambeth don’t get away blame free with this ultimately it’s about austerity IMO


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2018)

I found the headline of this article interesting -

Park festival terror fence is 'overkill'

*Lambeth Country Show terror security fence is 'overkill'*

especially as the article goes on to say "Cabinet member for equalities Sonia Winifred told a council meeting earlier this month the decision to up security had not been "taken lightly" and followed "specific police advice and intelligence"."

Police advice and intelligence on what? Are they saying they have specific advice and intelligence on a potential terrorist attack?  

None of this adds up.  Unless you're selling beer of course - in which case KERCHING!!


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> I found the headline of this article interesting -
> 
> Park festival terror fence is 'overkill'
> 
> ...


Up to £10 a pint if you're riding the 'craft beer' gravy train!

KeeeeeeeeeeerrrCHING!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2018)

All of these comments...please share them on the LCF page on FB or twitter... Anywhere you can... the more the better, fucking community hating, festival destroying, capitalist cunts.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> All of these comments...please share them on the LCF page on FB or twitter... Anywhere you can... the more the better, fucking community hating, festival destroying, capitalist cunts.



Yes definitely a good idea.  Just in case people get confused it's the LCS (Lambeth Country Show) page (I know I'm a pedant).  There is plenty of discussion on local FB networks going on too.  Sadly a lot of people seem to think it's because of gang-related shenanigans.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2018)

Ed... put a link list here of pages and links for social media.
I am in the mood, other people are too...STORM-ish-esque!


----------



## ClaireR (Jul 20, 2018)

Sweet dreams everyone, I know I'll be dreaming of the good old days of the country show and Chucklehead zider n scary upside down rides at the fair (which won't be there)!   Apologies for my original post which mentioned the words concentration camp, this was a very ill thought out comment, feelings just took over me when there was a gert great fence in my face.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 20, 2018)

Well that seals the deal.

So sad. LCS has been a highlight of my summer for 15 years. Not any more


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm fed up with this whole craft beer bullshit. The 'independent'  Brixton Brewery is charging the equivalent of £9.46 and £10.32 a pint. They're 49% owned by multi national corporate Heineken.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2018)

I have made a start on the FB page...do join in..


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 20, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I have made a start on the FB page...do join in..



I've been sharing with other "local" FB pages.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2018)

WTF? 






Someone decided to put fencing here. Others put the fencing here....Let that sink in.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 20, 2018)

Did anyone go to Lewisham People's Day and did they do all this?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2018)

RubyToogood said:


> Did anyone go to Lewisham People's Day and did they do all this?



Mate I didn't respond on FB because I didn't go. I hpe someone does pipe up though.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 20, 2018)

editor said:


> It's made the BBC!
> 
> Park festival terror fence is 'overkill'


Did you see the link to the Tweet naming it The Great Wall of Brockwell?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 20, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Do you have what it takes to beat... The Cube!*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2018)

BoxRoom said:


> *Do you have what it takes to beat... The Cube!*



Hell no...that looks dangerous!


----------



## ClaireR (Jul 20, 2018)

Epona said:


> Is no-one else slightly disturbed by the comparison to a concentration camp?  Unless you are going to be rounded up, forced into hard labour, disease, and possibly killed en masse, then that seems a little OTT for a description.



I'm so, so, so sorry, I know that was a totally shameful, unforgivable comment.  I was just so angry to see the fence.  I love Brockwell park n love the special community n vibe that's so unique to our Brixton.

Hey Ho, on the plus side, at least the fence will stop too much people traffic going anywhere near our darling little cygnets.


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 20, 2018)

editor said:


> Traders are reporting huge queues to get in because the drug sniffing dog needs a rest



When I've been sniffing I can work for days on end, clearly a lightweight

You just can't get the canine staff these days


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 20, 2018)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Benches are well-known flashpoints for terrorism and gang violence. Last year's Country Show had twelve bench-related incidents including three fatalities. _[citation needed]_



4 paltry likes for this is an outrage 

Yours disgustedly etc


----------



## drachir (Jul 20, 2018)

Ms. Peck, tear down this wall


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

My partner said about going to LCS. I said its got a big fence around it. Showed her this thread.

In past times would have said let's have a wander up to Brockwell. Now it just feels like to difficult. Queue, search, no booze, no bicycles. I realized I just don't want to go through all that hassle after a hard week.

I may go up to renew my Brixton Society membership. And visit the Palestinian Solidarity Campaign stall. If it looks like to much trouble to get in I won't.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

Plus I saw LCS as cheap day out. No longer.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 21, 2018)

Relax.

The Show was finally, finally granted a licence very late in the day on Friday by Lambeth Council.

Gosh.

Lambeth Council leaves it until eve of Country Show before finally granting a licence for Brockwell Park


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 21, 2018)

My favourite comment from Facebook - not meant ironically: "It's just a fence. People need to get over it."


----------



## clandestino (Jul 21, 2018)

I've been so distracted by the wall and everything that I haven't taken time to check out the line up. Had no idea Janet Kay was playing on the Sunday! Well that's that decided then - wall or no wall, I'll definitely be there to see her.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 21, 2018)

Am having my own country show at home. Just like the real thing; all the famous landmarks etc.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 21, 2018)

I don't like the sound of sniffer dogs. If someone going in earlier could post an update on that (i.e are ethey at the entrance sniffing people) I'd be much obliged. I don't really want to risk getting in bother when one of the main musical offerings is an Amy Winehouse tribute act. Doesn't seem worth the hassle!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2018)

This was item on BBC London this morning....around the 42.5min mark

BBC Radio London - Jo Good and Simon Lederman, Spamilton, The Lambeth Country Show & A Family Dance Day at The Place


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> one of the main musical offerings is an Amy Winehouse tribute act. Doesn't seem worth the hassle!


 I'll be going...purely to see Cymande...wanted to see them when they reformed a couple of years back but didnt. Heard the shows were excellent.
Am prepared to be treated like a cunt this one time only.

I expect though that the security check will fail and they'll have to give up/ gate will get rushed etc.
No way can you funnel 70k people through two little gates (including search)
Talking of which, I had planned to go in Green Gate up the hill - is that not a possibility? Hearing only two gates now?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2018)

Country show site seems to be down


----------



## Maharani (Jul 21, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Country show site seems to be down


Been like that since yesterday. Heavy traffic


----------



## Maharani (Jul 21, 2018)

Can anyone going early please report on queues and sniffer dogs?


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 21, 2018)

... and they can’t even open the gates on time!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 21, 2018)

Maharani said:


> Can anyone going early please report on queues and sniffer dogs?


i think all eyes on twitter 
#carnage


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 21, 2018)

As well as a complete absence of maps and exit signs.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 21, 2018)

If anyone is using the accessible entrance please report back.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm headed up there now to Herne Hill gate. Will report back about the search and dogs.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2018)

No queues at the moment - entry gates above the lido seem quick.theyre quieter than the HH gate


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 21, 2018)

In. Through security in 3 mins. No dogs that I saw. Didn't get my drink through as bag search was pretty thorough and they wave the metal wand over you, but an older lady who kicked up a fuss when they tried to take her small picnic was waved through, the security man decided it wasn't worth the fight.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 21, 2018)

I thought food was allowed? Was going to take a picnic


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2018)

happyshopper said:


> As well as a complete absence of maps and exit signs.



They want you to buy a map


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 21, 2018)

DP


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 21, 2018)

DietCokeGirl said:


> In. Through security in 3 mins. No dogs that I saw. Didn't get my drink through as bag search was pretty thorough and they wave the metal wand over you, but an older lady who kicked up a fuss when they tried to take her small picnic was waved through, the security man decided it wasn't worth the fight.



Did you get a body search too?


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

Some of the booze prices are sky fucking high 

Lambeth Country Show: the full horror of the bar prices revealed, with some beers costing over a tenner a pint


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2018)

What were the prices like in previous years? I honestly can't remember.


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 21, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What were the prices like in previous years? I honestly can't remember.



6 cans for a fiver mostly [emoji35]


----------



## shifting gears (Jul 21, 2018)

*cups ear

Is this a slow handclap I hear before me?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2018)

shifting gears said:


> 6 cans for a fiver mostly [emoji35]


I mean pints.....the days of 6 cans for a fiver are long gone aren't they??


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 21, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I mean pints.....the days of 6 cans for a fiver are long gone aren't they??


Well yes now you can't bring your own beer into the LCS yes...that's the point being made Mrs.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 21, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Well yes now you can't bring your own beer into the LCS yes...that's the point being made Mrs.


Yes I know!!!  
But it's still been a while sice I saw 6 cans for a fiver in the local offies.

I'm asking what the price of pints used to be if you bought them from the vendors inside...


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 21, 2018)

So you can get a pint for £5? That's pub prices


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2018)

editor said:


> Some of the booze prices are sky fucking high
> 
> Lambeth Country Show: the full horror of the bar prices revealed, with some beers costing over a tenner a pint


The queues  I mean even if I did decide to pay £much for some Frontier in a plastic cup (I'm assuming these £2 "glasses" are plastic) I don't think I'd want to wait in a massive queue in the sun for it. Didn't really think about it before but it's always a consequence of booze bans.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

#fightingterrorism


----------



## pesh (Jul 21, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I mean pints.....the days of 6 cans for a fiver are long gone aren't they??


Lidl are doing 4 Carlsberg Expert for £3.50 at the moment


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2018)

Anyone seen these. The official stamp for the country fair


----------



## nick (Jul 21, 2018)

Apart from  those for the booze, the biggest queue we experienced was that to sign the anti-fence petition at the friends of brockwell park stall


----------



## nick (Jul 21, 2018)

Oh yeah and the security on entry was farcically clueless. Having carefully interpreted the rules on the web site, we then had a highly entertaining 5 minute argument with a yellow security drone who wouldn't allow in cans of coke as the list on the desk only said "soft drinks in sealed bottles" - Mrs Nick was close to storming the barricades or getting tasered before a red shirted manager was able to intervene and allow us special dispensation to take in the sealed cans (not bottles)


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm not keen on the new layout. The main stage is in an awkward position on a slope and not as open as it was.

The whole show feels different because of the fence. Seems to be a lot more posh people here too. The show has been gentrified.


----------



## nick (Jul 21, 2018)

Recommend the motorcycle display team - they fall off with amusing regularity, to make you think that it may actually be pretty difficult to do those things


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

The numbers seemed a LOT down on previous years. 

I failed to find the Village Green stage. No one seemed to know where it was!


----------



## pocketbear (Jul 21, 2018)

It appears Lambeth have afforded a pitch to the anti-abortion charity Life:


_
Life has an absolutist view on abortion – believing that it is always wrong to intentionally perform an abortion. Their website states that "The most important and influential part of LIFE's ethos is our opposition to all abortion on principle."

Life's "After Abortion" leaflet has been heavily criticised for containing misinformation. The document claims that links exist between abortions and breast cancer, mental illness, suicide and health problems in future pregnancies, all of which have been disproved in various studies._


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2018)

So apart from cymamde (that bass player) that was a bit shit. But chucklehead 4 Pinter shit so bear with me.

No real focus on any fields. New stage layout felt peculiar. I miss that lido hill field and a mass of people.

Felt quieter mid afternoon - but I left for a few hours over lunch - thanks to a dodgy pattie. If you get to the tree circle you get a good main stage view and some shade / privacy.

Security check early on was pathetic - all about food & booze. All the staff & bins were from Edinburgh?!

All the staff knew fuck all about what was where and when and I saw 3 people kick off about their lack of knowledge and the absence of signs and the fact maps cost £2.

Complete divide between who was inside vs outside later on. loads of people leaving after 3pm, and then lots of plain clothes police at 127 bar etc.

Only plus point was a visibly higher number of wheelchair users earlier on.

 Local pubs were heaving as they were cheaper. There doesn't seem to be any prices on the frontier bars inside? Isn't that legally dubious?

Good to catch up with the chucklehead people again , but they were worried how quiet it was at 1.

Feels like the beginning of the end.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2018)

that will break lambeths own rules, so worth reporting... Lots of UKCG and other religious evangelical groups in the community area - all Christian


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> So apart from cymamde (that bass player) that was a bit shit. But chucklehead 4 Pinter shit so bear with me.
> 
> No real focus on any fields. New stage layout felt peculiar. I miss that lido hill field and a mass of people.
> 
> ...


I concur. The new stage meant that it people couldn't picnic and watch the bands - everyone was standing so it was more like a festival gig. It really spolit the previous laid back vibes. 

I found a purse and every steward I spoke to was Scottish and had no idea where I should hand it in. And yes, the security was all about stopping booze getting in and fuck all to do with terrorism. 

I've never hard so many posh accents inside and it's the whitest I've ever seen the show. I couldn't help feeling a little sad. It's like 'our' country show has become 'their' country show.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> that will break lambeths own rules, so worth reporting... Lots of UKCG and other religious evangelical groups in the community area - all Christian


Completely wrong to have an anti-abortion stall there. The fuck.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 21, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> It appears Lambeth have afforded a pitch to the anti-abortion charity Life:
> 
> 
> _
> ...



Wtf?!


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

Some friends of mine breached the wall


----------



## Lucy Fur (Jul 21, 2018)

In case there was in lingering doubt, RIP Brixton. Thanks for 20 great years. 

and fuck you Lambeth council.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

A guy on Twitter said loads of people were lobbing over backpacks full of booze by the miniature railway. Which, of course, could just as easily be bags full of knives and weapons of mass destruction if you believe Lambeth's _trrsm_ argument.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2018)

editor said:


> I've never hard so many posh accents inside and it's the whitest I've ever seen the show. I couldn't help feeling a little sad. It's like 'our' country show has become 'their' country show.


There was a bit of that - but I'm not sure whether that's just London & white post grads moving here for work.dont begrudge them being there - like anyone who wasn't born in London they're still slightly other to me - what's wrong is that the rules are set in their favour.  Saw a diverse set of hh neighbours but the new rules completely removed the normal wider Jamaica / Caribbean crowd - they were choosing to stay outside. 

Fewer street traders apart from dodgy ice cream vans.


----------



## keithy (Jul 21, 2018)

Does anyone fancy making some kind of scene around the dikk edd anti choicers tomorrow?


----------



## pocketbear (Jul 21, 2018)

Not surprised that people have been able to jump the fence, when I took the dog out at about 6pm I saw a grand total of 4 security guards monitoring things outside the wall: two having a break and watching people do nitrous balloons, two monitoring the prime security and terrorism threat posed by the kids' playground.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> There was a bit of that - but I'm not sure whether that's just London & white post grads moving here for work.dont begrudge them being there - like anyone who wasn't born in London they're still slightly other to me - what's wrong is that the rules are set in their favour.  Saw a diverse set of hh neighbours but the new rules completely removed the normal wider Jamaica / Caribbean crowd - they were choosing to stay outside.
> 
> Fewer street traders apart from dodgy ice cream vans.


Well that's the point: this lot can afford the sky high craft beer and food prices - and I suspect the show is starting to shift to accommodate this affluent clientele - but a vast chunk of the traditional audience have now been priced out.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2018)

Dunno - it was cheap if once a year you drink dry cider only. Which is what I've done there for years.

Food prices were the same as ever £7 for jerk, rice & peas salad and plantain.

Security search failed to stop me enjoying other things but then I was chippy and came with a whole bunch of privilege when they tried to search me. 

It's clearly no longer for Lambeth residents or community who don't adhere to their politics or lifestyle choices.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 21, 2018)

keithy said:


> Does anyone fancy making some kind of scene around the dikk edd anti choicers tomorrow?



I've got Monday off work & a good solicitor + background in sexual health law so let me know how I can help.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 21, 2018)

First Buzz photo report from the weekend:

http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2018/07/...ag-searches-and-crowds-down-full-photo-report

Two minutes to gain entry at 3pm, half hour queues for Chucklehead.

The Main Stage wasn't 'main' enough. Where the chuffers was the Village Green?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 21, 2018)

200 long queues for cider all day. Really messy layout. No signage. Everything overpriced. A friend had to pay £9 for a 4 year old to sit on the kiddies train and do 3 laps of a 20 metre track. Even the compere of the main stage made repeated Jokes/quips about the fence/wall.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 21, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> It appears Lambeth have afforded a pitch to the anti-abortion charity Life:
> 
> 
> _
> ...



That's a disgrace


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 21, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> It appears Lambeth have afforded a pitch to the anti-abortion charity Life:
> 
> 
> _
> ...




Never saw that. FFS.


----------



## lordnoise (Jul 21, 2018)

In our disconnected and sometimes disfunctional society great value is rightly placed on social cohesion. The LCS was a rare example of social cohesion in action; the WHOLE community coming together for a simple, relaxed weekend celebrating and revelling in the Lambeths cultural diversity. 

In that context THE WALL and the other unwanted and undemocratic changes to the LCS are an extraordianary act of social and cultural vandalism by the council. 

Shame on Councillor Winifred and the council for ruining something so simple yet positive in such divisive times ...


----------



## Me76 (Jul 21, 2018)

I'm still in two minds as to whether to go tomorrow.

I really don't like the only having certain places to get in and out.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 21, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> First Buzz photo report from the weekend:
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2018/07/...ag-searches-and-crowds-down-full-photo-report
> 
> ...


Fantastic photo's.  But what's going on in the 5th to last photo.    Looks like he's trying to pick pocket the person in front!!	I know they're probably together,  but.....


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> First Buzz photo report from the weekend:
> 
> http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2018/07/...ag-searches-and-crowds-down-full-photo-report
> 
> ...


Brilliant photos - miles better than mine!
































Saturday at the Lambeth Country Show 2018 – 50 more photos


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2018)

editor said:


> The numbers seemed a LOT down on previous years.
> 
> I failed to find the Village Green stage. No one seemed to know where it was!


I think it’s up near the playground.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2018)

I don’t think I ever took my own booze to the country show tbh but the queues this year were insane! We fancied a drink at about 4ish and ended up in the Prince Regent because a half hour wait did not appeal.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 22, 2018)

as it seems it is designed to repel, I cant be bothered, instead think I'll have a cycle to Hackney via Bermondsey Beach


----------



## Smangus (Jul 22, 2018)

was thinking about going today but in 2 minds now. which is a shame as 10 years ago after a gallon of chucklehead me and the Mrs decided to get engaged on the village green.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2018)

Main stage lower than it used to be, the main stage area is too small. All the fucking rules pissed me off (can't sell you an unopened can), the queues were fucking stupid. The village green stage was under attended because it was fucking hard to find (although the bar there had no queues). People clearly got fucked off and fucked off by about 4pm....it was very quiet by 5pm, although the main stage still had a crowd.

It's was very white. Lacked the usual characters and chaos, and I actually felt a bit depressed to the point my partner said 'you're not enjoying yourself are you?'.

I felt a bit sad, and left about 6pm.

Not sure if I will go across today, even though I wanna see the bands....


----------



## ClaireR (Jul 22, 2018)

editor said:


> I concur. The new stage meant that it people couldn't picnic and watch the bands - everyone was standing so it was more like a festival gig. It really spolit the previous laid back vibes.
> 
> I found a purse and every steward I spoke to was Scottish and had no idea where I should hand it in. And yes, the security was all about stopping booze getting in and fuck all to do with terrorism.
> 
> I've never hard so many posh accents inside and it's the whitest I've ever seen the show. I couldn't help feeling a little sad. It's like 'our' country show has become 'their' country show.




I managed to maintain my protest and not go yesterday, but the lure of Janet Kay may be too much today! Although I’ve seen her there before on the “proper” main stage back in the good old days, so maybe I’ll just cherish this memory instead.

Many of my mates who did go all mentioned the amount of Scottish security n stewards.  No offence to the good hardworking people of Scotland, but this has made me “double” angry!!! Months ago (before I knew about the fence) I actually applied for a job at the show, litter picking type stuff, not security, even I have some morals!  But was told applications where closed, my bad I may have applied too late.  BUT in any case surely local people should be given first choice for any jobs here?  I know it was only a few days work, but it would have definitely helped a lot of locals out.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2018)

It does sound like most of the things that made it special have been kicked out of it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It does sound like most of the things that made it special have been kicked out of it.



The people made it special.

They've been priced out.

If you wanna hang out with loads of young white entitled folk who trample over everything and everyone in their effort to enjoy their own self then it's the place to be....

I am hoping the reggae day will bring out a more 'traditional' crowd, but I won't hold my breath....


----------



## bimble (Jul 22, 2018)

I’m wibbling. Can anyone do a good guess which entrance might have the least amount of standing around in metal fencing ?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2018)

bimble said:


> I’m wibbling. Can anyone do a good guess which entrance might have the least amount of standing around in metal fencing ?



It really wasn't too bad at all to get in yesterday....they moved at good pace


----------



## ClaireR (Jul 22, 2018)

Can you actually hear the main stage music from any of the "born free" areas of the park?  
Me thinks probably not, hence the reason for moving it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 22, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> Can you actually hear the main stage music from any of the "born free" areas of the park?
> Me thinks probably not, hence the reason for moving it.



Loads of people were picnicing around the herne hill entrance right next to the main stage and the sound was as good as inside


----------



## Ms T (Jul 22, 2018)

bimble said:


> I’m wibbling. Can anyone do a good guess which entrance might have the least amount of standing around in metal fencing ?


No queues at all yesterday to get in. Just for drinks/veg carving/farm.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 22, 2018)

No queue at Herne hill gate just now. Also didn't search the buggy.


----------



## MissL (Jul 22, 2018)

No queues to get in. Not a very thorough search so ok from that perspective. But once you’re inside it’s a very different show. Much more Herne Hill and Dulwich than Brixton. Shame.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2018)

On the subject of security and stewarding...I spoke to a couple, asking where they were from because their Scottish accents were so strong and we got talking with them laughing at my pronounciation.  One had been there for a week already and others had come down from Scotland to work just for the weekend. They said it was a management company decision to bring them from so far. I didn't ask them how much they are being paid but I really hope bringing folk down from Scotland doesn't mean they are being shafted and paid less.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 22, 2018)

As many people leaving as arriving at the mo.


----------



## KatyF (Jul 22, 2018)

Went yesterday and it just wasn't the same as previous years. Everyone commented on how white it was. Queued for nearly 50mins for the cider which was ridiculous.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2018)

pocketbear said:


> It appears Lambeth have afforded a pitch to the anti-abortion charity Life:
> 
> 
> _
> ...





Oh dear...look what's happened!


Their tent and stuff has disappeared over night.


----------



## bimble (Jul 22, 2018)

It feels totally different. Flat and bit sad. Some of that’s probably in my head but some has to be the bag searching & the no alcohol unless you’re willing to queue for an hour and pay silly money.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh dear...look what's happened!
> 
> 
> Their tent and stuff has disappeared over night.



A rare true Brixton moment. Nice one. Fuck them and their agenda


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jul 22, 2018)

What was it? It says the post is no longer available.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh dear...look what's happened!
> 
> 
> Their tent and stuff has disappeared over night.



That's a right shame innit!!


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm DJing the Railway tonight if anyone fancies an after drink. No fences! 

Lambeth Country Show free after party at the Railway, Tulse Hill tonight! Sun 22nd July


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2018)

I can't even hear most of it. Crap video.


----------



## MissL (Jul 22, 2018)

Just discovered the Village Green area on the way out. By far the best part of this year's show... quieter, better mix of people - young and old, black and white, much more relaxed. Felt like shows of previous years...just.


----------



## technical (Jul 22, 2018)

So decided to take daughter this afternoon. It wasn’t as bad as thought it could be - less than five minutes to get in, felt similar to previous years nuy a bit more corporate somehow. A lot of the food outlets clearly have money behind them. Couldn’t hear any music as we walked around and sorryabiut the loss of the fairground. But enjoyed the displays and lovely bumping into people we know.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 22, 2018)

I went for an hour or so this afternoon. No trouble getting in although really hated the wall and the lack of being able to just get out whenever. 

Diversity didn't seem too different from previous years but the food stalls seemed much more corporate.

It also just seemed really quiet. Normally there would never be a quiet moment with music coming from everywhere. So many times I was walking and couldn't hear a thing. 

Really not sure the new layout works. And the queue to get into the farm area was mad!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I can't even hear most of it. Crap video.


You heard the important bit like the rest of us.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2018)

I ended up down there for a couple of hours after all as I got a shout from some friends. My observations.....FWIW

I approached from the Tulse Hill side - because that's where I live. No way to get in from that side and no signage telling you which way to go to find the entrance. There is an entrance but that's the disabled entrance and I understand that a disabled entrance is a great thing but there was hardly anybody there and they still wouldn't let anyone through. They did let a family with a pushchair through and they were not searched. On making my way round, some guy opened the fence and let a bunch of people in which was nice!

Inside it felt very busy and lacking in atmosphere - how much of that was due to my attitude is not clear. It just didn't feel like a place to chill in the sunshine for the day - perhaps because in previous years you were free to sit all over the park rather than being hemmed into the festival space. There were just a lot of people milling around and nowhere to really sit and relax away from the traffic.

Watching the motorcylce display kids (who were awesome!) and the falconry felt much the same as any other year. I've always loved the stuff that goes on in the Main Arena 

I hated the fact that there was fencing inside the festival. It just looks awful and adds to the lack of freedom.

The few food stalls I bothered to look at looked like any old festival food.

The farm was a shitstorm. Huge queues to get in and even worse to get out as they were forcing everyone to go through some sort of turnstile with hand sanitisers. Bullshit.

Huge queues for drinks - I didn't even bother - and I met a mate who said it was 4.50 for a can of fucking Carling. That's taking the piss. The Chucklehead queue stretched halfway across the field.

The position of the main stage is a disaster and everyone was standing as other posters have said. Ruins one of the best things about the country show. Everyone just chilling and picnicing and drinking peacefully and having a lovely time with the music going on in a big open space.

From the top of the hill, I could see A LOT of people outside the Herne Hill entrance and I was told people were drinking and hanging out over there. It will be interesting to see what happens if/when they are told to clear off.

Lack of signage inside was also shite but I did like the big screen over by the main arena telling you what was coming up.

I do like the app - that is a great idea - the only downside being that the map didn't work. Works fine now I'm home but that's wasn't much use to me earlier. It's good to have the timetable at your fingertips though.

When I went out through the main entrance the sheer number of lanes and fences felt like massive overkill.

There were a lot of people in the park outside the barriers drinking and hanging out but it didn't feel like there was a good atmosphere out there.

The fencing and crossing wardens on Brixton Water Lane seemed absolutely preposterous.

Inside the show, I got stopped by someone with a questionnaire. I was asked "on a scale of 1-10, how easy did you find it to access the event?" I said zero as I came from the Tulse Hill side and there was no signage. I imagine most people will have responded positively as it looked easy to get in and out through the main entrances. The second question I was asked was whether I felt secure. I said I did feel secure but I never felt insecure when the fence wasn't there. I imagine that this brief survey will give them all the ammunition they need to keep the fence in place. Everyone will say it was easy to get in and that they felt secure. Job done.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh dear...look what's happened!
> 
> 
> Their tent and stuff has disappeared over night.



What's this all about then? I can't hear it. I heard that their tent and all their stuff is gone but who are they and where has their stuff gone?!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What's this all about then? I can't hear it. I heard that their tent and all their stuff is gone but who are they and where has their stuff gone?!



Anti-abortion charity Life. I'm not sure who removed their stuff but there has been discussion on twitter saying they did not have permission to be there..



Click on tweet to read the thread/conversation.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 22, 2018)

(via Shit London on facebook)


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2018)

Finally found the Village Green. The band playing now actually had the lyric, "Dread! on the council estate". Well urban innit


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Anti-abortion charity Life. I'm not sure who removed their stuff but there has been discussion on twitter saying they did not have permission to be there..
> 
> 
> 
> Click on tweet to read the thread/conversation.




Well could be that Lambeth Council , due to internet complaints, thought it might contravene the "Prevent" strategy. 

My brother works in public authority. ( Not Lambeth). Now as a public servant you are expected to promote " British values" and be aware of the " Prevent" strategy.

I do as a volunteer for a community group. I did Lambeth safeguarding course. I am expected to look for signs of extremism.

Anti abortion groups have been linked to direct action / harassment of places like Marie Stopes advice clinics. 

So I think possibly come under above category that Lambeth Council should look at.

Not saying this is right way to do it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2018)

No it's not the right way to do it.

The right way to do it would have been to burn all their stuff and leave a sign saying "your views are not welcome here".


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> On the subject of security and stewarding...I spoke to a couple, asking where they were from because their Scottish accents were so strong and we got talking with them laughing at my pronounciation.  One had been there for a week already and others had come down from Scotland to work just for the weekend. They said it was a management company decision to bring them from so far. I didn't ask them how much they are being paid but I really hope bringing folk down from Scotland doesn't mean they are being shafted and paid less.



All security guards are being shafted.

Shit hours and a lot I know are on the zero hours contracts. Even if they have been doing 60 hours a week at same building for years.

The security company will be charging a lot for this.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> No it's not the right way to do it.
> 
> The right way to do it would have been to burn all their stuff and leave a sign saying "your views are not welcome here".



My view.

I see them in central London outside Marie Stopes and given them piece of my mind.

As Christian wankers they look a bit worried. Turn the other cheek and all that bollox.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> My view.
> 
> I see them in central London outside Marie Stopes and given them piece of my mind.
> 
> As Christian wankers they look a bit worried. Turn the other cheek and all that bollox.


It actually really upsets me to see young people with these views. Older people who grew up in a different time and had their views formed in that time, you can give them a bit of a pass but youngsters?? It's depressing.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 22, 2018)

One of the farm volunteers said that the queue was because the council only gave them half as many sinks as they asked for


----------



## Dan U (Jul 22, 2018)

the handwashing thing is because of e-coli, it is really important at petting zoos. As Godstone Farm found out a few years back.

E.coli outbreak leaves Godstone Farm facing bill for millions


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Well could be that Lambeth Council , due to internet complaints, thought it might contravene the "Prevent" strategy.
> 
> My brother works in public authority. ( Not Lambeth). Now as a public servant you are expected to promote " British values" and be aware of the " Prevent" strategy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 22, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> It actually really upsets me to see young people with these views. Older people who grew up in a different time and had their views formed in that time, you can give them a bit of a pass but youngsters?? It's depressing.



It varies.

The consensus on Brixton Forum is that anyone who criticises young people is on an equal basis with racists. And is a hypocrite.

I know I get put in that category.

What is forgotten is that real life is more nuanced then this.

Yes I agree people of a certain age often more liberal. I know people in 70s who rejoined Labour because of Corbyn. Who is hardly a spring chicken.

They are pre Thatcher and know a different world was possible. It was not just an ideological pipe dream but post war seemed possible.

An example. In my local community groups. Grove Adventure playground. Age range twenties to sixties. Socially liberal.

In actual fact I am glad if people take strong positions on issues.

At least I know where I stand

Whats got me is the" middle ground" . beloved of New Labour. Which is anything but.

I'd rather have stand up row then the middle ground nonsense.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 141900



Confirms to me what I posted previously.

Im not happy with this. Id rather they have a stall and it gets trashed.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Confirms to me what I posted previously.
> 
> Im not happy with this. Id rather they have a stall and it gets trashed.



As a woman who has had to have a termination due to the possibility of the pregnancy killing me I fundamentally disagree and am glad their propaganda was kicked out. Fuck them.

ETA that’s just personal from my POV but no woman should have that shit thrust upon them. I worked for a major human rights charity for some time and we had to put up with those wankers from SPUC sending us photos of terminated foetuses in the post on a daily basis. It’s not a free speech argument - it’s pressurising people in a vulnerable place and is fucking disgusting.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 22, 2018)

Any woman should have the right to choose what they do with their body and should have the right to do that without pressure from propagandist nonsense. I don’t know if the council dropped the ball on this or it was a genuine mistake, but I’ll give them credit on this occasion for righting it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> One of the farm volunteers said that the queue was because the council only gave them half as many sinks as they asked for





Dan U said:


> the handwashing thing is because of e-coli, it is really important at petting zoos. As Godstone Farm found out a few years back.
> 
> E.coli outbreak leaves Godstone Farm facing bill for millions


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 22, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Any woman should have the right to choose what they do with their body and should have the right to do that without pressure from propagandist nonsense. I don’t know if the council dropped the ball on this or it was a genuine mistake, but I’ll give them credit on this occasion for righting it.



Its not that straightforward.

Women having right to choose what they do with their body ( which I agree with) is just as ideological as anti abortionists position. 

The question is who decides what is propagandist nonsense?

I'm not happy with the state doing it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Its not that straightforward.
> 
> Women having right to choose what they do with their body ( which I agree with) is just as ideological as anti abortionists position.
> 
> ...



It wasn't just the state deciding though in this case...there were lots of complaints. I dare say the council got rid because they also thought it would kick off at that stall today also.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Its not that straightforward.
> 
> Women having right to choose what they do with their body ( which I agree with) is just as ideological as anti abortionists position.
> 
> ...



I am in this case. Same as if there was a far right stall, or an anti-gay stall. We’ll have to agree to disagree.

ETA I can’t have any understanding (even if I empathise) how a person of colour would feel about racist propaganda or how a gay person feels about homophobic propaganda but as a woman I’m fucking livid about these pro life arseholes.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 22, 2018)

I am happy about the anti abortionists having their stall taken down, fuck em. 

There is something a bit funny about the people going to see the animals being penned in. 

I am sad about the Country Fair and did not bother to go either day, first time in years. RIP Country Show.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 22, 2018)

nagapie said:


> There is something a bit funny about the people going to see the animals being penned in.



Why?

Its a country show.

I grew up in Devon. Lots of farmland with animals penned in. That is how country side is.

Point of country show is to give people who grew up in city chance to see how country side works.


----------



## Smick (Jul 22, 2018)

nagapie said:


> I am sad about the Country Fair and did not bother to go either day, first time in years. RIP Country Show.



I’m not happy about the changes, although it is still a good day out if you go with the intention of enjoying yourself. Just not as good as it used to be.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2018)

Today was miles better, but it's still the worst country show I've ever been to.


----------



## brixtonblade (Jul 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 141905


According to the farm:
Alcohol sanitizer isn't effective 
They need to enforce the washing as they are liable (and sueable) for peoples safety 

That sounds reasonable to me  The balls up seems to be not providing enough basins.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 22, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I am in this case. Same as if there was a far right stall, or an anti-gay stall. We’ll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> ETA I can’t have any understanding (even if I empathise) how a person of colour would feel about racist propaganda or how a gay person feels about homophobic propaganda but as a woman I’m fucking livid about these pro life arseholes.



Racism and homophobia are already illegal as far as I know. Rightly so.

The argument about anti abortionists isnt that straightforward.

I was at the St Patrick Day parade the demo on it for and against in the referendum were both the same size and both had large numbers of women. 

I've seen pro life demos/ pickets in central London and had argument with them. Mainly women. As women they feel strongly that abortion is wrong.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Racism and homophobia are already illegal as far as I know. Rightly so.
> 
> The argument about anti abortionists isnt that straightforward.
> 
> ...


So what? Why should they be given the credence of a stall at a community event? People can protest about it all they like but fuck them having the right to a stall at the country show and fuck them pressuring women on their way into clinics.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 22, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 141905



Wow. That is a big queue for a sink


----------



## nagapie (Jul 22, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Why?
> 
> Its a country show.
> 
> ...



Just a bit ironic. You know, in an animal rights kind of way. The animals get their own back. I was slightly amused, it wasn't a very serious point.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 22, 2018)

Smick said:


> I’m not happy about the changes, although it is still a good day out if you go with the intention of enjoying yourself. Just not as good as it used to be.



Not as good as it used to be makes it less enjoyable. Also not as good as it used to be means no friends going, which means much less enjoyable. My kids like the fair, it's apparently gone, and my little son likes the animals but there's no way I would have taken him through those queues to see them in this hot weather. I get that lots of people still enjoyed it. My neighbour did and so did another local friend but they have no history with it.


----------



## keithy (Jul 22, 2018)

I thought it was great today once got my bearings around the new layout. Issues with lots of poshos trying to push in and ignore queues but I had fun having a pop at them. 

I found the main stage position to be a bit weird as too closed in, ie I didn't feel comfortable getting too close. But there were loads of picnickers further back and the big screen meant you could enjoy it from there. The Village 
Green stage seemed nice and quiet. Didn't have to queue for food or drinks whilst we were there (1pm - 4pm) but it did seem to be getting a lot busier at that point. 

The bottle neck out of the animals bit was horrible and yes the volunteers were saying Lambeth did not give them the amount of basins they requested which was why it got that way.

I would definitely go again next year if they don't charge to get in. However, I will be smugglin booze in next year. I never even take booze in normally but the prices are astronomical this year and only stand to get higher.


----------



## ClaireR (Jul 23, 2018)

Walked the green mile sunday, just to hear Janet Kay, crying more with every step.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 23, 2018)

I got looted by security. First in a lifetime. Not happy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 23, 2018)

We had a good time yesterday.  The most rubbish of security checks on the way in meant I was frustrated to have not smuggled in loads of booze.  The woman behind me, however, had her sunscreen confiscated (her kids' sunscreen actually) because it was in a pressurised spray can.  She was not happy.  We tried to help but to no avail.

After that initial annoyance we got to the Chucklehead stall and there was no queue (around 1:30pm) and pretty much had a nice time.  We didn't go and see too much though other than the animal vegetables (which we did as the show was closing to avoid the queues).  Never made it to the Village Green which has always been my favourite place - but spent a good bit of time in the tree circle which was lovely as always.

The vibe was pretty good on Sunday - the music was great and it was laid back but friendly.  The kids had fun on the free water slide.  It was hot but cloudy thankfully.  I suffer from some issues about being shut in and so I did have some moments of discomfort if my mind turned to The Wall.  I would go again next year if it's free.  I doubt I'd go if it was paying - although it would depend how much they were charging.  I went with very low expectations but had an enjoyable time despite the brief moments of anxiety.  I do wish they'd get rid of that bloody wall though.


----------



## ClaireR (Jul 23, 2018)

Wah gwaan?  Brockie bins Och aye the noo!

We may be short of rain around here but not bins?

Sold to the Highest Budah (bidder)


----------



## alcopop (Jul 23, 2018)

No queues to get in
Security friendly and quite lax
Smuggled in bottle of rum in an Evian bottle
Had very pleasant time drinking Cuba libres all afternoon 
No queues for toilets which were clean


----------



## Sea Star (Jul 23, 2018)

colacubes said:


> I am in this case. Same as if there was a far right stall, or an anti-gay stall. We’ll have to agree to disagree.
> 
> ETA I can’t have any understanding (even if I empathise) how a person of colour would feel about racist propaganda or how a gay person feels about homophobic propaganda but as a woman I’m fucking livid about these pro life arseholes.


same as if there was an anti trans stall. The default should always be tolerance and choice, not intolerance and people being bombarded with shit for having made what was almost certainly a necessary choice anyway.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

TopCat said:


> I got looted by security. First in a lifetime. Not happy.


What happened?


----------



## Smick (Jul 23, 2018)

While the Imps motorcycle display team was undoubtedly impressive, I preferred the Met Police Horse Display Team last year. Something didn't sit easily me with the roar of the motorbikes, the soil flying up in the air, the smell of petrol and the smoke billowing out the back of the motorbikes. Not in keeping with a green space like Brockwell.

Also, the army were going quite heavy on their recruitment push up at the Main Arena. There are usually police cars, fire engines, motorbikes etc which the kids love getting in and out of. No police cars to get into this year. While my kids were climbing into the back of the army Land Rover, I had some guy giving me a flyer and asking me to join the TA on Upper Tulse Hill. Maybe I should have told him more forcefully that I would rather not, but he went on and on at me about it.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 23, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> What happened?


Poor planning on my part really. Went in thinking just a weapons check or no check and they started going through tobacco pouch and grabbed my weed. Farcical standoff with me making threats and putting back all my stuff from their stupid plastic tray. Them not wanting to step forward. 
Could have got right out of hand.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

Oops


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 23, 2018)

Still had a good weekend, but not as good as usual. Ended up drinking lots before going in on Saturday, by the Herne Hill entrance along with hundreds of others with the same idea. I didnt actually bother trying to smuggle in any booze in the end, which was annoying as i wasnt searched at all or had the wand put around me. Others i was with managed to get booze in without much trouble, i resorted to what i think was the best value for money (and percentage) drink in the place which was Chucklehead cider which unfortunately meant queuing in the hot sun for ages. Was quite annoyed that Chucklehead closed up early yesterday and refused to refund me the £4 they owed me for 2 cartons id bought earlier on in the day. Despite one of the tents being open with people in it, i was told that apparently i should have paid more attention to the small sign they had up saying they were closing at 7:30 and tough luck basically.

Music on Saturday was quite rubbish i thought, and not very loud either. Why the fuck did they move the main stage? literally no need and it felt a little more cramped. Music and vibe much better on Sunday as expected.

Although security were friendly enough, i felt a bit weirded out by loads of them in their bright yellow t-shirts hanging around doing jizz all. I wondered how much the security operation cost and how on earth it could be justified, when from where i was standing most of them had nothing to do all day.

Sunday was a lot better and lively, the woman MC who does the Sunday is always very enthusiastic! i was a bit miffed when the music wrapped up 10 minutes early for no apparent reason.

All in all, the fence and the position of the main stage obviously meant the weekend was not as good as it should be. i still enjoyed myself but still pretty pissed off at the fence and booze ban.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 23, 2018)

TopCat said:


> Poor planning on my part really. Went in thinking just a weapons check or no check and they started going through tobacco pouch and grabbed my weed. Farcical standoff with me making threats and putting back all my stuff from their stupid plastic tray. Them not wanting to step forward.
> Could have got right out of hand.



was this the Brixton entrance? i went in the HH entrance both days and wasnt searched at all, nobody was.


----------



## bimble (Jul 23, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> was this the Brixton entrance? i went in the HH entrance both days and wasnt searched at all, nobody was.


I was , not an in depth inside your wallet type search but they had a rifle through my bag (hh entrance).


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 23, 2018)

Smick said:


> While the Imps motorcycle display team was undoubtedly impressive, I preferred the Met Police Horse Display Team last year. Something didn't sit easily me with the roar of the motorbikes, the soil flying up in the air, the smell of petrol and the smoke billowing out the back of the motorbikes. Not in keeping with a green space like Brockwell.
> 
> Also, the army were going quite heavy on their recruitment push up at the Main Arena. There are usually police cars, fire engines, motorbikes etc which the kids love getting in and out of. No police cars to get into this year. While my kids were climbing into the back of the army Land Rover, I had some guy giving me a flyer and asking me to join the TA on Upper Tulse Hill. Maybe I should have told him more forcefully that I would rather not, but he went on and on at me about it.


I wanted to catch the motorbikes but didn't. One of my vague childhood memories of the show is a motorbike display. But then I'm also under the impression their used to be seating near the arena. And crêpes.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 23, 2018)

bimble said:


> I was , not an in depth inside your wallet type search but they had a rifle through my bag (hh entrance).



should of said, i meant anyone without a bag was just waved through.


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 23, 2018)

Was definitely a different atmosphere this year, I wasn't looking forward to going but it's tradish innit.
I have memory loss due to Chucklehead


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

wtfftw said:


> I wanted to catch the motorbikes but didn't. One of my vague childhood memories of the show is a motorbike display. But then I'm also under the impression their used to be seating near the arena. And crêpes.


There used to be hay bales dotted about to sit on up there


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 23, 2018)

shame to see no soundsystems on the street corners/outside Halfords for people to continue on after the show closed for the day.


----------



## paolo (Jul 23, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> Wah gwaan?  Brockie bins Och aye the noo!
> 
> We may be short of rain around here but not bins?
> 
> ...



‘Security’ using theived bins. Lol.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 141900


I am not on Twitter.....is there any more about what information they gave to book the site and how it was inaccurate? Just curious.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

Does anyone know whether the crowds at the Herne Hill gate dispersed without incident?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2018)

Yesterday was better, and with a much more diverse audience. It was very quiet though compared to other years. There was loads of space down the front for Janet Kay and Johnny Clarke, when in other years the main stage on Sunday was always busy.

There were some real pricks working those bars, and so many card payments were fucking up because the internet was failing.

There certainly seemed to be less spending at the stall selling anything other than booze or food, and even the food queues were not too long yesterday.

Spent a fortune as usual.

The fence just encourages people to top up on booze before arriving. I can't see how that helps prevent anti-social behaviour.

I witnessed lots of people abandoning the beer queues out of frustration, and I suspect a good many of them abandoned the show too, and went to the pub.

I had a good time, but it's not the same, and it is unlikely that it ever will be again.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2018)

The anti-abortion scum have issued a press release....

Lambeth Council stomps on freedom of expression - Life


----------



## perstreperous (Jul 23, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Does anyone know whether the crowds at the Herne Hill gate dispersed without incident?



I don't know, but they certainly didn't get there without incident. I live about 5 minutes' walk from the park and, yesterday, saw a couple of dozen people who had clearly decided to drink _a lot_ before going to the LCS. One trio was barely able to walk ... at 11am, and a few wheelie bins went flying.

(That sort of thing has never happened before the LCS in the past, in my recollection).


----------



## perstreperous (Jul 23, 2018)

A colleague and his son visited the LCS on Sunday. I didn't know he was doing this beforehand, and he had actually never visited Brixton before.

His big problem was with crossing the road into the park's main entrance, which he felt was badly managed to the extent of being downright dangerous. (He had previously taken a train from Victoria to Herne Hill). However, once inside he stayed for a couple of hours and enjoyed himself.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2018)

That was a nice moment when LKJ came on and paid fulsome tribute to Dennis Bovelle before doing a couple of numbers..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 23, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> That was a nice moment when LKJ came on and paid fulsome tribute to Dennis Bovelle before doing a couple of numbers..



Gutted I missed that....I was eating Jerk Chicken instead


----------



## Winot (Jul 23, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> The anti-abortion scum have issued a press release....
> 
> Lambeth Council stomps on freedom of expression - Life



The freedom of expression argument is bollocks isn’t it. 

However they they can probably sue Lambeth for breach of contract.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Gutted I missed that....I was eating Jerk Chicken instead


Feeling your pain I missed the whole of Johnny Clarke cos the other half was buying succulents


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

perstreperous said:


> I don't know, but they certainly didn't get there without incident. I live about 5 minutes' walk from the park and, yesterday, saw a couple of dozen people who had clearly decided to drink _a lot_ before going to the LCS. One trio was barely able to walk ... at 11am, and a few wheelie bins went flying.
> 
> (That sort of thing has never happened before the LCS in the past, in my recollection).


That's an inevitable consequence of not letting booze in and making it difficult to buy onsite due to queues and high prices.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

Winot said:


> The freedom of expression argument is bollocks isn’t it.
> 
> However they they can probably sue Lambeth for breach of contract.


I'd really like to know what was in their application so it's clear whether they know their message would be unwelcome and tried to conceal it or whether the person who approved it thought it was just fine.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

I'm actually struggling to believe that they did try to conceal what they were about given anyone can look at their website and see who they are in about 5 seconds.


----------



## Winot (Jul 23, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm actually struggling to believe that they did try to conceal what they were about given anyone can look at their website and see who they are in about 5 seconds.



Lambeth cock-up probably. Nodding through applications without bothering to check who they are.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 23, 2018)

I did not see Johnny Clarke on the line up! I would have braved the wall for that


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2018)

Some pics from Sunday.  



























In photos: Sunday at the Lambeth Country Show, 22nd July 2018


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2018)

Just been sent a footage of quite a few people (and kids) getting in through an opening in the wall. 

So much for the ridiculous 'terrorism' claims then.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2018)

Did anyone else clock the characters in pink hi viz with clipboards ?
One thing that makes me nervous is a clipboard, they were writing notes, not engaging punters, not security either.....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> Did anyone else clock the characters in pink hi viz with clipboards ?
> One thing that makes me nervous is a clipboard, they were writing notes, not engaging punters, not security either.....


They were doing a survey. They stopped me. They had 2 questions: how easy did you find it to get in and do you feel secure.

Answers will no doubt be positive and will be used to justify the wall for future shows.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> They were doing a survey. They stopped me. They had 2 questions: how easy did you find it to get in and do you feel secure.
> 
> Answers will no doubt be positive and will be used to justify the wall for future shows.



So they were from the council then ?


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> So they were from the council then ?


Dunno. I didn't ask.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 23, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> They were doing a survey. They stopped me. They had 2 questions: how easy did you find it to get in and do you feel secure.
> 
> Answers will no doubt be positive and will be used to justify the wall for future shows.


Without asking for context, ‘do you feel secure’ is a question that can be very easily misinterpreted. And shouldn’t be used to justify the fences or decisions made. 

It all depends on whether you felt non-secure in the first place.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Without asking for context, ‘do you feel secure’ is a question that can be very easily misinterpreted. And shouldn’t be used to justify the fences or decisions made.
> 
> It all depends on whether you felt non-secure in the first place.


Exactly which is why I reckon they were asking so they can say that everyone felt secure therefore the fence is a good thing.

I answered yes I felt secure but I didn't feel insecure at previous events.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 23, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Exactly which is why I reckon they were asking so they can say that everyone felt secure therefore the fence is a good thing.
> 
> I answered yes I felt secure but I didn't feel insecure at previous events.



Market research in the wrong hands can be a very bad thing. 

They usually publish the results of their surveys don’t they? They published last year’s I believe so the results should be available in a few weeks. 

A proper question would have been ‘this year these measures have been taken with the aim of doing X. Do you feel more or less secure than in previous years as a result’. 

Otherwise it’s reminiscent of the classic corporate line of ‘our customers tell us they want choice and convenience’. In response to something they’ve done that draws criticism. Interesting article marking some of those points in the paper this weekend. And it mentions Gramsci’s namesake.  

Not specifically relevant to this thread but I thought it was interesting from the POV of corporate comms and the misuse of data. 

The cashless society is a con – and big finance is behind it | Brett Scott


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

Quite.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 23, 2018)

The 'checks' were non existent. Mr SparkyBird who was carrying a big bag of picnic food and cold soft drinks was asked if there was any alcohol in the bag. When he said no, the security guy just waved him through saying  - you don't look like you'll be any trouble. FFS! Is this how they are keeping us 'safe'? White middle aged slightly balding man - oh you're fine....


Mr SB replied that he wished he had put booze in the bag! Next year....


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 23, 2018)

Seems the checks were really random as a friend of mine had her bag checked and they made her pour 2 bottles of water away.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 23, 2018)

My bag was checked fairly heavily but that was relatively early on Saturday. From other accounts from friends I think they got slacker over the course of the weekend.


----------



## clandestino (Jul 23, 2018)

Do you feel secure can be manipulated any way they want.

Do you feel secure? Yes. Then the wall worked!
Do you feel secure? No. Then the wall should be higher!


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2018)

discobastard said:


> They usually publish the results of their surveys don’t they? They published last year’s I believe so the results should be available in a few weeks.


The council ?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> Exactly which is why I reckon they were asking so they can say that everyone felt secure therefore the fence is a good thing.
> 
> I answered yes I felt secure but I didn't feel insecure at previous events.



Unfortunately my experience of Council "consultations" is that your answer will be used as supporting the fence. Not blaming you for your answer. Its that, from experience, I know how Lambeth uses results. Also that so called opinion pollsters are anything but independent. They know which side there bread is buttered.

Being someone who is prepared to engage with Council I am wary of consultations.

They will be using a company who specialise in getting peoples opinion. Its quite profitable line of work.

As discobastard says context is all. As seasoned cynical resident I do ask for context from Lambeth consultation questions. They really don't like it.

I wasnt at Country show as busy on other things but would have liked to meet them. Usually ends up with them not really taking my answers as I refuse to answer the question.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2018)

clandestino said:


> Do you feel secure can be manipulated any way they want.
> 
> Do you feel secure? Yes. Then the wall was worked!
> Do you feel secure? No. Then the wall should be higher!



Spot on. Its Orwellian. Whatever you say us going to be used against you. Kind of thing that pushes me over the edge when I have to deal with Lambeth desk jockeys.

The only way to deal with it is to refuse to answer question.

I blame Council and opinion pollsters. They are both out to shaft people.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 23, 2018)

Generally it felt oppressive with the fence. Just meant alot of space being used for the fence & entrances. I've never felt insecure at the show over the years. I queued for 12mins for a not very cold can of Carlsberg that cost £4.50 

Moving the main stage wasn't that great really, it's always worked so well on that sloping hillside. Had to walk for ages to get in but then on the way out realised there was entrance/exit up by the clocktower that wasn't busy at all.

Having the other stage so far away by the playground might work in the long run but it did seem quite underpopulated.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 23, 2018)

lovely to see Cymande back and on home turf

sound system too quiet though


----------



## discobastard (Jul 23, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> The council ?



Yes.  Different survey, but published nonetheless.

No longer on Lambeth site but written up by Tricky Skills.  This one clearly had a different agenda if only two questions.  Whether they publish or not will depend on their objectives, but would probably easily available by FOI.

Lambeth Council Country Show survey shows that 58% of respondents who attended in 2017 don’t live in the borough


----------



## discobastard (Jul 23, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> They will be using a company who specialise in getting peoples opinion. Its quite profitable line of work.



This kind of work isn't actually that profitable.  You can either get a reputable agency to advise on how to get to the bottom of the issues or you can employ a field force to answer your own questions (however badly written or context free) and just get the data delivered to analyse as you wish.

The latter is cheaper and has lower margins, you are just paying for interviewer time and some data processing, plus a modest markup (which is not unreasonable otherwise nobody would take the job!)


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2018)

discobastard said:


> This kind of work isn't actually that profitable.  You can either get a reputable agency to advise on how to get to the bottom of the issues or you can employ a field force to answer your own questions (however badly written or context free) and just get the data delivered to analyse as you wish.
> 
> The latter is cheaper and has lower margins, you are just paying for interviewer time and some data processing, plus a modest markup (which is not unreasonable otherwise nobody would take the job!)



We are going to have to disagree.

I'm not saying they are not "reputable".

Consultation is a business. Its not about residents. Its about getting contracts from local Councils, business and government.

Actually I would say I am not cynical I'm realistic.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 23, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> We are going to have to disagree.
> 
> I'm not saying they are not "reputable".
> 
> ...


That's OK.  We can respectfully disagree.  Though it's not quite clear which bit you're disagreeing with.

Yes, it's a business, and they have to pay good people who can get to the bottom of issues.  Some of them are good and some of them are bad.  And I know a lot of both social and commercial researchers who have done some great work that is *wholly* focused on the residents, or customers, or patients or whatever.  It's not really fair to question the motives of *everybody* in the business when you don't know some of the work they've done.  

The business wins work, and then there are people who will do their damnedest and work daft hours to ensure that a fair and realistic picture arises.  And I've been involved in work which has most definitely thrown up stuff that clients have been horrified by and subsequently spent a lot of money trying to fix to the benefit of customers and tenants.  Happy to tell you about it sometime but not on here.

What clients (including Government departments and local councils) then do with that information one cannot always say.  But I can say honestly that there are agencies and consultancies out there who take pride in their work and do it to try and make a difference.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 24, 2018)

This is the world I live in now.

On Saturday chatting to someone I know. He said what put him off is this move where you are presumed "guilty". You must be prepared to be searched. Teenagers aren't to be trusted. He saw this as not just about Country fair.

Then a person in high viz asks you if you feel safe.

Its surreal. Reminds me of reading Ballard.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

When I was in the queue to look at the vegetable animals, I found myself surround by posh nu-Brixtonites squealing with excitement at the 'quirkiness' of it all. 
"I'm so going to enter next year and win," said the posh twat in front of me, who will, no doubt throw money at his creation. 
I so wished he'd fuck off from whence he came.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 25, 2018)

At least they queued.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 25, 2018)

They are here to stay.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

alcopop said:


> They are here to stay.


Yes and they'll fucking ruin it if they get the chance.


----------



## keithy (Jul 25, 2018)

I hope you told them off like I did


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

keithy said:


> I hope you told them off like I did


I felt too defeated to go into one of my rants. So I posted it here afterwards. That'll show 'em.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 25, 2018)

editor said:


> When I was in the queue to look at the vegetable animals, I found myself surround by posh nu-Brixtonites squealing with excitement at the 'quirkiness' of it all.
> "I'm so going to enter next year and win," said the posh twat in front of me, who will, no doubt throw money at his creation.
> I so wished he'd fuck off from whence he came.


How would you throw money at something made of vegetables?!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 25, 2018)

discobastard said:


> How would you throw money at something made of vegetables?!


I’ve been trying to work that out too


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 25, 2018)

Make it out of cashews?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2018)

discobastard said:


> How would you throw money at something made of vegetables?!





Mr Retro said:


> I’ve been trying to work that out too



By employing a team of creatives to come up with a concept
a highly qualified horticulturalist to grow the veg using artisan crafted  manure
and a poor person to do th tricky bits that require a degree of skill for as little money as possible...


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 25, 2018)

cuppa tee said:


> By employing a team of creatives to come up with a concept
> a highly qualified horticulturalist to grow the veg using artisan crafted  manure
> and a poor person to do th tricky bits that require a degree of skill for as little money as possible...


...or for free because it will give them good exposure.


----------



## paolo (Jul 25, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Without asking for context, ‘do you feel secure’ is a question that can be very easily misinterpreted. And shouldn’t be used to justify the fences or decisions made.
> 
> It all depends on whether you felt non-secure in the first place.



It’s about as loaded a question as you could get.

An analysis company who value their reputation wouldn’t take this work. I’ve worked for one who would refuse this. The client and the brief. Sod off, it’s not our game.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 25, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> ...or for free because it will give them good exposure.


Doubtful they will even get a credit, by next year it will be the prestigious Squire and partners sponsored vegetable art prize with £25,000 for the winner.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

discobastard said:


> How would you throw money at something made of vegetables?!


You can't be this stupid, can you? Some of the displays at the show have been increasingly complex and arty, and if you happen to have a shitload of money to fritter away, then that opens up all sorts of advantageous creative opportunities.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

Compare and contrast: 

2003 First Prize Winner







2018 entry


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 25, 2018)

The best years were probably 1979 and 1980 (I think) when BBC Radio London broadcast The Robbie Vincent Saturday Show live from the event.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2018)

GarveyLives said:


> The best years were probably 1979 and 1980 (I think) when BBC Radio London broadcast The Robbie Vincent Saturday Show live from the event.


Nothing surpasses the Year Of The Penguin Courgette.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 25, 2018)

Only the rich have time for art


----------



## alcopop (Jul 26, 2018)

discobastard said:


> How would you throw money at something made of vegetables?!


You could use really expensive vegetables? 
Buy organic ones?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2018)

You can really see how the show has been commercialised in the last ten years:  






Brixton Ten Years Ago: Lambeth Country Show in photos, July 2008


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 26, 2018)

Sussed out who the characters in pink hi-viz asking loaded questions were....


----------



## discobastard (Jul 27, 2018)

editor said:


> Nothing surpasses the Year Of The Penguin Courgette.


It *is* beautiful in its simplicity.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 27, 2018)

I don’t know if this has been posted up there but I’ve just been sent this from a local community group. 

Lambeth Country Show 2018 Visitor Survey

ETA: it’s quite a decent questionnaire.

EATA: apart from the charge question being a closed one.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 27, 2018)

discobastard said:


> I don’t know if this has been posted up there but I’ve just been sent this from a local community group.
> 
> Lambeth Country Show 2018 Visitor Survey
> 
> ETA: it’s quite a decent questionnaire.


Strongly suggest we all fill it in.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 27, 2018)

It's the beginning of the end isn't it?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2018)

wtfftw said:


> Strongly suggest we all fill it in.
> View attachment 142377


And there it is. The inevitable charge.


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 27, 2018)

I've suggested they cream money off other paid events that fence off parts of the park to keep this valuable community weekend accessible to all of the community.


----------



## Smick (Jul 27, 2018)

There’s a question which asks what you’d do to contribute financially to the Show. It’s an obligatory question and there isn’t an option of saying that you’d not contribute anything, that the rampant commercialism inside, coupled with council tax, from which there should be some entertainments budget, should be enough.


----------



## discobastard (Jul 27, 2018)

Smick said:


> There’s a question which asks what you’d do to contribute financially to the Show. It’s an obligatory question and there isn’t an option of saying that you’d not contribute anything, that the rampant commercialism inside, coupled with council tax, from which there should be some entertainments budget, should be enough.


Fair point Smick, I missed that.


----------



## Me76 (Jul 27, 2018)

Completed.  I've saved my answers from the free text bits and was going to post, but then realised that no one would be interested


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 27, 2018)

That question about paying an entrance charge was in the questionnaire last year too iirc.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 28, 2018)

I’d say £2 for Lambeth residents 
£5 for non Lambeth residents

Would be fair


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I’d say £2 for Lambeth residents
> £5 for non Lambeth residents
> 
> Would be fair


If it meant saving the fair I'd pay a small fee/donation yes...not if they keep the fence, ban on byo or teenagers though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 28, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> If it meant saving the fair I'd pay a small fee/donation yes...not if they keep the fence, ban on byo or teenagers though.


How would they enforce an entrance charge without the fence?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2018)

Mrs Miggins said:


> How would they enforce an entrance charge without the fence?


Donations....I think loads of people would give if the reason was spelt out and that stupid ban on byo disappeared.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 28, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Donations....I think loads of people would give if the reason was spelt out and that stupid ban on byo disappeared.


Yeah I guess. I would chuck £2 in a bucket if they were collecting and kept the whole thing open.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 28, 2018)

I remember them collecting donations last year and gave a good donation but I didn't see anyone collecting this year?  Did anyone else?

I like the donation system myself - I wonder how much they made on donations last year?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2018)

gaijingirl said:


> I remember them collecting donations last year and gave a good donation but I didn't see anyone collecting this year?  Did anyone else?
> 
> I like the donation system myself - I wonder how much they made on donations last year?


Something like £10,000.09 iirc. A remarkably pleasing figure but not much in the scheme of things. About 7p per person.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2018)

Could the beloved Lambeth Country Show be self-sustaining?


----------



## ricbake (Jul 28, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Could the beloved Lambeth Country Show be self-sustaining?


If the figures are correct this is an excellent bit of analysis, it does appear to offer sound argument, that should be workable.


----------



## tommers (Jul 28, 2018)

Rushy said:


> Something like £10,000.09 iirc. A remarkably pleasing figure but not much in the scheme of things. About 7p per person.


Do 140,000 people go? I never realised it was that big. I guess it's two days.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

alcopop said:


> I’d say £2 for Lambeth residents
> £5 for non Lambeth residents
> 
> Would be fair


Fair for who? Those stuggling to get by in one of the most deprived wards of London? Why do you want to take money off them when they already have so little?

If you start charging to get in and then force people to buy the expensive drinks inside, it'll change the vibes of the festival forever. But then perhaps that's what you'd like.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

A comment from FB about the survey: 


> We won’t go if you have to pay. It’s simply not good enough to charge an entry fee. Lots of over priced stalls for food and drink - why pay for that ? It would also keep out poorer families


QED


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 28, 2018)

If they need to charge then Lambeth residents should be exempt, we already pay for it!


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> If they need to charge then Lambeth residents should be exempt, we already pay for it!


Exactly.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 28, 2018)

ricbake said:


> If the figures are correct this is an excellent bit of analysis, it does appear to offer sound argument, that should be workable.





tommers said:


> Do 140,000 people go? I never realised it was that big. I guess it's two days.



The article is based on Lambeth's own figures and research data. But their figures seem to change depending on whom they are talking to.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

tommers said:


> Do 140,000 people go? I never realised it was that big. I guess it's two days.


The Saturday seemed much, much quieter than any recent Country Show and there seemed a lot more space away from the main stage on Sunday too.






















I'm not complaining, mind. I preferred the show when it wasn't being pushed as some sort of London-wide, must-see 'event.'


----------



## alcopop (Jul 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Fair for who? Those stuggling to get by in one of the most deprived wards of London? Why do you want to take money off them when they already have so little?
> 
> If you start charging to get in and then force people to buy the expensive drinks inside, it'll change the vibes of the festival forever. But then perhaps that's what you'd like.


Ok how about free for Lambeth residents receiving council tax reductions?

Less of the ad hominem please...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2018)

I am fairly sure many Lambeth residents would be happy to stick a couple of quid in a donation box to help keep the show going regardless of the CT they already pay. Especially if they were not forced to pay stupid money at the bars inside and could again enjoy BYO.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Ok how about free for Lambeth residents receiving council tax reductions?


How about free, like it has been for 44 years? 

There's plenty of very poor people in this borough who aren't receiving council tax reductions, so why penalise them?

Social cohesion has a value too and the Country Show is an increasingly rare event where almost all of the community gets together.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I am fairly sure many Lambeth residents would be happy to stick a couple of quid in a donation box to help keep the show going regardless of the CT they already pay. Especially if they were not forced to pay stupid money at the bars inside and could again enjoy BYO.


Spot on.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 28, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I am fairly sure many Lambeth residents would be happy to stick a couple of quid in a donation box to help keep the show going regardless of the CT they already pay. Especially if they were not forced to pay stupid money at the bars inside and could again enjoy BYO.



Might be true now the spectre of a paid for event has been raised, but previous donations (when it was a free, BYO and unfenced event) were paltry


----------



## Smick (Jul 28, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I am fairly sure many Lambeth residents would be happy to stick a couple of quid in a donation box to help keep the show going regardless of the CT they already pay. Especially if they were not forced to pay stupid money at the bars inside and could again enjoy BYO.


I’m sure many Lambeth residents would be happy to leave a quid at the library when they get a book regardless of the council tax they pay, likewise put a quid in a box when we bring our kids to the playpark, but we shouldn’t have to, nor should we be expected to pay for this. The council has an obligation to provide services beyond those life sustaining ones and they should be free at point of use.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2018)

Smick said:


> I’m sure many Lambeth residents would be happy to leave a quid at the library when they get a book regardless of the council tax they pay, likewise put a quid in a box when we bring our kids to the playpark, but we shouldn’t have to, nor should we be expected to pay for this. The council has an obligation to provide services beyond those life sustaining ones and they should be free at point of use.


Agreed. If Lambeth want to ask for donations, that's fine too, but there should be no compulsory demands for payment for the Country Show.

I was trying to see how much had been donated in previous years, but all I could find  was this 2014 Buzz report where the council stated that "Donations were double on last year’s amount. "

Unfortunately no figures were provided.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Ok how about free for Lambeth residents receiving council tax reductions?
> Less of the ad hominem please...


Are you talking of Norman Tebbit's proverbial little old lady living alone in an 8 bedroom house?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I am fairly sure many Lambeth residents would be happy to stick a couple of quid in a donation box to help keep the show going regardless of the CT they already pay. Especially if they were not forced to pay stupid money at the bars inside and could again enjoy BYO.


As a matter of fact thus was tried at the Gay Pride Festival on Clapham Common in 1997.
Brilliant festival, but there was not even enough cash to clean up the rubbish afterwards - which led to a life-time ban.

The festival was not organised by Lambeth Council of course (but nowadays Lambeth would out-source anyway, just like the "security" at LCS).


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 29, 2018)

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/Ki...OAfc8Z9cc7TlMejD6zJ3qAWRGUcV-CUT7JjDPaP6Un-2M

Not sure if the link is going to work, legal challenge against Lambeth’s commercial use of parks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 29, 2018)

CH1 said:


> As a matter of fact thus was tried at the Gay Pride Festival on Clapham Common in 1997.
> Brilliant festival, but there was not even enough cash to clean up the rubbish afterwards - which led to a life-time ban.
> 
> The festival was not organised by Lambeth Council of course (but nowadays Lambeth would out-source anyway, just like the "security" at LCS).




I don't think that's a good comparison to make tbh. Far more niche, no long running history and I expect attracted far fewer people.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I don't think that's a good comparison to make tbh. Far more niche, no long running history and I expect attracted far fewer people.


Maybe niche, but it was massively attended, which was the problem. The whole thing went on from about 12 noon till 11 and ended with Pet Shop Boys and a firework display.

There is a brief reminiscence here. Let me tell you it made Lambeth Country Show look like an old judges piss!


Here is the Independent's listing for it:
Sat 5 July.

For the last 26 years, queers of all description from across the globe have descended on London for the exuberant and colourful gay parade through the centre, and its apex, the world's largest free music festival. This year, expect 300,000 gay, lesbian, bisexual and trans-gender party-goers to flood the capital. Festivals in the recent past have brought the campery of the queer community to Brixton and Bow, though this year the common once again becomes a screaming party zone. Entertainments include a dolly cabaret tent, a women's disco, a fairground, a tea tent, a champagne tent, as well as music arenas hosted by gay club nights Trade, DTPM, Kitty Lips and Popstarz. The main stage hosts a day-long selection box of guest stars and pop acts, including the Shamen, Boy George, Gina G and, of course, the big unnamed act. This year's theme is "P.R.I.D.E. - what's it to you?" The word on the streets is that East 17 and The Spice Girls are due to appear.

Clapham Common, London, SW4. Free. A pounds 2 donation is requested. Nearest tube, Clapham common. Info: http://www.pride.org.uk


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Maybe niche, but it was massively attended, which was the problem. The whole thing went on from about 12 noon till 11 and ended with Pet Shop Boys and a firework display.
> 
> There is a brief reminiscence here. Let me tell you it made Lambeth Country Show look like an old judges piss!
> 
> ...




I took my boy, he was 2 months old....it was a good day (I didn't stay for the pet shop boys)!


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 29, 2018)

Does anybody actually know how much it costs to put on the Country Show each year? It might have been posted before but I missed it if so.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 29, 2018)

Delete as quotation thing didn't work.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 29, 2018)

Smick said:


> I’m sure many Lambeth residents would be happy to leave a quid at the library when they get a book regardless of the council tax they pay, likewise put a quid in a box when we bring our kids to the playpark, but we shouldn’t have to, nor should we be expected to pay for this. *The council has an obligation to provide services beyond those life sustaining ones and they should be free at point of use.*



The above bit I put in bold is common assumption. The Council has legal obligations re library services for example. Fortunately.

But not in other cases. Take Adventure playgrounds. For many years very important free service for parents and young children. Now all cut. Council has no legal obligation to fund this service ( even part fund it ) so it doesn't. Even though in areas like mine (Loughborough Junction) they are life sustaining ones.

People donating money and time is already happening. The Grove Adventure playground has received small ( relatively) donations from local residents to buy building materials and fridge for example. Also voluntary labour to repair the playground the Council neglected for years.

So its already been happening on the quiet.

I don't think this is good thing. Its not sustainable in long term.

The other issue is how to ask for donations. It should not be done in way that makes less well off people feel embarrassed.

The Grove Adventure playground is open for summer through grant from charity and locals donating there time and money to get it ready for summer.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

Smick said:


> I’m sure many Lambeth residents would be happy to leave a quid at the library when they get a book regardless of the council tax they pay, likewise put a quid in a box when we bring our kids to the playpark, but we shouldn’t have to, nor should we be expected to pay for this. The council has an obligation to provide services beyond those life sustaining ones and they should be free at point of use.



Not criticising your interesting post but thinking on from my previous one.

I'm already donating money to library services. The gym / library pet project of Council is receiving money from the income that leisure centre users in Lambeth pay. Like when I swim at Brixton Rec I pay for that. On assumption that this money goes to keep Rec and other leisure centre going. But Lambeth have decided that a percentage of this will be donated to Carnegie gym / library . Which I regard as donation without my consent.

I don't trust Lambeth using residents donations in way that residents think they will be used.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 30, 2018)

id be more than happy to pay around a fiver, but only as long as i could bring my own booze.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 30, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> id be more than happy to pay around a fiver, but only as long as i could bring my own booze.


That sounds perfectly reasonable


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 30, 2018)

maybe something like a 'corkage fee' of a fiver if you want to bring in your own alcoholic drinks could apply. Anyone else remains free.

id obviously prefer it to stay as it has for 44 years, mind.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 30, 2018)

Tbh I doubt that BYOB will be on the cards regardless of whether there’s an entrance fee or not.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 30, 2018)

its certainly wishful thinking.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jul 30, 2018)

I would be very, very surprised if the LCS is ever an open event again and also very surprised if there isn't at least a £2 per person charge next year. More likely £5 and tickets in advance.


----------



## Winot (Jul 30, 2018)

Wasn't it a loss of something like £350K last year? So a fiver an adult is probably about right.


----------



## alcopop (Jul 30, 2018)

Winot said:


> Wasn't it a loss of something like £350K last year? So a fiver an adult is probably about right.


Yeah £5 is fair


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Yeah £5 is fair


Fair for whom?


----------



## aka (Jul 30, 2018)

turned out a lot of the tents, and the security/stewards were provided by/via a company from Scotland.  There you have it kids - a firm based in Scotland could provide a better value deal than all the numpties in London and the Home Counties - including sending the staff down and putting them up (albeit in tents etc.)  Lambeth didn't even employ Lambeth based contractors.  btw The security I met were never anything less than respectful and professional (also sexy accent).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 30, 2018)

editor said:


> Fair for whom?



Exactly. It can't be a mandatory charge otherwise loads of people will be excluded.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Exactly. It can't be a mandatory charge otherwise loads of people will be excluded.


Right wingers don't give a shit though. It's about money, never about social value and community.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2018)

And here's an interesting fact: 



> Only 10% of the profit made by the Council for these festivals finds its way back to Brockwell Park. Lambeth has no public plan to declare where the remaining 90% of the profit is then spent.


Brockwell Tranquility planning Judicial Review against Lambeth Council’s policy on major events at Brockwell Park


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2018)

Don't forget to have your say! And don't hold back  

What did you think of the Lambeth Country Show 2018? Have your say in Lambeth’s Visitor Survey


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2018)

20th - 21st July 2019 - They've just added an event on FB


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2018)

Winot said:


> Wasn't it a loss of something like £350K last year? So a fiver an adult is probably about right.



It's a community event that costs money to put on, not a business whose purpose is to make a profit, so describing it as a loss isn't really accurate. It's paid for out of council tax (I'm totes assuming), so a service Lambeth residents pay for.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2018)

Well spotted..


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2018)

Posts on the event have to be approved....


----------



## Winot (Aug 1, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> It's a community event that costs money to put on, not a business whose purpose is to make a profit, so describing it as a loss isn't really accurate. It's paid for out of council tax (I'm totes assuming), so a service Lambeth residents pay for.



To be clear, I am in favour of the event remaining free to all residents. My post was just a guess at what it might take to break even if Lambeth did go down that route.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 1, 2018)

If it turns into a commercial paid event then Lambeth shouldn’t be paying for any of it. I use very few council services and I’m really happy that my council tax is used to pay for things that benefit or are accessible by the whole community but not an event that will exclude huge percentage of the residents of the borough


----------



## Winot (Aug 1, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> It's paid for out of council tax (I'm totes assuming), so a service Lambeth residents pay for.



And incidentally, the logical conclusion of this point is that council tax should go up to cover the cost.


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 1, 2018)

Winot said:


> To be clear, I am in favour of the event remaining free to all residents. My post was just a guess at what it might take to break even if Lambeth did go down that route.



My point is that if we start talking about community assets that cost money as if they are a loss making business we're feeding into the ideology of austerity and privatisation etc.  We wouldn't say the Social Services department at Lambeth makes a loss. It costs money and is paid for through taxation. Same for the LCS.



Winot said:


> And incidentally, the logical conclusion of this point is that council tax should go up to cover the cost.



The logical conclusion of this point is KILL THE TORIES   Socialism ftw, etc.  But also Lambeth spent several years bragging about council tax freezes. Most people who pay full council tax can better afford an increase than the people whose services have been cut have been able to afford that.  I think it is more fair for me to pay a bit more council tax to keep community events free and inclusive.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2018)

Winot said:


> And incidentally, the logical conclusion of this point is that council tax should go up to cover the cost.


Or maybe Lambeth stop wasting money on dodgy projects and/or make the show more efficient in terms of gaining more revenue from traders/sponsors?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2018)

quimcunx said:


> My point is that if we start talking about community assets that cost money as if they are a loss making business we're feeding into the ideology of austerity and privatisation etc.  We wouldn't say the Social Services department at Lambeth makes a loss. It costs money and is paid for through taxation. Same for the LCS.
> 
> 
> 
> The logical conclusion of this point is KILL THE TORIES   Socialism ftw, etc.  But also Lambeth spent several years bragging about council tax freezes. *Most people who pay full council tax can better afford an increase than the people whose services have been cut have been able to afford that.  I think it is more fair for me to pay a bit more council tax to keep community events free and inclusive.*



Good post. But disagree with highlighted sentence. A lot of people I know, including me, pay full CT but only just scrape by.

And btw Im already paying extra indirectly. As I have been one of the volunteers working on Grove Adventure playground. That includes me buying some of the building materials. This was Council supported service before. As I posted up before there are already members of the local community putting there hands in there pockets and providing unpaid labour to replace what were council services. And I think there is hidden social economy out there replacing cut Council services. Whether its an unpaid carer or just acts of kindness like helping out people. It all counts and is worthy of research imo. Given government is run by the well off for the well off. Even if they say they care. Its heartening that at least ordinary people will do stuff.

It might be necessary to increase CT. Its not fair when up the road the rich scum in the City are doing fine. As well as kill the Tories. I'd say hang a few rich scum from the City as well.

The previous Libdem/ Tory coalition government cut central government funding for Councils and limited ability to increase CT.

Yes it was Big Society Cameron and his chums in LD who did this. I agree kill the Tories. Undermining Councils was attack on the less well off. Its not people like me who wage class war its the likes of Cameron, Osbourne and now May. I might moan but I don't have any power.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2018)

And it would help if Lambeth Labour party would support Corbyn.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 1, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Good post. But disagree with highlighted sentence. A lot of people I know, including me, pay full CT but only just scrape by.
> 
> And btw Im already paying extra indirectly. As I have been one of the volunteers working on Grove Adventure playground. That includes me buying some of the building materials. This was Council supported service before. As I posted up before there are already members of the local community putting there hands in there pockets and providing unpaid labour to replace what were council services. And I think there is hidden social economy out there replacing cut Council services. Whether its an unpaid carer or just acts of kindness like helping out people. It all counts and is worthy of research imo. Given government is run by the well off for the well off. Even if they say they care. Its heartening that at least ordinary people will do stuff.
> 
> ...


You make a cogent, well reasoned argument.

Thank you.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 2, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> And btw Im already paying extra indirectly. As I have been one of the volunteers working on Grove Adventure playground. That includes me buying some of the building materials. This was Council supported service before. As I posted up before there are already members of the local community putting there hands in there pockets and providing unpaid labour to replace what were council services.



When Steve Reed launched the failed Co-operative Council this was one of the very same arguments that he put forward. He floated the idea that if you sweep your street, help out at a community centre, volunteer your time etc then you might receive a Council Tax discount.

Like the whole Co-op vanity project, the problem was that this was never thought out. How do you quantify your time compared to a different contribution made by someone else?

It didn't matter, anyway. Reed's Co-op Council achieved its aim in propelling him to Westminster.

Good riddance.

I just wish that the current Progress administration would accept Reed's failures and stop trying to pretend that they have co-operative values.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 2, 2018)

From the Brockwell Tranquility FB Group:

Oh dear, ...it seems lambeth have been telling porkies. I have just received a reply to an FOI request made to the Met Police.
At no point did the Met Police refuse to police LCS if a perimeter fence was not used. Also, the Met Police did not insist or even demand that a perimeter fence be used, but did mention that the perimeter could be made more secure as it was found to be "porous". The wall was only mentioned as an option amongst other options to resolve this.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> From the Brockwell Tranquility FB Group:
> 
> Oh dear, ...it seems lambeth have been telling porkies. I have just received a reply to an FOI request made to the Met Police.
> At no point did the Met Police refuse to police LCS if a perimeter fence was not used. Also, the Met Police did not insist or even demand that a perimeter fence be used, but did mention that the perimeter could be made more secure as it was found to be "porous". The wall was only mentioned as an option amongst other options to resolve this.


Well oh well oh well. Things are going to get more interesting. Going to take a look at the FoI shortly.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Well oh well oh well. Things are going to get more interesting. Going to take a look at the FoI shortly.



I hope things get a lot more interesting as a result of this. Always thought it sounded odd, along with the 'refusal of insurance' without a wall..


----------



## ffsear (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> When I was in the queue to look at the vegetable animals, I found myself surround by posh nu-Brixtonites squealing with excitement at the 'quirkiness' of it all.
> "I'm so going to enter next year and win," said the posh twat in front of me, who will, no doubt throw money at his creation.
> I so wished he'd fuck off from whence he came.




How can you let shit like that even bother you?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

ffsear said:


> How can you let shit like that even bother you?


Because I care about the show? Because I don't want what was one of the best parts of the show - and something that anyone could have a go at - turned into an Instagram prestige showcase?


----------



## alcopop (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Because I care about the show? Because I don't want what was one of the best parts of the show - and something that anyone could have a go at - turned into an Instagram prestige showcase?


Why shouldn’t other people enjoy the show ?


----------



## alex_ (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Because I care about the show? Because I don't want what was one of the best parts of the show - and something that anyone could have a go at - turned into an Instagram prestige showcase?



Pretty sure that this part of the show has been on twitter since twitter began.

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Aug 2, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Why shouldn’t other people enjoy the show ?



Posh people aren’t allowed in Brixton, silly !

And they definitely allowed to have fun !


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Pretty sure that this part of the show has been on twitter since twitter began.
> 
> Alex


Still can't see the word Twitter in my post anywhere. What are you on about?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Why shouldn’t other people enjoy the show ?


You're all for charging people, aren't you? Fuck the poor, eh?


----------



## alcopop (Aug 2, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Posh people aren’t allowed in Brixton, silly !
> 
> And they definitely allowed to have fun !


But they are NOT allowed to have fun with vegetables!!!


----------



## alcopop (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> You're all for charging people, aren't you? Fuck the poor, eh?


Yep, that’s exactly what I said.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Yep, that’s exactly what I said.


So you've never suggested introducing charging? Because that would directly lead to a lot of poor people being excluded.

Oh wait. Here you are. Wanting to price out the poor. Make 'em pay! Its the 'fair' way!



alcopop said:


> I’d say £2 for Lambeth residents
> £5 for non Lambeth residents
> 
> Would be fair


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alcopop said:


> But they are NOT allowed to have fun with vegetables!!!


I could suggest some excellent ways they could have fun with vegetables.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Still can't see the word Twitter in my post anywhere. What are you on about?



I assume you mean social media in general or is it instagram you have an issue with ?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I assume you mean social media in general or is it instagram you have an issue with ?


----------



## alcopop (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> So you've never suggested introducing charging? Because that would directly lead to a lot of poor people being excluded.
> 
> Oh wait. Here you are. Wanting to price out the poor. Make 'em pay! Its the 'fair' way!


pop said: ↑
I’d say £2 for Lambeth residents
£5 for non Lambeth residents


That’s what I said!

Cannot for the life of me see how you get “FUCK THE POOR” out of that!

Have you been out on the sun?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alcopop said:


> pop said: ↑
> I’d say £2 for Lambeth residents
> £5 for non Lambeth residents
> 
> ...


Because declaring it 'fair' to start charging poor people to get into what has been for a free event for 44 years adds up to a big 'fuck you.' 

Why do you think it's 'fair' to suddenly start charging for something that has been free for over four decades?  

You may be doing nicely for yourself, but there is real poverty in Lambeth and  an entrance fee - on top of the already bloated drink prices - means the show will become out of reach for some. Something that doesn't seem to bother you.

Oh and fuck off with your pathetic 'been out in the sun' slur. You posted up that charging people for a free event is 'fair,' and no amount of insults is going to get you off that hook.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 2, 2018)

It's not free - it's paid for by Council Tax - so we're all already paying for it - that's already been covered above (Bimble maybe?) by saying that a profit & loss approach isn't the right way to view it.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> It's not free - it's paid for by Council Tax - so we're all already paying for it - that's already been covered above (Bimble maybe?) by saying that a profit & loss approach isn't the right way to view it.


Indeed. But some still insist that we should pay for it all over again


----------



## alcopop (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Because declaring it 'fair' to start charging poor people to get into what has been for a free event for 44 years adds up to a big 'fuck you.'
> 
> Why do you think it's 'fair' to suddenly start charging for something that has been free for over four decades?
> 
> ...


Calm down.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


>



No idea why this is a facepalm.

The issue is either instagram, social media in general or posh people

And what kind of animal could glamourise the vegetable carving on the internet ?

The amazing vegetable figures of the Lambeth Country Show 2013

Alex


----------



## alex_ (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Because declaring it 'fair' to start charging poor people to get into what has been for a free event for 44 years adds up to a big 'fuck you.'
> 
> Why do you think it's 'fair' to suddenly start charging for something that has been free for over four decades?
> 
> ...



I suspect most people in the borough would rather have 350k spent on libraries or social care or kids playgrounds than something where 50% of the attendees are from out of the borough.

Alex


----------



## ffsear (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Indeed. But some still insist that we should pay for it all over again



So is your issue with people who who don't pay council tax in lambath, . or "nu-brixtonites" who do ?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

ffsear said:


> So is your issue with people who who don't pay council tax in lambath, . or "nu-brixtonites" who do ?


My issue is with turning a traditional, affordable, inclusive, free community-wide event into an exclusive, expensive paid one.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I suspect most people in the borough would rather have 350k spent on libraries or social care or kids playgrounds than something where 50% of the attendees are from out of the borough.
> 
> Alex


And why do you think so many people now come from out of the borough? Do you think Lambeth advertising the event far and wide across London may have played a part in that? I heard that it was even advertised in Brighton, FFS. 

And don't get me started on libraries and council spending. They seem to have plenty of cash for turning Carnegie into a rent-free private gym.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Calm down.


Then apologise. Now.


----------



## clicker (Aug 2, 2018)

Lewisham People's Day is still free, well attended and bring in your own booze. Hoping it doesn't go the same way as  neighbouring Lambeth  .


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 2, 2018)

clicker said:


> Lewisham People's Day is still free, well attended and bring in your own booze. Hoping it doesn't go the same way as  neighbouring Lambeth  .


I've never been  When is it?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 2, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I've never been  When is it?



Think it was a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

colacubes said:


> Think it was a couple of weeks ago.


Terrorists aren't interested in that one, apparently, so no fence required.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Then apologise. Now.


Don’t calm down then, I was worried about your blood pressure.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 2, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I suspect most people in the borough would rather have 350k spent on libraries or social care or kids playgrounds than something where 50% of the attendees are from out of the borough.
> 
> Alex




And I suspect a lot of people in the borough would prefer £350k be spent on an open to all resident event


alex_ said:


> I suspect most people in the borough would rather have 350k spent on libraries or social care or kids playgrounds than something where 50% of the attendees are from out of the borough.
> 
> Alex



I suspect a lot of people in the borough would rather keep this relatively cheap event that promotes social interaction and cohesion between all residents, rich - poor - young - old  and stop the council wasting money in the way it currently does in many other areas. Take a look at the people's audit for some examples.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alcopop said:


> Don’t calm down then, I was worried about your blood pressure.


OK, I've had enough of this disruptive bullshit and childish digs at my health. Take a week off this thread.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> And why do you think so many people now come from out of the borough? Do you think Lambeth advertising the event far and wide across London may have played a part in that? I heard that it was even advertised in Brighton, FFS.
> 
> And don't get me started on libraries and council spending. They seem to have plenty of cash for turning Carnegie into a rent-free private gym.



Lambeths own data

http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/LCS-2017-Visitor-Survey-Results.pdf

58% of attendees from out of borough.

I suspect too attract traders they need the people you object to.

Alex


----------



## clicker (Aug 2, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> I've never been  When is it?


It was a couple of weeks ago. Full of people lugging in cool boxes and setting up camp under the trees for an all day picnic . No trouble , not a huge police presence...certainly seems less every year. Banning dogs a few years ago knocked a lot of the trouble on it's head. Always a great day out and usually the weather is fabulous.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alex_ said:


> Lambeths own data
> 
> http://lambethcountryshow.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/LCS-2017-Visitor-Survey-Results.pdf
> 
> ...


Why are you quoting facts everyone already knows? We've already discussed this.

Do you think it's a good thing that Lambeth's marketing had led to nearly two thirds of visitors coming from outside of the borough, bigger crowds and the changes this year?


----------



## alex_ (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Why are you quoting facts everyone already knows? We've already discussed this.
> 
> Do you think it's a good thing that Lambeth's marketing had led to nearly two thirds of visitors coming from outside of the borough, bigger crowds and the changes this year?



I suspect their efforts to make more money involve promising a lot of high spending visitors.

Including ‘gramming youths.

Alex


----------



## bimble (Aug 2, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> It's not free - it's paid for by Council Tax - so we're all already paying for it - that's already been covered above (Bimble maybe?) by saying that a profit & loss approach isn't the right way to view it.



Weren't me i've tried to stay out of this one. Not totally relevant but just read on Lambeth's website that council tax from us residents only makes up 27% of the council's money, the rest is from central government. Which as everyone knows has been cut by more than half since 2010.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I suspect their efforts to make more money involve promising a lot of high spending visitors.
> 
> Including ‘gramming youths.
> 
> Alex


Seems to have backfired horrendously seeing as it's resulted in the having to pay hundreds of thousands of pounds to erect a fuck-off fence and brings in a big security team. Shame you won't answer my question directly, mind.


----------



## bimble (Aug 2, 2018)

I still don't understand why they did all of that.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 2, 2018)

editor said:


> Seems to have backfired horrendously seeing as it's resulted in the having to pay hundreds of thousands of pounds to erect a fuck-off fence and brings in a big security team. Shame you won't answer my question directly, mind.



I think it’s potentially ridiculous that if it’s cost more money to not raise more money.

Alex


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 2, 2018)

snowy_again said:


> It's not free - it's paid for by Council Tax - so we're all already paying for it - that's already been covered above (Bimble maybe?) by saying that a profit & loss approach isn't the right way to view it.



Think that was quimcunx actually!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2018)

alex_ said:


> I suspect most people in the borough would rather have 350k spent on libraries or social care or kids playgrounds than something where 50% of the attendees are from out of the borough.
> 
> Alex



On what basis do you suspect most people would think this? 

As someone whose been volunteering to keep kids playground open I don't think this.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> From the Brockwell Tranquility FB Group:
> 
> Oh dear, ...it seems lambeth have been telling porkies. I have just received a reply to an FOI request made to the Met Police.
> At no point did the Met Police refuse to police LCS if a perimeter fence was not used. Also, the Met Police did not insist or even demand that a perimeter fence be used, but did mention that the perimeter could be made more secure as it was found to be "porous". The wall was only mentioned as an option amongst other options to resolve this.



Have you seen the FOI answer from Met? Been looking online and FB but can't find the FOI request.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 2, 2018)

I haven’t seen the foi, just copying from the FB group


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> I haven’t seen the foi, just copying from the FB group



Why I tried to find it. FB is ok but not 100% reliable. 

I tried the what you know website.

Anyone else seen the actual FOI reply from Met?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 7, 2018)

As an update: my request for an internal review over the decision not to publish the minutes of the 2017 de-breifing meeting has also been dismissed by Lambeth Council.

I have now sent the case to the Information Commissioner.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 7, 2018)

I went to Leicester Caribbean Carnival at the weekend, and the 'Carnival Village' in Victoria Park is also now a fenced off, security managed, no alcohol event.

The organisers were honest about the alcohol issue, stating they had to support the vendor inside the event (a small local business which had been a long term supported or the carnival), so I can live with that as an explanation, even if I don't like it. At least they didn't cite anti-social behaviour as the reason.

Security were rude dicks to a lot of people, and stopped a lot of families from bringing in picnics etc, and being quite aggressive about it too. If they applied the same passion for stopping knives getting in then they may have avoided the three stabbings that occured.

Lots of people were upset about the fence. Apparently in days gone by people would drive up onto the park, picnic around their cars, play music etc, and this has now been replaced by queues, security, a metal detector, and a £4 entry fee.

There were 4 bars inside, and these were run in a very 'relaxed' way...which resulted in massive queues, and the beer ran out at 5pm (the event went on 'til 8pm)

It was 6 cans (of fosters!!!) for £20.

Anyway, it all felt a bit flat, apart from the Abi Shanti Sound system (which was the loudest and most bass heavy I have heard in years), there was lots of food stalls, but not much else actually celebrating or representing the Caribbean people and cultures.

If the country show continues down this route, then it'll have all it's original charm and character stripped away.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I went to Leicester Caribbean Carnival at the weekend, and the 'Carnival Village' in Victoria Park is also now a fenced off, security managed, no alcohol event.
> 
> The organisers were honest about the alcohol issue, stating they had to support the vendor inside the event (a small local business which had been a long term supported or the carnival), so I can live with that as an explanation, even if I don't like it. At least they didn't cite anti-social behaviour as the reason.
> 
> ...


Caught Aba at Leicester two years back and the fence was already up then.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 7, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Caught Aba at Leicester two years back and the fence was already up then.



What was security like?


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What was security like?


Queues were long unless you had tickets in advance,... Didn't know you need tickets so joined a looong queue, and then someone gave us free tickets they didn't want and we breezed in with no search! 

Aba didn't start playing till about 3.30 as security wouldn't let him in supposedly! He'd come in on a flight from playing France but the rest of the crew were in and set up. 

So yeah, it's a shit show. 

Worth it for Aba though... Great session with nice amount of space and good crowd in a picturesque setting


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 7, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Queues were long unless you had tickets in advance,... Didn't know you need tickets so joined a looong queue, and then someone gave us free tickets they didn't want and we breezed in with no search!
> 
> Aba didn't start playing till about 3.30 as security wouldn't let him in supposedly! He'd come in on a flight from playing France but the rest of the crew were in and set up.
> 
> ...



He was great on Saturday..and I had a fun afternoon actually, had some amazing food. Then went off to the Donkey which had another Sound System in their yard.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2018)

Nanker Phelge said:


> He was great on Saturday..and I had a fun afternoon actually, had some amazing food. Then went off to the Donkey which had another Sound System in their yard.


Sounds good!
Theres a spot in Leicester called Music Cafe that has regular sound system events and I think Aba plays there after too, but Im usually burnt out for after parties (i know you can relate  ), especially after a full day in the sun.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 7, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Sounds good!
> Theres a spot in Leicester called Music Cafe that has regular sound system events and I think Aba plays there after too, but Im usually burnt out for after parties (i know you can relate  ), especially after a full day in the sun.



Yeah, he did play, but christ knows what time it would have been...I was tucked up in bed by midnight..

I've been to the Music Cafe a few times...


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2018)

As much as I appreciate some people went to LCS for music I never did.

If Lambeth want to turn it into fenced , security gaurded, no bring booze music festival people may have to pay for they should tell us that.

I went to Country show because it was community based country show not the music.

I liked seeing the animals. I liked watching the sheep shearing. I liked sauntering around the stalls.

I liked the fact that it was open event in the park. It worked well.

I never saw much trouble that needed security guards brought down from Scotland. 

Looks to me that Coop Council have destroyed it


----------



## ClaireR (Aug 10, 2018)

WOW, so the FOI showed that neither the Met or the insurers required the fence!  (But that's not really so surprising I guess)

We need to start some sort of "Save Our Show" petition NOW.  Before the council have set in stone plans any for next year. If there are enough signatures they will have to at least listen to the people's feelings, surely?  But how to organise this?  Any ideas Editor? There's so many different groups involved, from Friends of Brockwell Park, to the poor people who's memorial benches were effected, local residents etc.  Are there even any local councillors on "our" side?  I'd happily go out with me clipboard, collecting signatures either in the park or at the tube, but we need some sort of social media group campaign to get a proper petition thing really going.

Actions speak louder than words.

LCS, there's dirty dealing going on here, big time!  The whole thing stinks BAD.  They got away with underhanded tactics n lies this year, but this shouldn’t set the precedent.

A question to ponder.

Why was Tulse Hill Tesco shut over the show weekend?  Apparently for refurb, WOT, on what woulda, shoulda, coulda been one of their busiest weekends of the whole year??? So Tesco's knew about the fence/alcohol ban long time before then!  It would be also very, very interesting to get a survey of how local businesses n shops were affected. (Get them on board with the petition too)

No fence / No charge
Bring back the fun fair
Reinstate the show layout that was tried n tested and worked i.e. main stage position
Employ locals / Londoner's as staff
Organise more local volunteers to help with show set up / clean up to keep costs down
If finances are that are that bad, maybe consider making it a biennial event

BUT most important, give us our show back!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 10, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> WOW, so the FOI showed that neither the Met or the insurers required the fence! (But that's not really so surprising I guess)



i always suspected that guff on the website was bollocks, but now i know my hunch was right, im even more annoyed. Why do they just outright lie about it? Id far prefer they just came out and said "look, we need some money to be able to put this bugger on, and the way we have decided to do so is not let you have your own booze and buy it from the bar instead".


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 10, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> WOW, so the FOI showed that neither the Met or the insurers required the fence!  (But that's not really so surprising I guess)



Got a link to the FOI? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## ClaireR (Aug 10, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> Got a link to the FOI? Can't seem to find it.




No science is required for the purpose of establishing such truths; no rules of art can render our knowledge of them more certain than it is in itself. There is no logic for this portion of our knowledge.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 10, 2018)

Ok. 

Does anyone else have a link to the FOI?


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> No science is required for the purpose of establishing such truths; no rules of art can render our knowledge of them more certain than it is in itself. There is no logic for this portion of our knowledge.


Plus I've seen a copy of the reply!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 10, 2018)

Deleted due to quote fuck up.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 10, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> WOW, so the FOI showed that neither the Met or the insurers required the fence!  (But that's not really so surprising I guess)
> !



As much as I hate Spamisery I want to read the FOI response myself.

Can you post it up. As I can't find it online.

I'm not comfortable about commenting until I see the actual FOI response.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 10, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> No science is required for the purpose of establishing such truths; no rules of art can render our knowledge of them more certain than it is in itself. There is no logic for this portion of our knowledge.



This does not make any rational sense to me. What ru going on about?


----------



## alcopop (Aug 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> As much as I hate Spamisery I want to read the FOI response myself.
> 
> Can you post it up. As I can't find it online.
> 
> I'm not comfortable about commenting until I see the actual FOI response.


For once I agree with you.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> As much as I hate Spamisery I want to read the FOI response myself.
> 
> Can you post it up. As I can't find it online.
> 
> I'm not comfortable about commenting until I see the actual FOI response.


I've sent it to you by PM. We're holding the story back on Buzz until we get the results of another FoI.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 10, 2018)

editor said:


> I've sent it to you by PM. We're holding the story back on Buzz until we get the results of another FoI.


Is that due soon? Am curious too...


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 11, 2018)

brixtonblade said:


> Is that due soon? Am curious too...



That all depends on that nice Information Commissioner


----------



## Rushy (Aug 11, 2018)

The FOI is published in this thread on the Brockwell Tranquility Facebook page:


Counsellors have definitely been misrepresenting the situation - quelle surprise. But it does not look to me quite like a "smoking gun" as, even though they did not mandate it, the wall appears to have been one of the options proposed by the police to improve permeability issues.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 11, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> WOW, so the FOI showed that neither the Met or the insurers required the fence!  (But that's not really so surprising I guess)
> 
> We need to start some sort of "Save Our Show" petition NOW.  Before the council have set in stone plans any for next year. If there are enough signatures they will have to at least listen to the people's feelings, surely?  But how to organise this?  Any ideas Editor? There's so many different groups involved, from Friends of Brockwell Park, to the poor people who's memorial benches were effected, local residents etc.  Are there even any local councillors on "our" side?  I'd happily go out with me clipboard, collecting signatures either in the park or at the tube, but we need some sort of social media group campaign to get a proper petition thing really going.
> 
> ...


How does Tesco being closed prove that they knew about the fence?


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 11, 2018)

Because aliens


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 11, 2018)

ClaireR said:


> Why was Tulse Hill Tesco shut over the show weekend?  Apparently for refurb, WOT, on what woulda, shoulda, coulda been one of their busiest weekends of the whole year??? So Tesco's knew about the fence/alcohol ban long time before then!  It would be also very, very interesting to get a survey of how local businesses n shops were affected. (Get them on board with the petition too)



A lot of these Esso/Tesco sites are currently undergoing refurbs, I suspect the schedule has been agreed by head office with the contractors without consideration to what may be happening locally to each site.


----------



## Smick (Aug 11, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> A lot of these Esso/Tesco sites are currently undergoing refurbs, I suspect the schedule has been agreed by head office with the contractors without consideration to what may be happening locally to each site.


I’m sure they couldn’t give a damn about the lost sales that weekend. It’s all about constant turnover for someone as big as Tesco.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 11, 2018)

Smick said:


> I’m sure they couldn’t give a damn about the lost sales that weekend. It’s all about constant turnover for someone as big as Tesco.


Exactly. And I very much doubt Lambeth Council would have bothered to give a tip off to Tulse Hill Tescos.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 13, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> That all depends on that nice Information Commissioner



I've had confirmation from the Information Commissioner that the FOI asking to see the minutes from the 2017 de-briefing meeting is worthy of investigation.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> I've had confirmation from the Information Commissioner that the FOI asking to see the minutes from the 2017 de-briefing meeting is worthy of investigation.


Excellent!


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

Fuck 'em, say I.



> *Life instructs solicitors to begin legal action against Lambeth Council*
> 
> Life has instructed solicitors to begin legal action against Lambeth Council for defamation, breach of contract and interference with our right to freedom of expression following our expulsion from the Lambeth Country Show.
> 
> ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 13, 2018)

editor said:


> Fuck 'em, say I.



Yep fuck 'Life', but Lambeth Council does seem to have fucked-up over allowing them to have a stall in the first place, the useless fuckwits.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Yep fuck 'Life', but Lambeth Council does seem to have fucked-up over allowing them to have a stall in the first place, the useless fuckwits.


Fuck Lambeth too. Except we end up paying for their countless fuck ups.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2018)

editor said:


> Fuck 'em, say I.



As much as I am pro abortion and disagree with Life if it was the foetal models that were the issue then why didn't Lambeth request they remove them? Before just removing stall with no warning?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 23, 2018)

There's a Country Show questionnaire over here.

But it's rubbish.

The radio buttons mean that you have to answer a question about how you would like to contribute more money to the Show before you can move on to the next page. There is no option for not being asked to pay to support the Show. 

Likewise the question about travel requires you to give an answer about car travel, even if you didn't use this form of transport.

I hope that the survey isn't used to influence future policy and planning.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> I hope that the survey isn't used to influence future policy and planning.


Of course it is. It even says so on the front page!


----------



## nemoanonemo (Aug 23, 2018)

I tried to enter a response stating that I didn't go because I couldn't face the prospect of queues and security checks. Even though I answered 'no' when asked whether I went to the show, the form was rejected because a following question only had the choice of going on 'saturday', 'sunday' or 'both'. Furthermore, you are forced to enter a non-zero number of attendees. Sums up Lambeth's attention to detail.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> There's a Country Show questionnaire over here.
> 
> But it's rubbish.
> 
> ...



Ive got to that point in questions. In order to continue and finish the questionnaire it tells me I must pick one of the options in contributing money to show. 

As you say there is no option to say don't want to contribute. 

This is rubbish questionnaire.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2018)

I'm not going to finish the questionnaire.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 23, 2018)

I've emailed using the email address in the survey to ask about question of contributing next year. Saying no option to say no and can't move on unless tick at least one option.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 24, 2018)

Brockwell Tranquility are asking all the Coldharbour candidates about their parks policy, on Twitter


----------



## Rushy (Aug 24, 2018)

BusLanes said:


> Brockwell Tranquility are asking all the Coldharbour candidates about their parks policy, on Twitter


If Herne Hill Greens are anything to go by, whatever candidates say about the park in the run up to the election is largely irrelevant.  Asked on Brockwell Tranquility for an update about action taken and planned since their enthusiastic election campaigning on Event Strategy issues, someone replied that they'd sent a tweet and were open to further suggestions. Jonathan Bartley himself popped in to to promise to "flag the issue" up with his team. Then silence.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 24, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I'm not going to finish the questionnaire.



You could have checked make a voluntary donation surely?


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 24, 2018)

Rushy said:


> If Herne Hill Greens are anything to go by, whatever candidates say about the park in the run up to the election is largely irrelevant.  Asked on Brockwell Tranquility for an update about action taken and planned since their enthusiastic election campaigning on Event Strategy issues, someone replied that they'd sent a tweet and were open to further suggestions. *Jonathan Bartley himself popped in to to promise to "flag the issue" up with his team. Then silence.*



I will "flag the issue" up with my team is just a variation of "I will take it under advisement" as Hans Gruber said during the Nakatomi Plaza siege of 1988


----------



## aka (Aug 24, 2018)

SpamMisery said:


> I will "flag the issue" up with my team is just a variation of "I will take it under advisement" as Hans Gruber said during the Nakatomi Plaza siege of 1988


As I recall, that didn't end too well for Hans.  Hopefully Jonathan doesn't suffer the same fate.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 24, 2018)

alcopop said:


> You could have checked make a voluntary donation surely?



Nope. Because this then gives the Council the impression that there is an agreed consensus to make a financial donation. I personally would be happy to chip something in. But not everyone can afford to do this. There should have been an option for those in this position.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 24, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Nope. Because this then gives the Council the impression that there is an agreed consensus to make a financial donation. I personally would be happy to chip something in. But not everyone can afford to do this. There should have been an option for those in this position.


You mean like make it voluntary?


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 24, 2018)

alcopop said:


> You mean like make it voluntary?



Well done you.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 24, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Well done you.


I understand you are being sarcastic but don’t understand why


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 24, 2018)

Rushy said:


> If Herne Hill Greens are anything to go by, whatever candidates say about the park in the run up to the election is largely irrelevant.  Asked on Brockwell Tranquility for an update about action taken and planned since their enthusiastic election campaigning on Event Strategy issues, someone replied that they'd sent a tweet and were open to further suggestions. Jonathan Bartley himself popped in to to promise to "flag the issue" up with his team. Then silence.



Hah that may account for BT's request for specificity this time!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I've emailed using the email address in the survey to ask about question of contributing next year. Saying no option to say no and can't move on unless tick at least one option.



I have had email reply saying five working days for reply. Will update when get email back.

Personally I think they made mistake when putting together the online feedback form.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 24, 2018)

alcopop said:


> You could have checked make a voluntary donation surely?



I was thinking of that. Almost did it.

Thing is as I am regular on Lambeth online consultations I was wary of the interpretation of results. 

My thinking was Lambeth would use those who ticked voluntary contributions as implying people were prepared to pay for Country show. 

I've seen how Lambeth "interpret" consultation findings in LJ over the adventure playground.

I also feel as this has been free open event for decades people should have option to say that is how it should continue.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 31, 2018)

Seeing as though Lambeth has taken more than four months in trying to keep the 2017 de-briefing minutes away from residents, I thought I would get in there early for 2018.


----------



## alcopop (Aug 31, 2018)

Smart move


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 9, 2018)

Smick said:


> I went to Paul Simon on Sunday night, the security was very tight with bag searches etc but it didn’t stop me from smuggling in a bottle of vodka.
> 
> The method was as follows:
> 
> ...


https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B074RNZ...t=&hvlocphy=9045988&hvtargid=pla-430347161966


----------



## salem (Sep 9, 2018)

That's a very clever way to sell a quids worth of plastic pouches for £11!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2018)

Since this is morphing into a security and freedom of information thread I thought people might like to know that there was a sniffer dog sniffing the queues at the Last Night of the Proms. First time I've ever seen this at the Albert Hall.

Every night of the Proms (8 weeks) there has been a bag search this year, which is again a first. Additionally there are concrete barrier blocks to stop driver attacks on people outside the building.

I guess they are reacting to the Manchester Arena attack last year - and obviously a terrorist attack on a signature event at the Albert Hall would be a coup for a terror group. Even so, the security creates an atmosphere of oppression.
BTW Albert Hall security don't stop you carrying in sandwiches or flasks of tea. Lambeth Council please note!


----------



## Mr Retro (Sep 10, 2018)

CH1 said:


> BTW Albert Hall security don't stop you carrying in sandwiches or flasks of tea. Lambeth Council please note!


That’s the most English sentence I’ll read this month


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I've emailed using the email address in the survey to ask about question of contributing next year. Saying no option to say no and can't move on unless tick at least one option.



Still no reply. Despite them acknowledging my email and saying would get reply in five days. Its been several weeks now.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 1, 2018)

Guess what?

My FOI asking to see the minutes of the 2018 Country Show meeting has also been refused.

Lambeth reckons it might:

"be prejudicial to the Council’s responsibility to ensure public safety at future events."

I'd argue the opposite. By opening up the behind closed doors meeting, a little more trust and understanding may be forthcoming.

I have appealed against the decision.

I'm still waiting on the outcome of the Information Commissioner's investigation into the handling of my request to see the 2017 Country Show minutes.

Oh, and then there's Mighty Hoopla. A request to see these de-briefing minutes were also refused. I've appealed internally. 

It can be hard work dealing with the Co-operative Council


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 1, 2018)

Tricky Skills said:


> Guess what?
> 
> My FOI asking to see the minutes of the 2018 Country Show meeting has also been refused.
> 
> ...



Credit to you for your perseverance.

I need to chase up reply from Lambeth. See above. After being promised reply in five days weeks ago.

I don't have the time for all of this. I think that is what the "Cooperative" Council banks on.

Council don't really want residents to have access to information. So one has to put two and two together. Then get criticised for making assumptions.

The fact that Council won't be transparent on information should be object of criticism. Not ordinary people making judgements on Council with limited info.

Making judgements with limited info is imo justified if them in power won't be transparent.

And should not be subject of criticism.

Criticise those who have power not the little people is how I see it.

Keep up the good work Tricky Skills


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 2, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Since this is morphing into a security and freedom of information thread I thought people might like to know that there was a sniffer dog sniffing the queues at the Last Night of the Proms. First time I've ever seen this at the Albert Hall.
> 
> Every night of the Proms (8 weeks) there has been a bag search this year, which is again a first. Additionally there are concrete barrier blocks to stop driver attacks on people outside the building.
> 
> ...



I went to a late night prom in the summer and found it to be very lax, not searched at all (although i didnt have a bag).

If they had a sniffer dog at the last night of the proms, its probably because coked up toffs have been fighting at the event last year. They have also started having them at Royal Ascot due to cocaine and scrapping getting out of hand. Although, saying all that, it may have been an explosives sniffer.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 2, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I went to a late night prom in the summer and found it to be very lax, not searched at all (although i didnt have a bag).
> 
> If they had a sniffer dog at the last night of the proms, its probably because coked up toffs have been fighting at the event last year. They have also started having them at Royal Ascot due to cocaine and scrapping getting out of hand. Although, saying all that, it may have been an explosives sniffer.


Only bags are searched. No arches or pat downs that I've seen.

Never seen a fight at any prom in 20 years - but maybe security apply cross-the-board standards nowadays and the security company treat the Last Night of the Proms like a geriatric mass-appeal Jeff Lynn/ELO concert at the O2 Arena?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 2, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Since this is morphing into a security and freedom of information thread I thought people might like to know that there was a sniffer dog sniffing the queues at the Last Night of the Proms. First time I've ever seen this at the Albert Hall.
> 
> Every night of the Proms (8 weeks) there has been a bag search this year, which is again a first. Additionally there are concrete barrier blocks to stop driver attacks on people outside the building.
> 
> ...



I had a disagreement with Tate Modern security recently. Bag searches are standard now. So put my bag on the table and opened it. Security saw it had my shopping in it. This included a couple of bottles of lager. Told I couldn't take that in. Long discussion followed. I asked what had that to do with terrorism. Asked to see someone higher up. She said I might drink it in Tate. I should not bring my own food and drink in and should buy it in the Tate. Another long discussion about what relevance this had to do with terrorism. I then waved my member card and said I wanted to see someone higher up. She came down and was apologetic. Said that previous person had been mistaken about bringing in own food. But not bringing alcohol in was health and safety issue.

I said for years I've been coming to Tate. Before bag searches. Never seen any problems.

I said I didn't like bag searches but put up with them if it was for terrorism. Now bag searches had morphed into looking to see if you were bringing in food and drink. This is intrusive. Also there didn't appear to be any fixed criteria for purpose of bag searches. As people had told me different things.

Its the new normal. I find it offensive to see bag searches in public place like the Tate. Its not going to stop terrorism. Its giving into it.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Oct 11, 2018)

According to the Met Police, "young people do not contribute to the Lambeth Country Show in any way."

Met Police claim ‘Young people do not contribute to Lambeth Country Show’ in secretive minutes of 2017 de-briefing meeting

No wonder Lambeth Council was so keen to hush up the minutes of the 2017 de-briefing meeting and stop Brixton Buzz from seeing them.

At least we now know the real reason for the bloody Great Wall of Brockwell: to keep young people out of a community event.

Good on Green Cllr Jonanthan Bartley for having the balls to cite the secretive minutes in a public meeting.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jan 17, 2019)

Eight months later, two refusals from Lambeth and a referral to the Information Commissioner: here we go [pdf]

Still waiting for the 2018 minutes btw.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 17, 2019)

"GLL Marquee – assembled back-to-front"!


----------



## brixtonblade (Jan 17, 2019)

Tricky Skills said:


> Eight months later, two refusals from Lambeth and a referral to the Information Commissioner: here we go [pdf]
> 
> Still waiting for the 2018 minutes btw.


Youths don’t contribute to the event in any way, in regards to spending money or 
visiting other zones.
 Get rid of funfair completely or change the music.


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> Youths don’t contribute to the event in any way, in regards to spending money or
> visiting other zones.
>  Get rid of funfair completely or change the music.


A boot stamping on a human face - forever.


----------

